# 13€ = Content ;oder Nackter LVL 1 Char?



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

Huhu miteinander...

Des öfteren habe ich nun gelesen dass einige sagen sie bezahlen 13€ also haben sie auch das Recht den gesammten Content zu sehen....
meine persönliche meinung ist dass man sich für 13€ nur das Recht erkauft sich einen nackten Char auf einem von Blizzard unterstützten Server erstellen zu dürfen, mehr nicht....

Der Titel des Threads ist nicht allumfassend, es gibt sicher auch andere Auffassungen... 

Mich würde es interessieren wie Ihr dieses Thema handhabt, was ihr dazu denkt und welche Meinung ihr dazu habt (mit guter Begründung, pls^^)... 

Btw: Man regt sich ja auch nicht auf wenn man in Pokemon (Oldschool ->Rot/Blau) nicht von Anfang an alle Viecher hat, sondern man muss sie sich erst holen, warum soll das dann bei WoW anders sein? (<- is nur ein Vergleich um in etwa zu erklären wie ich das sehe^^)

Wie auch immer... legt los... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (16. Februar 2010)

Bin auch der Meinung, dass man sich für 13Euro das Recht erkauft zu spielen. Wenn man alles sehen will muss man halt mehr/besser spielen. WoW ist auch nur ein Computerspiel wie jedes andere auch wo dies so zu trifft. Oder beschwerst du dich bei einem Tetrisspiel-Hersteller dass du in lvl 20 immer verlierst?

Dieses 13€/will alles sehen-Argument wurde noch nie wirklich umgesetzt und ergibt auch nciht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## Starfros (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Huhu miteinander...
> 
> Des öfteren habe ich nun gelesen dass einige sagen sie bezahlen 13€ also haben sie auch das Recht den gesammten Content zu sehen....
> meine persönliche meinung ist dass man sich für 13€ nur das Recht erkauft sich einen nackten Char auf einem von Blizzard unterstützten Server erstellen zu dürfen, mehr nicht....
> ...




Den gesammten Content kann man auch umsonst sehen via Youtube und Co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja...spass bei seite ..... wer Ihn sehen will sollte spielen Lernen , Teamwork haben, ausdauer haben und das was wichtig ist...die jenigen die es sehen müssen sollen sich dementsprechend bei RaidGilden bewerben und sich beweisen.

Was nützt es wenn du bei einer 0815 Raidgilde bist ,die langsam oder gar nicht vorran kommt, oder gar noch NUR EINMAL in der Woche Raidet. Da ist es logisch das man den Content nicht sieht , aber genau das ist es was diese spezis haben wollen und demnach das spiel auf einer art und weise/mehr oder weniger versauen.


----------



## refload (16. Februar 2010)

[entfernt, da zitierter Post gelöscht]

 die 13 Euro bezahlst du.... oder eben nicht.. ..
Wenn du dir PC Spiel kaufst und es nur in wlt 3/15 schaffst oder so dann bekommst du auch kein Geld wieder. ^^
Sry aber der Thread is albern


----------



## Traklar (16. Februar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach kaufst du für 13 Euro dir das Recht, auf jeden Server von Blizzard zu spielen! Du zahlst ja nicht dafür, dass dein Level 1 Char auf Level 2 kommt oder du von T9 auf T10 equipen darfst.


----------



## KingNothing22 (16. Februar 2010)

das problem is eher, dass ich tetris(ok blödes beispiel) oder sagen wir ein anderes spiel durchaus durchzocken kann auch wenn ich nur einmal pro woche spiele...

wenn ich in wow sagen wir jetzt nen char grade mal auf lvl 80 hab und dann mir mal mühsam einen hochequipen muss um den endcontent zu sehen, wird es schwer bzw. unmöglich das zu schaffen wenn man vielleicht nur am wochenende mal 1-2 stunden zeit hat...dann is nämlich cata draußen und kein schwein interessiert sich mehr für ICC z.B.


----------



## Kongo Otto (16. Februar 2010)

Du zahlst, dass du dich einloggen darfst! Damit is das ganze banale Thema erschlagen.

Was man draus macht, is allein das Problem des Zahlenden. Sie haben damit durchaus das Recht den ganzen Content zu sehen, nur müssen Sie sich den Content dann auch erspielen. Schaffen sie's nicht, ihr Pech! Was sich manche Leute alles einbilden is eigentlich schon garnich mehr lustig, eher erbärmlich... Frei nach dem Motto:


"Alle regen sich über was auf, jetzt muss ich da mal mithalten"

Auch wenns noch so sinnfrei und unüberlegt ist. Ein Witz.


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2010)

Schwierig...
Ich sage: Ja, jeder darf die Möglichkeit haben, alles zu sehen, abhängig von der investierten Zeit und dem eigenen Spielvermögen.
Und so ist es momentan auch. Jeder, der sich etwas reinhängt und spielen kann, der wird auch zumindest Arthas sehen, früher oder später.

Diejenigen, die noch mehr Zeit investieren und spielerisch die Oberklasse bilden haben die Hardmodes, die in meinen Augen auch Content sind, da sie den Progress-Gilden ihren Wettbewerb bieten, den sie suchen. Das der momentane Content gerade zum Ende der ICC hin kein Zuckerschlecken ist hör ich immer wieder. Der Lich King ging zwar bei uns auf dem Server dieses Wochenende auch im 25er down, aber wie oben gesagt: das war noch der "Jeder darf alles sehen" Content.
Die Gilden, die ihn down haben, beginnen nun mit den Hardmodes, und sind eine ganze Weile damit beschäftigt.

Momentan gibt es wieder Content für jeden, wer ihn nicht annimmt soll sich nicht beschweren, sondern sich darüber klar werden, dass das Spiel einfach nichts mehr für ihn/sie ist.


----------



## Zylenia (16. Februar 2010)

Da können die Wenig Spieler auch nichst für.
Das ist Blizzard Politik,wenn die beschliessen wir machen das so und so,wird es so gemacht.
Ist genauso wie mit den Talenten verändern,kannste schreien wie du willst,die machen es doch.
Blizzard hat erkannt,die meisten Spieler sind nunmal normal Spieler,keine Elite Gilden die Geld dafür bekommen.
Also bieten sie denn grossteil der Spieler eben auch das Spiel an.
Ob da nun wieder ein paar schreien,alles zu einfach und der Menge gefällt es so,geht den am Ar... äh Hinterteil vorbei.


----------



## Super PePe (16. Februar 2010)

Was ist denne bitteschön "Content"?
WoW ist mehr als die paar Raidinstanzen


----------



## Loony555 (16. Februar 2010)

Klar hat man für die 13 € "nur" das Recht, sich einen Charakter zu erstellen und damit zu spielen.

Aber jemand, der 13€ bezahlt, will ja auch was sehen/erleben.
Und deshalb möchte Blizzard den Kunden eben diese Möglichkeit geben, alles zu sehen.

Es nützt ja nichts, alles so bockeschwer/unerreichbar zu machen, dass wieder wie zu Classic Zeiten
nur eine Handvoll aller Spieler im Endgame unterwegs sind, und der gewaltige zahlende Rest keine Chance hat, 
das jemals zu sehen zu kriegen.

Es ist ja auch so, dass man als Entwickler seine (im Fall von Blizz meist großartige) Arbeit präsentieren möchte, wenn man monatelang
an einer Raidinstanz entwickelt, plant, arbeitet, balanced usw. Wenn diese (a la Naxx40) dann weltweit nur gefühlte 15 Gilden 
jemals sehen bzw durchspielen können, war das schon irgendwie ziemlich verschwendete Zeit.

Womit das aber wieder auf die müßige "zu leicht/zu casual" Diskussion rausläuft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (16. Februar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Macht es dir eigentlich besonderen Spass flametreads zu eröffnen ?



nja weißte..manche gehn zur schule, manche machen sowas...

btt *falls ÜBERHAUPT vorhanden*
13 euor gebühren=> erlaubnis das spiel zu nutzen, nicht sofort den content zu sehen, d.h. indem ich 13 euro monatlich an die blauen abdrück, darf ich das spiel nutzen/die server belasten/whatever und habe das recht mir eine pixelgestalt zu erstellen und diese durch die virutelle welt zu jagen. mehr nicht.


----------



## Tikume (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Des öfteren habe ich nun gelesen dass einige sagen sie bezahlen 13€ also haben sie auch das Recht den gesammten Content zu sehen....
> meine persönliche meinung ist dass man sich für 13€ nur das Recht erkauft sich einen nackten Char auf einem von Blizzard unterstützten Server erstellen zu dürfen, mehr nicht....



Nein falsch. 
Die Sache ist einfach die: Wenn man der Meinung ist dass das Spiel einem selbst keinen passenden Inhalt mehr bietet stellt man die Zahlung schlicht ein.

Natürlich kann man seine Meinung vertreten (die im übrigen auch meine ist) dass Content keine exklusive Sache für die Minderheit der Spieler sein sollte. Solche seltsamen Forderungen habe ich auch bisher nur in Wow gesehen.


----------



## -T- (16. Februar 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> das problem is eher, dass ich tetris(ok blödes beispiel) oder sagen wir ein anderes spiel durchaus durchzocken kann auch wenn ich nur einmal pro woche spiele...
> 
> wenn ich in wow sagen wir jetzt nen char grade mal auf lvl 80 hab und dann mir mal mühsam einen hochequipen muss um den endcontent zu sehen, wird es schwer bzw. unmöglich das zu schaffen wenn man vielleicht nur am wochenende mal 1-2 stunden zeit hat...dann is nämlich cata draußen und kein schwein interessiert sich mehr für ICC z.B.



Das könnte mMn einer der Punkte sein warum manche sagen sie wollen alles von Anfang an. Durch die etlichen Addons und Patches wird der Content so groß dass es für Neueinsteiger (wie ich es vor ca nem Jahr war) schwer wird, Schritt zu halten was die Contents angeht.
Ok, im Grunde ists totaler Schwachsinn sowas zu fordern, ich kenn kein RPG bei dem man von Anfang an alles kann un darf un hat. Warum sollte es dann bei WoW (& Co) anders sein blos weil man dafür en Abo brauch? Bei andern Games mit klassischen Expansion Packs und Addons bezahlt man ja auch extra für extra Content den man auch nicht aufm Silbertablett serviert bekommt. Schreit da jemand? Nee kostet ja nix monatlich. Aber das WoW auch Kosten verursacht und regelmäßige Patches am Content schrauben honoriert keiner derer, die meinem mit den Gebühren ein Recht auf alles von Anfang an zu erkaufen (ja auch mir sind 2 3 solcher Leute persönlich bekannt). 
Da find ich ne Diskussion um die Höhe der Abogebühren schon besser als dieses Content-Gebabbel.


achja, Hallo, bin neu hier ;-)


----------



## Kongo Otto (16. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Schwierig...
> Ich sage: Ja, jeder darf die Möglichkeit haben [...]



Falsch. Es ist ganz einfach. Jeder HAT die Möglichkeit, wenn er nix draus macht oder einfach keinen Raid findet wie auch immer, ist das allein sein Problem und er darf dafür nich Blizz anpissen. Was können die dafür, dass - salopp gesagt - ihre User Pfeifen sind? 

Einfach logisch und an der Oberfläche bleiben. Groß was rein zu interpretieren in irgendwelche Gedankengänge wirrer Leute, die meinen der Content müsse sich ihnen anpassen, macht einen nur selber verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexarion (16. Februar 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> wenn ich in wow sagen wir jetzt nen char grade mal auf lvl 80 hab und dann mir mal mühsam einen hochequipen muss um den endcontent zu sehen, wird es schwer bzw. unmöglich das zu schaffen wenn man vielleicht nur am wochenende mal 1-2 stunden zeit hat...dann is nämlich cata draußen und kein schwein interessiert sich mehr für ICC z.B.



Das is in meinen Augen kein Problem, sondern persönliches Pech. Wenn ich keine Zeit für ein MMORPG hab (in dem ich den kompletten End-Content unbedingt sehen will), dann lege ich mir keins zu und kauf mir für das Geld alle 2 Monate einen neuen Singleplayer.


----------



## Nania (16. Februar 2010)

Ohne ein bisschen Arbeit wird man nie den ganzen Content sehen können, dass ist auch Leuten klar, die sagen: "Ich bezahl 13&#8364;, ich will auch allen Content sehen." Dabei geht es nicht darum, dass man mit Level 1 Arthas umnieten kann, sondern darum, dass die Möglichkeit existent ist, diesen überhaupt mal zu sehen - auch wenn man jetzt erst anfangen sollte.
Mit dieser Möglichkeit verbunden ist das Aufsuchen von Heroic Instanzen, das Sammeln von Equip. 
Da du sicherlich auch nicht mehr mit einem Anfänger Naxx gehtst (wahrscheinlich forderst du auch da eine Gearscore jenseits der 5000 und Erfahrung), solltest du überlegen, wie dieser Spieler wohl an Equip kommen kann - und da finde ich das von Blizzard eingeführte Markensystem mehr als sinnvoll. Sonst denke ich, würden viele abgeschreckt werden, die mal eine Pause gemacht haben oder gerade erst anfangen.

Ich hätte früher, als ich angefangen haben, kaum die Möglichkeit gehabt, in die Raids mitgenommen zu werden, da mir das Equip fehlte und die Leute alle schon zu weit waren, um mit mir in eine "normale" Instanz rein zu gehen. Viele der Classic Instanzen habe ich erst später gesehen, als ich sie alleine gemacht habe (Stratholme, Scholomance usw.). Das scheinen aber auch viele gerne zu vergessen. 
Da hab ich mich ab und an gefragt, wofür ich eigentlich noch die 13 Euro bezahlen, wenn ich Dank der Community keine Möglichkeit habe, in die hochstufigen Instanzen einen Blick zu werfen. 

Die 13 Euro sind für mich aber nicht nur Gebühren, die ich an Blizzard richten, nein, mit diesen 13 Euro ist in meinen Augen auch noch etwas anderes verbunden - und zwar mit einer gewissen Art der Dienstleistung. So kann ich auch erwarten, dass die Server zu erreichen sind, bzw. das Außnahmen angekündigt werden sollten, dass die Möglichkeit gegeben ist, jederzeit jemanden zu erreichen, dass man Neues zu sehen bekommt (hier: neuer Content, neue Instanzen, ein neues Addon alla Cataclysm), usw. Dazu gehört für mich auch die Schaffung einer Möglichkeit für einen Späteinsteiger oder für jemanden, der eine lange Pause machte, wieder ins Spiel reinzukommen. Denn anders, als in vielen SinglePlayer Spielen, gibt es in WoW nicht die Möglichkeit, einen Speichern-Button zu drücken. Das Spiel entwickelt sich stetig weiter, ob du nun dabei bist, oder nicht. 


Im Endeffekt ist das doch genauso ein Thread wie alle anderen. Man will beweisen, dass man der coolere Roxxor ist....


----------



## Raveneye (16. Februar 2010)

Sorry aber dieses Thema ist Typisch für die Wow Community

Jeder soll nicht alles sehen.
Jeder Noob bekommt mittlerweile T Sets.
Blizzard macht alles zu einfach.
Gearscore pro contra

Mittlerweile dreht sich fast jeder 3 oder 4 Thread um eines dieser Themen.

Warum ist das hier im Wow Forum so? 

Dreht sich echt nur noch alles um T Sets und Hardcore Inis bzw darum das sich der eine vom anderen abhebt und unbedingt was besonderes sein will?


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. Februar 2010)

Man darf spielen für die 13€ ... Und das Spiel beginnt nunmal mit einem lvl1-Char ... Wem´s nich passt, der muss halt was anderes daddeln ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Februar 2010)

Spam gelöscht. Wenn ihr den TE für einen Troll haltet reportet den Thread, wenn er euch einfach nicht interessiert ignoriert ihn und schreibt es nicht extra noch rein und pusht das Thema hoch, Beleidigungen haben wir auch nichts zu suchen.

Ich frag mich was heut los ist... Zuckerschock durch zu viele Kamelle?

In diesem Sinne: Kölle Alaaf und ab jetzt friedlich weiter diskutieren und beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## Flana (16. Februar 2010)

wie der name in der accountverwaltug schon sagt hat man für 13 euro ein abo für das spiel. ist wie beim zeitungsabo, da ist auch jedem selbst überlassen ob man alles liest oder nicht, und wenn man nich mehr mag kündigt man, so einfach ist das.


----------



## dognose (16. Februar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> Was nützt es wenn du bei einer 0815 Raidgilde bist ,die langsam oder gar nicht vorran kommt, oder gar noch NUR EINMAL in der Woche Raidet. Da ist es logisch das man den Content nicht sieht , aber genau das ist es was diese spezis haben wollen und demnach das spiel auf einer art und weise/mehr oder weniger versauen.


tjoa ich bin in so ner gilde die nur langsam vorrankommt und trotzdem will ich da nicht weg weil dort eine super atmosphäre herscht^^
aber anderer seits mimimi ich ned dass ich no ned bei arthas steh sondern mir is sehr wohl klar dass das bei mir liegt.(auch ist es mit lieber mir dass mit "schlechteren" leuten die ich mag zu erarbeiten als mit iwelchen aus den "guten" gilden die ich ned mal kenn.^^)

und genau so seh ich dass auch die 13€ sind dafür dass man sich nen char erstellen und darauf verlassen kann das der content weiter entwickelt wird.
wie weit man dass angebot dann nutzt/nutzen kann liegt bei dem jeweiligen spieler(n).


----------



## Kongo Otto (16. Februar 2010)

[offtopic entfernt, Beschwerden über Moderatoren können gern per PN bei Zam eingereicht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]

und sign an Tikume, im Spiel mit den meisten Spielern kommen zwangsläufig auch die Falschen rein. Frag mich jetzt aber bitte nicht warum die alle gerade hier im Forum sind...

wahrscheinlich von den Mods angelockt...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hengireal (16. Februar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> Den gesammten Content kann man auch umsonst sehen via Youtube und Co
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deiner Meinung nach sind also Leute "schuld", die besseres zu tun haben als mehrere Abende die Woche zu raiden? Diese Leute machen das Spiel "kaputt"? Das Spiel wird nicht von Casuals kaputtgemacht, dass macht ihr schon selber. 
Jaja, Hardcoreraider und/oder Suchtis sind die einzigen, die was erreichen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yucreioss (16. Februar 2010)

Eine endlose Diskussion... dennoch stimme ich immer wieder zu, wenn gesagt wird: Aber für meinen monatlichen Beitrag möchte ich spielen können. 
Sicher, spielen kannst Du. Dennoch hast Du kein Recht darauf gepachtet den gesamten Content zu sehen. Etwas leisten, um etwas zu erreichen ist in diesem Land, scheinbar allerdings auch in den anderen Ländern, nicht mehr erwünscht. Vielmehr lässt sich der Spieler von heute lieber alles in den Allerwertesten hineinschieben. Klar, dass Blizzard die Mentalität seiner Kunden schätzt. Denn schieben die Schneestürmer den Content ohne Hürde herüber, schieben die Spieler die Kohle herüber... Dass dabei der Spielspaß bereits in den Startgebieten flöten geht, juckt niemanden mehr. Zu viele Spieler stehen auf Abzocke, ohne dies zu merken. 
Schade, daran wird sich nichts mehr ändern. Und wenn wir, die Spieler, die noch etwas leisten möchten, unsere Accounts spontan stilllegen würden, ... das merken die in der Masse nicht mal... ob in China ein Sack Reis umfällt oder unser Monatsbeitrag nicht mehr eintrudelt... es finden sich immer neue Spieler ein.
That`s life... Wir können uns nur selbst motivieren und hoffen, dass es nicht noch schlimmer wird... 'Du stehst vor dem Boss, er hat unglaubliche 100 Ausdauerpunkte, Null Fähigkeiten, sein Name: Megagenerft! Er sagt: Wenn Du das legendäre Epic haben möchtest, musst Du eine Zahl zwischen 1 und 100 würfeln. Ansonsten bekommst Du nur 10k Gold'

In diesem Sinne.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garnalem (16. Februar 2010)

*Die Gebühr beinhaltet den Gesamtcontent - Sofern die entsprechenden Leistungen dafür erbracht werden.* Also erst mal Charakter auf 80 bringen, die notwendige Ausrüstung und Raiderfahrung sammeln und die notwendigen sozialen Fähigkeiten wie Geduld, Motivation und Kritikfähigkeit sowie eine Menge Zeit mitbringen. Ohne entsprechende Leistung kann man halt nicht alles sehen. Nur weil man den Beitrag für den Karateverein zahlt, kriegt man nicht gleich den Schwarzen Gürtel. Mit dem Beitrag zahlt man für das Training, die Leistung muss man selbst bringen.


----------



## Kongo Otto (16. Februar 2010)

hengireal schrieb:


> Deiner Meinung nach sind also Leute "schuld", die besseres zu tun haben als mehrere Abende die Woche zu raiden? Diese Leute machen das Spiel "kaputt"? Das Spiel wird nicht von Casuals kaputtgemacht, dass macht ihr schon selber.
> Jaja, Hardcoreraider und/oder Suchtis sind die einzigen, die was erreichen dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gaaaanz falsch: Blizz macht das Spiel selbst kaputt, weil es auf die äußerst fragwürdige Community hört! Außerdem hat er doch garnich behauptet du würdest das Spiel kaputt machen? Ihr dürft doch auch was erreichen! Und wenn ihrs an einem Raidabend nicht packt, verlängert gefälligst die ID! Genau für solche wie dich wurde der Käse doch schon eingeführt! sucht euch doch nich schon wieder Gründe rumzumotzen. Das dürft ihr nur wenns gegen die fragwürdigen Mods geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (16. Februar 2010)

Finds irgendwie lustig, wie ihr das Spiel nur auf PvE bezieht :>


----------



## Yucreioss (16. Februar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Du schon wieder. Der Über-Pro der sich über die so genannten Casual Gamer aufregt die leider leider besser ausgerüstet sind als du....und hey...auch noch mehr und erfolgreichere Achievements aufweisen.



Übrigens, ich bin ein Pro und kein Casual. Ich bin der Mittelgamer. Und es gibt mittlerweile haufenweise Casuals, die sich darüber aufregen, dass es zu leicht geworden ist. Warum wohl schmeißen so viele Spieler das Handtuch nach der 10 Tage Version? Weil ein anderes Spiel sie mehr fordert. Offline Games haben auch ein Tutorial, sollten sie zumindest haben. Und wenn du eines spielst, willst du bereits dort gefordert werden, denn: 'Ich hab doch dafür 50 Euro hingelegt!' Dies vergessen die meisten Spieler schnell, zu schnell...


----------



## Kontext (16. Februar 2010)

Es wird sich ja auch nicht beschwert: "Ich habe einen Euro für dieses Rubbel-Los bezahlt! Dann will gefälligst auch 'was gewinnen!"

oder

"Ich bezahle einen Mitglieds-Beitrag für dieses Fitness-Studio! Wieso muss ich denn dann auch noch trainieren, um fiter zu werden!?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (16. Februar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne: Kölle Alaaf und ab jetzt friedlich weiter diskutieren und beim Thema bleiben.



WAAAAAAH

Da konter ich doch gleich mit einem ordentlichen DÜSSELDORF HELAU!!

Mal davon ab, dass dies der einzig sinnvollle Beitrag in diesem Thread ist.


----------



## Kongo Otto (16. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Finds irgendwie lustig, wie ihr das Spiel nur auf PvE bezieht :>



Hast Recht das PVP hat auch viel kaputtgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

Huhu war eben nen moment bei der Arbeit und hab mir grad alle Antworten durchgelesen ^^

Ich finds lustig weil es echt im prinzip (naja gut 2 Seiten, also noch nicht definitiv) nur 2 Meinung zu dem Thema gibt... die einen wollen alles sehen können... die anderen meinen 13€ zahlste für den support und nen nackten char^^....

zu denjenigen die einfach nicht so viel zeit haben muss ich sagen dass ich das echt verstehen kann wenn die sich aufregen leider nicht alles sehen zu können, doch leider muss ich dazu sagen dass wow darauf aufgebaut ist dass man für zeit erfolg hat, das ist die spielmechanik und das spielprinzip von wow... wer also dasitzt und frustriert ist dass er nicht alles sehen kann weil er nicht so viel zeit investieren kann/will, ist einfach bei falschen game angelangt^^

vor allem find ich diese meinung etwas unlogisch denn jedes spiel, quasi jedes ist so aufgebaut.... tomb-raider (am anfang nur dualpistolen, dann mit steigendem lvl bessere waffen), pokemon, battlefield2, counterstrike (wobei ma da auch fürs wipen was bekommt^^) usw usw.... wow ist halt was dies betrifft einfach des "extreme", bzw war es^^....

dieser meinung sind meistens die "neueinsteiger"... oder ich hab den eindruck <- korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege^^
----
Aus der Sicht eines alteingesessenen WoWlers hat sich das Spiel tendenziell vom spielspass von vanilla->bc->wotlk einfach nur verschlechtert(trifft natürlich nicht für alle zu...)... die faktoren brauch ich nicht aufzuzählen die kennt mittlerweile jedermann^^....


----------



## pandur0815 (16. Februar 2010)

Wie es hier schon geschrieben steht. 
Du erkaufst dir das Recht zu spielen und die technische Architektur von Blizz zu nutzen .. nicht mehr und nciht weniger.

Wenn man sich nen Offlinespiel kauft, bekommt man ja auch keinen Code mitgeliefert mit dem man direkt den Endboss umnatzt.
Wenn man sch**sse spielt, bekommt man nix zu sehen ... selbst schuld.


----------



## Counterkahn (16. Februar 2010)

Die 13€ sind weder für den Char, noch für den Content.
Das Recht auf dem Server einen Char zu erstellen, erwirbst du mit dem Kauf von WoW selbst.
Die 13€ sind, wenn du es so siehst, dafür das Blizzard die kosten tragen kann die Server zu betreiben, heißt den Traffic usw. zu bezahlen.


----------



## Shubunki (16. Februar 2010)

Wenn du nen Führschein bekommst, hast du das Recht, ein Auto fahren dürfen.. heisst aber noch lange nicht, das Du automatisch ein auto bekommst...


----------



## Nania (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> dieser meinung sind meistens die* "neueinsteiger"*... oder ich hab den eindruck <- korrigiert mich wenn *ich falsch liege^^*
> ----
> Aus der Sicht eines alteingesessenen WoWlers hat sich das Spiel tendenziell vom spielspass von vanilla->bc->wotlk einfach nur verschlechtert(trifft natürlich nicht für alle zu...)... die faktoren brauch ich nicht aufzuzählen die kennt mittlerweile jedermann^^....



Ich bin kein Neueinsteiger, sondern spiele schon seit knapp vier Jahren. Allerdings kann ich dir nicht zustimmen, dass früher alles besser gewesen wäre. 
Wenn dich das Spiel so langweilt und wenn du es so doof und einfach findest, warum suchst du dir nicht was Neues, etwas, was dir mehr Spaß macht? 
Natürlich braucht man für WoW Zeit. Da sagt auch keiner was anderes. 
Es geht nur um die Frage, wieviel. Wenn ich bedenke, was ich Zeit in WoW reingesteckt habe, als ich geraidet hab, da denke ich mir mittlerweile, dass das doch recht viel war. Nicht übermäßig viel, aber viel. 
Dabei war die Hälfte der Zeit nicht unbedingt direktes raiden, sondern das Zusammensammeln von Equip über PvP, was ich gehasst habe, wie die Pest. Hätte es damals die Marken schon gegeben, wäre vieles für mich einfacher gewesen - und spaßiger. 
Ich weiß auch immer noch nicht genau, wieso du meinst, dass man in WoW eine Hierachie aufbauen muss, damit das Spiel besser wird. 

Dein Pokemonvergleich hinkt übrigens. Jeder weiß, dass er nicht alles von Anfang an hat, aber, wie schon gesagt, es gibt einen Speicherbutton, der dir die Möglichkeit gibt, dass Spiel mal vier Monate in die Ecke zu werfen und dann wieder einzusteigen, ohne etwas zu verpassen. Das ist leider in WoW nicht mehr möglich - auch, oder eigentlich nur, wegen der Community.

Übrigens: Viele der hier angesprochenen Vergleiche passen gar nicht auf die WoW Situation.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (16. Februar 2010)

um was geht es hier eigentlich "genau" ?

*sich am kopf kratzt*


----------



## Nexilein (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ich finds lustig weil es echt im prinzip (naja gut 2 Seiten, also noch nicht definitiv) nur 2 Meinung zu dem Thema gibt... die einen wollen alles sehen können... die anderen meinen 13€ zahlste für den support und nen nackten char^^....



Hättest du auch nur ansatzweise die anderen Threads gelesen in denen du postest, dann wäre dir aufgefallen das es so wie in diesem läuft:

*So gut wie niemand zieht ernsthaft den 13€ Joker.*

Es mag ein paar Leute geben die das so sehen, aber es sind verdammt wenige und in der Regel erstellen sie nicht extra Threads sondern melden sich nur wenn man sie auch wirklich kitzelt. Insofern versuchst du hier eine Gespensterdebatte aufzuziehen...

Die eigentlich Frage ist, mit wieviel Zeitaufwand man in einem MMORPG wieviel erreichen sollte, aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema. Und WoW hatte definitiv große Defizite was das Nachequippen von Twinks, neuen Raidmitgliedern und Späteinsteigern betrifft. Das hat im übrigen aber nicht nur den "Casuals" zu schaffen gemacht, sondern auch den Leuten die früher im Endcontent unterwegs waren und massive Probleme durch notwendiges Classstacking bekommen haben.


----------



## Kongo Otto (16. Februar 2010)

Das Spiel in den Händen halten: 5&#8364;

Einen Acc erstellen und auf die WoW-Welt losgelassen werden: 13&#8364;

Gold bis zum Kotzen, wenn auch "illegal": ka, 10&#8364;




Den Lutschking legen, bevor ihn keiner mehr sehen will: Unbezahlbar!


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

Ich finds geil^^ Skelletor spricht Themen an, die sonst keiner ansprechen würde, aber jeder sich schon drüber den Kopf zermattert hat.

Also ich hab mal vom Rechnungssupport die Info erhalten, dass die 13€ sogenannte Support-Gebühren sind. Also eine Zahlung, die Serverwartungen, AdminHilfe (GMs), etc beinhaltet, jedoch keinen Content. Da der Content jedoch zum Konzept gehört, kommt dieser sowieso und hat mit den Gebühren nichts zu tun. Leider habe ich davon keinen Screen, da ich dort am Telefon war.


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Ich finds geil^^ Skelletor spricht Themen an, die sonst keiner ansprechen würde, aber jeder sich schon drüber den Kopf zermattert hat.



Bist nicht oft auf buffed.de oder?
Sämtliche "Content zu leicht" "Wer soll welchen Content sehen" und was weiß ich für Themen sind zu genüge durchgekaut.
Meistens endet es dann leicht ausufernd und die Threads werden geschlossen. Mal schauen wie es dem hier ergehen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## el-boom (16. Februar 2010)

man erwirbt sich für den Kaufpreis + 13 € im Monat das Recht den Content zu sehen, ob man das nun in Anspruch nimmt is doch jedem selbst überlassen.

Ist aber eigentlich bei jedem Spiel so, nach dem Motto "Ich hab bezahlt hallo Endboss wo bist du" gibt es glaub ich kein Spiel.


----------



## Xorle (16. Februar 2010)

Kongo schrieb:


> Falsch. Es ist ganz einfach. Jeder HAT die Möglichkeit, wenn er nix draus macht oder einfach keinen Raid findet wie auch immer, ist das allein sein Problem und er darf dafür nich Blizz anpissen. Was können die dafür, dass - salopp gesagt - ihre User Pfeifen sind?
> 
> Einfach logisch und an der Oberfläche bleiben. Groß was rein zu interpretieren in irgendwelche Gedankengänge wirrer Leute, die meinen der Content müsse sich ihnen anpassen, macht einen nur selber verrückt
> 
> ...



Richtig ist, dass die monatliche Gebühr einem das Recht an der Teilnahme des Spiels ermöglicht. Richtig ist auch, dass ich das Recht auf die *Möglichkeit* alles im Spiel zu sehen damit erwerbe, jedoch keine *Garanzie*. 
Selbst wenn die überwältigende Mehrheit alle WoW-Spieler Pfeifen sind (was ich nicht glaube...), so obliegt es Blizzard den Content nach ihrer Wahl anzupassen, denn aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht betrachtet wäre eine Orientierung an der "Elite" völlig fatal.
Und mal als Umkehrschluss: Es wird gerne "kritisiert" das der Content durch "Heulerei" leichter gemacht wurde...ist es nicht genau so wirr zu "fordern", der Content möge sich bitte an die spielerische Elite anpassen? Das ist genauso logisch oder unlogisch, wie das von dir kritisierte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Masse macht die Kohle, die Masse "regiert"...


----------



## MrGimbel (16. Februar 2010)

Naja, jedenfalls erwirbt man mit den 13€ nicht das Recht auf bockschwere Raids, Reiten ab 40, Zugangsquests für Raids und exklusive T-Sets.
Im Prinzip hat man mit seiner Monatsgebühr überhaupt kein Recht irgendwas zu fordern, von der Möglichkeit am Spiel teilzunehmen abgesehen. Aber eines kann euch keiner nehmen, das Recht den Account zu kündigen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Bist nicht oft auf buffed.de oder?
> Sämtliche "Content zu leicht" "Wer soll welchen Content sehen" und was weiß ich für Themen sind zu genüge durchgekaut.
> Meistens endet es dann leicht ausufernd und die Threads werden geschlossen. Mal schauen wie es dem hier ergehen wird
> 
> ...



aber lari.... dafür ist ein forum da... um themen durchzukauen^^


----------



## Camagu (16. Februar 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Man darf spielen für die 13€ ... Und das Spiel beginnt nunmal mit einem lvl1-Char ... Wem´s nich passt, der muss halt was anderes daddeln ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ganz meiner Meinung!Wo würden wir hinkommen, wenn man sich WoW zulegt plus Addons & dann zack die Bohne direkt am Ende ist!? Was ich meine ist , man sollte sich schon darauf einstellen, nicht direkt von Anfang an alle Möglichkeiten zu haben, sie sich erarbeiten, sprich den Endcontent erarbeiten...

Wow kaufen --->installieren---> direkt die Möglichkeit haben, alles zu sehen? Wäre das nicht fad?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thulur (16. Februar 2010)

Ich denke man darf die ganze Geschichte nicht in solchen Extremen sehen. Es ist mehr als nur schwarz oder weiß.

Fangen wir doch mal ganz vorne an...

Das Recht zu spielen erkaufe ich mir mit dem Grundspiel. Ich kann es installieren und einen Account anlegen. Kann dann einen Monat für Lau spielen. Keine 13&#8364;! Trotzdem hab ich einen nackten Level 1 Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dazu kommen noch Addons mit denen ich mir jedes mal ein großes Stück Content kaufen kann. Wenn ich das nicht tue bin ich allerdings so gut wie raus aus dem Geschehen und kann das Spiel eigentlich an den Nagel hängen.

Schön und gut, nur wofür nun die 13 Euro?
(alles nur Vermutungen, bitte nicht als Fakt ansehen)
Für mich als "normalen" Nutzer bedeuten diese 13 Euro, wie im Anfangsthread auch schon beschrieben einfach nur den Zugang zum Spiel. Ich bezahle und kann spielen, oder ich bezahle nicht und kann im Loginbildschirm zählen wie oft Syndragosa mich anbrüllt.

Doch die 13 Euro bedeuten für Blizzard sehr viel mehr:
Kosten wie Strom, Wasser & sonstige Energienutzung muss bezahlt werden, wie in jedem anderen Betrieb auch (wir brauchen nicht weiter zu diskutieren, dass dies einer der geringsten Anteile der Kosten von Blizzard ist)
Mitarbeiter müssen bezahlt werden, Arbeitsmaterialien, Werkstoffe usw. usw.
(GMs, Rechnungssupport, Entwickler und zwar die Topmänner des Genres verdienen auch nicht allzu gering)

Das alles (und wohl noch einiges mehr) muss berücksichtigt werden.
Ich denke 13&#8364; im Monat sind für manchen Schüler oder HartzIV-Empfänger kein Zuckerschlecken. Allerdings bezahlen andere für ihre Hobbys einiges mehr und bekommen weniger geboten.

Und dass man sich einloggt und für 13Euro erwartet alles zu sehen ist Quatsch. Jedoch sollte jeder, die Möglichkeit haben, alles zu sehen. So wie es derzeit geregelt ist finde ich es gut. Wir haben ingame ganz andere Probleme als den typischen Casual/Progamer Mist, auf den der Thread ja irgendwie doch hinausläuft.

Just my Penny,
Thulur


----------



## p1nk (16. Februar 2010)

Kongo schrieb:


> Falsch. Es ist ganz einfach. Jeder HAT die Möglichkeit, wenn er nix draus macht oder einfach keinen Raid findet wie auch immer, ist das allein sein Problem und er darf dafür nich Blizz anpissen. Was können die dafür, dass - salopp gesagt - ihre User Pfeifen sind?
> 
> Einfach logisch und an der Oberfläche bleiben. Groß was rein zu interpretieren in irgendwelche Gedankengänge wirrer Leute, die meinen der Content müsse sich ihnen anpassen, macht einen nur selber verrückt
> 
> ...



wenn ich ein spiel kaufe, will ich auch möglichst alles sehen. 

und deine frage mal anders gestellt: 

was kann blizz dafür das pfeifen (im rl) ihr spiel spielen und zu viel zeit dafür haben? wieso soll man das spiel diesen pfeifen anpassen und nicht den "pfeifen" im spiel?!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

Hm hab mir jetz nochmal eben die neueren Beiträge durchgelesen...
ich muss sagen dass dieser Thread hier nicht umsonst ist^^....

denn angenommen das game wäre teurer pro monat (zum glück nicht) wären mit sicherheit weniger kinder auf dem server (u 16 jährige)....
und was vereinfachungen von content betrifft hab ich "eigentlich" nichts dagegen DOCH: 
die vereinfachungen birgen probleme die für mich als raider wie eine kettenreaktion sind^^... wird der content einfach, bekommt jeder equip, hat jeder equip bekommen auch die noobs equip, haben die noobs equip wirds schwerer den durchblick von wirklich guten spielern zu behalten.... 
angenommen der content würde schwerer werden... würde er denk ich in erster linie einfach länger dauern... würde er länger dauern müssen kinder schneller ins bett^^... und die noobs bekommen kein equip, jeder hätte überblick wer wie gut ist.... 
ich meine momentan hab ich den eindruck dass nichmal die hälfte meines realms in der lage wäre den tanzboss aus naxx zu legen^^ -> aber mit t10 rumlaufen, lol


aber gut ich schweif grad bisserl ab^^... 

naja viele verstehen auch nicht was content eigentlich bedeutet.... ein hardmode ist kein content, sondern nur ein schwierigkeitsgrad eines contents....
was ich unter content verstehe sind feste innies (feste 10er, feste 25er von mir aus auch feste hms)... und keine sammelinnies, das ist definitiv kein content sondern alte spaghetti neu aufwärmen... genauso wie t7 und t9....


----------



## Kvlt (16. Februar 2010)

Mein Content bestand in den letzten Jahren aus leveln,BG´s,farmen und Berufe und es war mir die 13€ locker wert.
Im Moment macht es mir keinen Spass bzw. ich sehe keinen wirklichen Gegenwert mehr für mein Geld,also liegt WoW
im Regal bis Cataclysm kommt.
Es gibt für manche tatsächlich auch viel Spass ausserhalb von Raidinis,auch das ist Content.


----------



## Nania (16. Februar 2010)

Da forderst du also wieder die Hierachie.... 

Ich kann verstehen, wenn die Leute meckern, es sei alles zu einfach geworden, die JETZT Arthas down haben. In allen Schwierigkeitsvariationen. 
Aber ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die sich beschweren, dass es verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgrad gibt. Hä? Kannst du mir das mal genauer erklären, was dich daran stört? Das halt mehr Leute die letzten Instanzen von innen sehen können? Das du nicht mehr der einzige bist, der den Lichking legen kann? Das man nicht mehr in IF auf seinem tollen Mount sitzt und mit dem "Imba"-Equip angeben kann? 
Und was ich auch nicht verstehe: 

Du sagtst, Content ist nicht gleich Schwierigkeitsgrad. Das mag inhaltlich stimmen. Klar ändert sich bei erhöhtem Schwierigkeitsgrad nichts an der Geschichte. Tuts aber in einem Strategiespiel auch nicht. Es wird halt nur schwieriger. Ich verstehe auch hier nicht, was du daran so schlimm findest (außer die oben genannten Punkte). Eigentlich finde ich sogar, das Blizzard zu schnell war mit dem Einführen des neuen Contents. Aber da finde ich es gerade richtig, dann verschiedene Schwierigkeitsmodi anzubieten, damit jeder eben die Möglichkeit hat, den Content zu sehen, ohne zwei Wochen nach Erscheinen von WotLK 80 gewesen zu sein. 
Aber mit der WoW-Community ist es nicht anders, als mit der Wirklichkeit. Die Leute finden immer was, woran sie rummeckern könne, ohne dabei größer über den Rest nachzudenken. Das eigene Ego steht im Vordergrund. 
Nunja, wie man Content auch definieren mag, ich bin der Ansicht, dass Blizzard in dem Punkt, dass sie das Markensystem eingeführt haben, jedem die Möglichkeit bietet, gegen den Lichkönig zu kämpfen - früher oder später, wenn man denn wirklich will. 
Früher, dass weiß ich noch, konnte man Naxx sehen wollen, soviel man wollte, wenn man keine Gruppe hatte und nicht Abende lang Zeit, hatte man keine Chance. 

Das ist doch alles nicht Sinn und Zweck von WoW. Schließlich ist es ein Spiel.


----------



## J_0_T (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Hm hab mir jetz nochmal eben die neueren Beiträge durchgelesen...
> ich muss sagen dass dieser Thread hier nicht umsonst ist^^....
> 
> denn angenommen das game wäre teurer pro monat (zum glück nicht) wären mit sicherheit weniger kinder auf dem server (u 16 jährige)....
> ...



Biste sicher das du auch verstehst was content bedeutet? Was du da sagst sehe ich nicht als gesammt content... den das was du hier meinst ist nur ein minimaler bruchteil von dem was man als content bezeichnen muss... oder sollte.

Ich finde selbst die einfachsten quests sind content, pvp ist content, crafting und das damit verbundenen sammeln ist content, die dailies in ihre herlichkeit sind content, ja auch instanzen sind content... aber zu sagen instanzen alleine sind der content ist da ein wenig dürftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man merkt das bestimmte leute hier ein getrübtes bild haben was eigendlich der content ist und was nicht.


----------



## Super PePe (16. Februar 2010)

content = Inhalt ... und vom Spielinhalt haben die meisten nicht wirklich viel gesehen ...für sie ist wow bestenfalls eine bessere Form von 2.life oder dem alten guten Barbiepüppchen, welches man mit weißen, grünen, blauen und lila Kleidern versehen kann um dann sagen zu können: Eh Lisa du darfst nicht mit uns spielen, du hast nicht das neuste Pral Kallerfels Kleidchen mit den roten Steinchen.
Über Content reden aber selbst keine 5k avp auf die Rippen bekommen, mutig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p1nk (16. Februar 2010)

Nania schrieb:


> Da forderst du also wieder die Hierachie....
> 
> Ich kann verstehen, wenn die Leute meckern, es sei alles zu einfach geworden, die JETZT Arthas down haben. In allen Schwierigkeitsvariationen.
> Aber ich kann die Leute nicht verstehen, die sich beschweren, dass es verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgrad gibt. Hä? Kannst du mir das mal genauer erklären, was dich daran stört? Das halt mehr Leute die letzten Instanzen von innen sehen können? Das du nicht mehr der einzige bist, der den Lichking legen kann? Das man nicht mehr in IF auf seinem tollen Mount sitzt und mit dem "Imba"-Equip angeben kann?
> ...



/sign


----------



## Raveneye (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Hm hab mir jetz nochmal eben die neueren Beiträge durchgelesen...
> ich muss sagen dass dieser Thread hier nicht umsonst ist^^....
> 
> denn angenommen das game wäre teurer pro monat (zum glück nicht) wären mit sicherheit weniger kinder auf dem server (u 16 jährige)....
> ...



Also nehmen wir mal die Fakten.

World of Warcraft ist freigegeben für Kinder ab 12 Jahren , also ist Blizzard natürlich auch daran interessiert das diese Kinder das Spiel spielen können sonst wäre es ja Blödsinn oder? Wow soll eine breite Masse an Spielern ansprechen und nicht nur einzelne Gruppen.

Wenn dir das Spiel jetzt als Erwachsener oder Jugendlicher zu leicht oder zu öde ist weil es zu schnell geht dann bist du doch falsch in dem Spiel und nicht die jüngeren Spieler.

Wenn ich mir einen Zeichentrickfilm von Walt Disney für Kinder kaufe kann ich mich doch nicht beschweren das mich die Story langweilt


----------



## J_0_T (16. Februar 2010)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Also nehmen wir mal die Fakten.
> 
> World of Warcraft ist freigegeben für Kinder ab 12 Jahren , also ist Blizzard natürlich auch daran interessiert das diese Kinder das Spiel spielen können sonst wäre es ja Blödsinn oder? Wow soll eine breite Masse an Spielern ansprechen und nicht nur einzelne Gruppen.
> 
> ...



/sign

Netter vergleich mit disney filmen^^


----------



## Kvlt (16. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> content = Inhalt ... und vom Spielinhalt haben die meisten nicht wirklich viel gesehen ...für sie ist wow bestenfalls eine bessere Form von 2.life oder dem alten guten Barbiepüppchen, welches man mit weißen, grünen, blauen und lila Kleidern versehen kann um dann sagen zu können: Eh Lisa du darfst nicht mit uns spielen, du hast nicht das neuste Pral Kallerfels Kleidchen mit den roten Steinchen.
> Über Content reden aber selbst keine 5k avp auf die Rippen bekommen, mutig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und selbst wenn es so ist,wenn es ihnen Spass macht und 13€ im Monat wert ist,was dann?
Muss man sich jetzt schon dafür rechtfertigen wie man seine Zeit in WoW verbringt und vorallem bei wem?


----------



## Super PePe (16. Februar 2010)

Kvlt schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn es so ist,wenn es ihnen Spass macht und 13€ im Monat wert ist,was dann?
> Muss man sich jetzt schon dafür rechtfertigen wie man seine Zeit in WoW verbringt und vorallem bei wem?



Verlangt doch keiner von dir ... es erklärt mir nur diese, für mich, substanzlosen Diskussionen.


----------



## Lpax (16. Februar 2010)

Mir stellt sich nur die frage wann wird die forderung kommen das auch jeder alle erfolge haben will für seine 13euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vieleicht sollte man auch alle mounts,pets,t-sets jedem per post schicken weil er 1 stunde die woche on ist.

Wer nicht die zeit hat um sich vorran zu arbeiten im game sollte was anderes kaufen.

Auf welcher game verpackung steht darauf : Kauf mich und Du bekommst alles mit minimalen aufwand!
...wer würde sowas kaufen?


----------



## Rainaar (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Man regt sich ja auch nicht auf wenn man in Pokemon (Oldschool ->Rot/Blau) nicht von Anfang an alle Viecher hat,.....



Ich fall gleich vor lachen vom Stuhl - Pokemon - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- LOL


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2010)

Lpax schrieb:


> Auf welcher game verpackung steht darauf : Kauf mich und Du bekommst alles mit minimalen aufwand!
> ...wer würde sowas kaufen?



Leute, die die Komplettlösung direkt dazukaufen? ^^


----------



## Kvlt (16. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Verlangt doch keiner von dir ... es erklärt mir nur diese, für mich, substanzlosen Diskussionen.



Sorry,habe ich wohl was in den flaschen Hals bekommen.
Aber leider ist es gerade in WoW-Foren und im Spiel selbst zur absoluten Unsitte geworden,andere Spieler für ihr Equipment 
oder ihre Art das Spiel zu geniessen,anzumachen.Bin da wohl etwas empfindlich geworden.


----------



## Minorjiel (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Btw: Man regt sich ja auch nicht auf wenn man in Pokemon (Oldschool ->Rot/Blau) nicht von Anfang an alle Viecher hat, sondern man muss sie sich erst holen, warum soll das dann bei WoW anders sein? (<- is nur ein Vergleich um in etwa zu erklären wie ich das sehe^^)



Naja, ich finde, dass dieses Beispiel etwas hinkt. Bei diesem Pokemon-Krams kann ich wirklich die Viecher nach Zeitraum X einsammeln. Ob das jetzt 1 oder 10 Wochen dauert, dass hängt von der Zeit ab, die ich in das Spiel investiere. Und auch, wenn ich nur alle 3 Tage Abends ne Stunde spielen kann, dann wird mir der "End-Content" (bei Pokemon, hihi) nicht verwährt. Dauert halt nur länger. 

Bei WoW mussten die Kunden doch wirklich diszipliniert jeden Tag Dailies machen und sich an feste Raidtermine dreimal die Woche halten, sonst wurd's halt nichts mit dem EndContent. Aber so ist halt das gesamte Spielkonzept aufgebaut. Ich habe diese Situation immer für einen Riesenspagat gehalten, den Blizzard da hinlegen musste...weil ich beide Ansichte verstehen kann:

Der eine Kunde, der seinen Alltag an das WoW Spielkonzept anpassen kann, der hat vielmehr vom Spiel als ein Kunde, der nur alle drei Tage mal zum Zocken kommt. Trotzdem zahlen beide Ihre 13,- EURO im Monat. Das erinnert mich an die DB....warum muss ich drei Stunden von Köln nach Hannover stehen, wenn ich doch für mein Ticket genauso viel zahlen musste, wie der Dödel da gegenüber, der sich genüßlich in auf seinem Sitzplatz räkelt? Aber hier sagt die Bahn "Äh...Moment...Sie haben sich lediglich die Beförderungspflicht erworben...nirgendwo steht, dass Sie ohne Reservierung sitzen können".

Auf der anderen Seite ist es natürlich "unfair" gegenüber den WoW-Spielern, die in der Tat Zeit für das Spielkonzept aufbringen können und durch das vermeintliche Anrecht jedes einzelnen Spielers auf den gesamten Spielinhalt "bestraft" werden.

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass man sich bei der Account-Eröffnung im Klaren darüber sein sollte, dass es sich mehr oder minder um ein Gruppenspiel handelt. Wenn man nicht dran bleibt, dann sind die anderen Spieler auf und davon und ich muss mich mit dem zufrieden geben, was mir bleibt (was bei Leibe nicht gerade wenig ist)...so ist nun mal das Spielkonzept.
Unter Anbetracht dieser Tatsache denke ich, dass Blizzard den Spagat durch Einführung von Hardmodes, Dungeonfinder, "Freelot", etc. recht elegant hinbekommen hat. Viele Spieler würden vermutlich nicht mehr die Note "Sehr Gut" aber immernoch "Gut" oder "Befriedigend" vergeben. 

Und wer damit immer noch nicht klar kommt, der sollte vielleicht wirklich auf Pokemon umsteigen :-)


----------



## Fedaykin (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> aber lari.... dafür ist ein forum da... um themen durchzukauen^^



Aber Skelledingsda...dass immer wieder du mit diesen Themen anfangen musst.


----------



## tuerlich (16. Februar 2010)

Geniales Thema mal wieder. Da ich nur 12,99 &#8364; im Monat zahle bin ich zwar für dieses Thema unqualifiziert, aber was solls.

Naja trotzdem geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu:

Ein nackter lvl1 Char ist schonmal falsch, da man bis zu 50 "nackte" lvl1 Chars erstellen kann. 12,99/50 macht ca 26 Cent pro Char (wenn man alle nutzt. nicht genau 26 Cent, mit 26 kommt 13 &#8364; raus, ich weis <.<).

Definiere mal bitte "Content". Meinst du Endgame-Content? Meinst du Rar-Mobs in Nordend (tlpd z.B. ich hab ihn auch nur einmal gesehen... tot)? Meinst du den Lichking-Fight? Oder meinst sogar nur die ganzen Gebiete (Entdecker)?

ODER: Meinst du mit "Content" nur wieder "mimimi-wow-ist-zu-einfach-blubb", oder "keiner-betet-mein-equip-mehr-an-schnief", oder "epixxe-kriegt-jeder-fast-umsonst-wäääh"?

Mir persönlich ists relativ egal, ob Blizzard einem Triumpfmarken oder Frostmarken schenkt. Wegen mir soll jeder mit T10 rumlaufen. Dann hat jeder die gleiche "Gearscore" und es zählt mal wieder nur der Skill. Aber dann ist das gewhine der Möchtegerns wieder groß. Jeder, der sich beschwert, dass das Equip für den Endcontent (um zum Thema zurück zu kommen) hinterhergeschmissen wird, ist selber ein Bob! Holt euch doch die 25er HM-Items! Ihr seid ja alle in Profi-Gilden, so wie sich das anhört (von "Casuals" und "Noobs"). Die wirklich guten Wowler lachen sich eins über das Markenequip, holen sich die HM-Items und schweigen. Die wahren Bobs erstellen auf Buffed.de Threads, wo sie rumwhinen, dass jeder T9 geschenkt bekommt...

Sorry, aber der kam von Herzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n.bek. (16. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wo der TE immer wieder ein von ihm beschriebenes rumgeheule gelesen haben will, is mir aber auch bums, auch ich denke dass er sich immer wieder gerne als armer schwarzer Kater sieht, der im Ausleben seines Potenzials fortwährend durch böse, böse Casuals und Noobs ausgebremst wird.
WoW ist ein Rollenspiel, es gehört demnach zu Spielprinzip, dass ich einen Grundcharakter habe und diesen entsprechend ausbaue, sprich meine Spielweise und meine Rolle den Möglichkeiten, welche diese Klasse bietet anpasse. Aus dieser Sicht gibt es kein WoW-Grundrecht Arthas zu legen. 
Aus meiner persönlichen Sicht muss ich jedoch sagen, ich würde mir wünschen, dass Blizzard Cataclysm das Erweiterungstempo, sowie die Belohnungen für besiegte Raidbosse verringert, so dass die Spieler in Bezug auf Equip wieder näher zusammenrücken. Eben damit auch Leute, die erst Später die Maximalstufe erreichen eine Möglichkeit haben einen Raid zu finden mit dem sie "ältere Teile" des Kontents zu gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Fedaykin (16. Februar 2010)

Lpax schrieb:


> Auf welcher game verpackung steht darauf : Kauf mich und Du bekommst alles mit minimalen aufwand!




Ach du das steht direkt neben dem Satz: "Kauf mich und Du bekommst nur alles zu sehen, wenn du mindestens 60+ Stunden die Woche in mich investierst"

Krass, oder.


----------



## Gerti (16. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es gerade faszinierend... bei anderen Threads kommt raus "Ich zahle 13 euro ich will alles sehen, soll nicht wieder so schwer werden, wies mal war" und hier jetzt "ja man bezahlt die 13 euro nur fürs spielen können und den rest musst du dir erspielen".


----------



## Hamburgperle (16. Februar 2010)

Endlich mal nen Threat zu nem Thema was es noch nicht gab ! Hut ab !

PS: wer bezahlt eigentlich 13 Euro ?


----------



## Xerodes (16. Februar 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> PS: wer bezahlt eigentlich 13 Euro ?



Leute, die 2-Monats-Gametimecards für 26€ im Laden kaufen gehen.


----------



## Lari (16. Februar 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Endlich mal nen Threat zu nem Thema was es noch nicht gab ! Hut ab !
> 
> PS: wer bezahlt eigentlich 13 Euro ?



Ich zahle monatlich mein Abo, also Höchstsatz.
Einfach aus dem Grund, dass ich jederzeit das Abo beenden könnte, wenn mir WoW kein Spaß mehr machen würde. Und wenn es nur mal ein kurze Pause wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alternativ schließ ich ein 6 Monats-Abo ab und beschwer mich dann monatelang, wie doof WoW doch ist und spiele trotzdem weiter, Abo läuft ja noch ;D


----------



## SilentJay (16. Februar 2010)

40&#8364; fürs Spiel(je nach dem wann mans sich zugelegt hat mal mehr mal weniger)+selbige Kosten für die einzelnen Addons=Content und Content-Patches.
13&#8364; für den Support , die Bereitstellung und Wartung der Server.

Die 13&#8364; sind nur für die Bereitstellung des täglichen Spielvergnügens gedacht, für nichts anderes...
Alle anderen "Rechte" am Content hab ich mit dem Erwerb des eigentlichen Spiels vorgenommen, naja...zumindest wenn man es schwarz/Weiß sieht ...in grau geht das eine nunmal nicht ohne das andere.

Ich hab das Recht und auch die Möglichkeit mir alles im Spiel anzuschauen unds zu erleben...zumindest technisch.
Wie schnell und in welcher Schwierigkeit ich dies erleben werde hängt im wesentlichen von 3 Faktoren ab:
1. Die Zeit die ich investieren kann
2.mein spielerisches Können
3.die Art und Weise die Blizzard es mir durch Veränderungen am Content via Patches spielen lässt

zu Punkt 3 gibt es soviele Meinungen "wie Fische im Meer"...

Ich persönlich hab nichts gegen Inhalte einzuwenden die nur ein Kreis elitärer Personen zu sehen bekommt...
Die einen haben zuviel Zeit und keine Freunde, dafür können sie sich von ihrem ansonsten recht einsamen Leben durch eine vollkommene Adaption des Spiels ablenken.
Die nächsten sind in ihrem Leben trotz genügender sozialer Aktivitäten nicht genug ausgelastet und haben genug Zeit sich recht intensiv mit dem Spiel zu beschäftigen.
Andere haben soviel ausserhalb des Spiel zu tun und zu erledigen, dass ihnen diese intensive Art des Spiels versagt bleibt.

Kurz gesagt, das Klientel ist so vielfältig wie die Menschen an sich, mein persönlicher anspruch ist, dass für jeden der gewillt ist, das Geld zu berappen, auch etwas dabei ist.
Dort wo die größten und lukrativsten Schnittstellen der Spielerschaft sind, dort wird sich auch immer das Spiel bewegen.
Wem das nicht passt...Lollies gibts am Kiosk 8)

Diejenige der hier alles zu einfach ist, hat genauso das Nachsehen, wie der dem das hier zu schnell und zu schwierig von statten geht. Warum?
weil ihr beide nicht der allgemeinen Meinung der Spielerschaft entsprecht, den Millionen die sich tagtäglich einloggen und erfreut zocken.

Ändern könnt ihrs nicht, warum? weil eure Art zu spielen sich in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht als lukrativ genug und als nicht Massenkompatibel herausgestellt hat.

Also wer von beiden darf sich das Recht herausnehmen, eine Veränderung in seinem Sinne zu Fordern?
Richtig! Keiner von beiden...

Edith sagt:
ich persönlich mag Online-Games in denen alle gleich sind und sich nur dadurch unterscheiden, was sie meinen auszurüsten.
Also stimme ich für eine Abschaffung aller Unterschiede in Level und Equip, ich bezweifel allerdings dass Blizz dem weder in naher noch in ferner Zukunft je entsprechen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. aktuell zock ich kaum online und mein WoW-Acc liegt still, mir gefällt Cata nich...wenn ich ne Heilige Kuh will, geh ich nach Indien *lacht*


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

dieser thread war null dafür gedacht jetzt die schlechten von den guten zu trennen, denn keiner ist schlecht oder gut, jeder hat seine meinung (was ich ja auch wollte^^)
der ursprüngliche grund ist einfach... ich wollte mal sehen wie die buffed community so drauf ist^^

ich merk nur bei anderen freds (absolut kein bock nachzublättern^^) sobald ein post dort kommt bei dem sich einer beschwert weil er nicht alles sehen kann, stehen alle mit dabei^^
und wenn man in so einem fred mal die 13€=content formel debattiert wird man umgeflamed und meistens endet der thread dann in ner diskussion über gs, lowbobs usw usw^^
daher gibts kaum posts in solchen threads die das befürworten...

hier ist im prinzip das erste mal dass ich beide meinungen sehen kann^^ und ich hab teils sogar den eindruck dass einige beim einen thread mal 13 euro gerechtfertigt sehen was content derzeit betrifft und dann im nächsten thread sind unzufrieden mit der derzeitigen content-13 euro sind^^ <- ist natürlich nur ne vermutung^^

aber alles in allem merke ich einfach dass mal beide meinungen aufgetischt werden ohne dass einer die andere meinung "vernichtet"^^


----------



## Muhtator (16. Februar 2010)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Sorry aber dieses Thema ist Typisch für die Wow Community
> 
> Jeder soll nicht alles sehen.
> Jeder Noob bekommt mittlerweile T Sets.
> ...



Offensichtlich ist dem so !


Was die Argumente mit dem Offline Computerspiel angeht. Tja die leute die es nicht ganz durchgespielt haben kaufen sich den Nachfolger nicht, und das ist schlecht fürs Geschäft.
Die Designer die sehen, das kaum einer ihre schönen Dungeons betritt sind frustriert und arbeiten mies, auch dass ist schlecht fürs Geschäft.



Stellt euch mal vor Blizzard hätte bei der Konzeption von Lichking eine Anzahl an Dungeondesignern an die Arbeit gesetzt die Prozentual zu der Protzentzahl ist die das Sonnenbrunnenplataue vor dem nerf gesehen haben.

Dann hätten vielleicht 2-4 Leute die neuen inzen gestaltet und genauso würden sie dann auch aussehen, gegen das was dabei rumgekommen wäre würde die pdc wie die Sonne erstrahlen.
Aber er wäre pures wirtschaftliches Denken gewesen, denn wieso rescourcen rauskübeln wenn den Dreck sowieso niemand sieht bevor es nicht 5 mal generft und gepatcht wird?

Denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## Super PePe (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> aber alles in allem merke ich


Löblich.


----------



## Minorjiel (16. Februar 2010)

Einen hab' ich noch, ist mir eben aufm Klo eingefallen:

Ich kaufe mich doch kein Produkt, um anschließend vom Hersteller zu Verlangen, dass er es nachträglich auf meine Bedürfnisse anpasst!

Da macht man sich doch vorher schlau, oder nicht?

Oh, EDIT: Ein Glück für die, die von Blizzards Anpassungen profitieren....aber da nach schreien darf man eigentlich nicht :-)


----------



## Nexilein (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich merk nur bei anderen freds (absolut kein bock nachzublättern^^) sobald ein post dort kommt bei dem sich einer beschwert weil er nicht alles sehen kann, stehen alle mit dabei^^



Beispiele? Wirst du nicht annähernd so viele finden wie "Alles zu leicht" Mimimis...


----------



## DaCyph (16. Februar 2010)

Iwie ist es langsam ausgelutscht mit diesen "Ichwillallesweilichzahlethreads". Ich sehe es ähnlich, dass ich mit meiner monatlichen Gebühr lediglich das Recht erwerbe mich in dieser Spielwelt zu bewegen und zu interagieren. 

Ich kann ja jetzt auch behaupten, nur weil ich 25&#8364; Fitnessstudiogebühr zahle, muss ich von selbst abnehmen - ich zahl ja schließlich meinen Beitrag.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. Februar 2010)

Die 13€ Zahlt man um sich auf der Server Infrastruktur von Blizzard einloggen zu dürfen und das war es. Für das was man auf den Server macht ist jeder selbst verantwortlich. Dieses 13€ = Recht jeden Content zu sehen ist doch dämlich, wenn es so wäre musste ja auch jeder gleich nen 80er bekommen, weil am ersten Tag natürlich der gesamte Content für mich machbar sein muss. 


Arthas muss auch solobar sein, da man mir nicht zumuten kann eine Gruppe zu suchen, ich zahl schließlich 13€!


----------



## SilentJay (16. Februar 2010)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Einen hab' ich noch, ist mir eben aufm Klo eingefallen:
> 
> Ich kaufe mich doch kein Produkt, um anschließend vom Hersteller zu Verlangen, dass er es nachträglich auf meine Bedürfnisse anpasst!
> 
> ...



Naja, wenn ich mich da recht entsinne, ist es in der Spieleindustrie der normale Lauf der Dinge das Produkt nach der Veröffentlichung nach zu bessern.
Zumal sich gerade im Hinblick auf Spiele, dass "schlaumachen" nicht immer so hunderprozentig realisieren lässt. denn eigentlich kann man nur auf subjektive Reviews und kleine Ausschnitte zurück greifen.
Bestes Beispiel hierfür ist eigentlich AoC 20 Level Topspiel und dann eine Kehrtwende um 180°...
Forderungen und Erwartungen sind genauso wenig Schwarz/Weiß wie die Antwort auf deine Frage^^
Die Antwort läuft eher auf "gängige Praxis" und "Erfahrung" hinaus.


----------



## Captain Mosh (16. Februar 2010)

Natürlich zahlt man die 13 Euro für die Nutzungsrechte der WoW-Server. Das ist ja klar. Dennoch finde ich es ganz schön nett von Blizzard auch den Spielern, den aktuellen Raidcontent zeigen zu wollen, die nicht soviel Zeit haben, wie mancher Hardcore-Raider. Ich frag mich nur, warum diese trotzdem ständig jammern, wenn Sie doch dadurch keinerlei Nachteil haben. Die Hardcorer spielen nämlich meistens schön in Ihrer Hardcore-Gilde und haben mit den Random-Leuten eher wenig zu tun. Und wenn es doch mal einen Hardcorer in eine Randomgruppe verschlägt und sich dieser dort nicht wohlfühlt, wird er wohl schlauerweise demnächst in eine Stamm-Raidgruppe wechseln oder das Spielen in Randomgruppen einfach sein lassen.


----------



## Moldana (16. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein falsch.
> Die Sache ist einfach die: Wenn man der Meinung ist dass das Spiel einem selbst keinen passenden Inhalt mehr bietet stellt man die Zahlung schlicht ein.
> 
> ...



Das ist es. Ganz simpel.

Wenn es jemanden nicht gefällt Sei es er sieht vom Game zu wenig oder es ist zu leicht, wird er die Zahlung einstellen.
Das bedeutet entweder ist wow dann so leicht das es eh keine sau mehr interessiert. Oder so schwer das es nur 1% aller spieler schaffen alles zu sehen.

Die konsequenz daraus.. man muß einen Mittelweg finden das game so zu gestallten das man es den Casual Spielern gerechtmacht, denn die leute die schreinen das Game ist zu schwer sind die jenigen die das Ganze auch schnell wieder weglegen weil sie was neues gefunden haben. Das kann mann nun auf die mangelnde Diziplin beim Raiden oder die zu geringe Ausdauer Ingame (was ich habe das "Überroxxoralleskaputtmachtiem" nicht im Briefkasten. dann such ich mir halt was anderes! zurückführen.
und mann muß das Game so schwer machen das die leute die etwas ehrgeiz haben, sich dahinterklemmen und durchhalten weil mann ihnen kleine Brocken gibt damit Sie Progress haben.

Dazu kommt noch die Spieler denen Naxx bis ICC am Hintern vorbeigeht weil Sie lieber PVP machen. Auch die muß man mitbedenken. Meine Meinung ist das Blizz es einigermassen gut
hinbekommt. Klar ich hätte auch lieber wieder BWL AQ40 und Naxx zurück. Aber eigentlich passt es bei mir durch die HM.

Btt
ich denke für 13 € bekommt man sehr viel. auch wenn es eigentlich nur einser und nullen sind xD


----------



## SilentJay (16. Februar 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> nicht soviel Zeit haben, wie mancher Hardcore-Raider. Ich frag mich nur, warum diese trotzdem ständig jammern, wenn Sie doch dadurch keinerlei Nachteil haben.



Weil es einen tiefen Enschnitt in ihr subjektives Spielempfinden darstellt...
1. sind sie nicht mehr die einzigen
2. ist es nicht das selbe ob es diesen einen Boss nur am Boden gibt wenn man alles gegebn hat oder ob es 2 Modi dafür gibt...es nimmt dem ganzen einfach einen Teil seiner Illusion wenn der Endboss kein "Endboss" mehr ist.
Aber das ist eher deren Problem und nicht das des allgemeinen Spielers


----------



## Darkdamien (16. Februar 2010)

spaß ist was du draus machst
wer den content sehen will der sieht ihn auch, is ja in wotlk nicht unbedingt schwer schnell an entsprechendes equip zu kommen ^^


----------



## Rexs (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

also ich bezahle die 13€ monatlich,

...1. weil ich das WILL! 
...2. um am Spiel teilzunehmen! In welchem Umfang ich dies tue, ist dabei mir selbst ueberlassen! Ob ich nun mit einem lvl 1 Char in einer der Hauptstaedte stehe und versuche irgendwem, der gerade vorbeilaeuft eine Telefonzelle an's Ohr zu quatschen ODER mich mit meinen 80ern bestmoeglich am Endcontent zu beteiligen...liegt da ganz bei mir!
Mehr mag ich dazu nicht sagen! 

Danke fuer eure Aufmerksamkeit! *verbeug* 

Gruss
Rexs

P.S. Ich mag Ausrufezeichen, wie ihr vielleicht bemerkt habt!!


----------



## DarkSaph (16. Februar 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Euro alleinige Gebühr, um auf den Servern spielen zu können.


----------



## Braamséry (16. Februar 2010)

Du bezahlst mit den 13€ den Support, dein Recht auf die Nutzung der Server u.ä.

Es wurde schonmal geschrieben, dass man kein Geld wiederbekommt wenn man den Content net schafft. 

Ist so vollkommen richtig!

Wenn ich ein Spiel, meinetwegen CoD 6 kaufe, kaufe ich das Recht das Spiel zu nutzen, aber nicht alles zu sehen, das muss ich mir erspielen.


----------



## Nexilein (16. Februar 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> Aber das ist eher deren Problem und nicht das des allgemeinen Spielers



Es wird aber zum Problem aller, wenn seitenweise auf Leute geschimpft wird die für 13&#8364; alles sehen wollen, obwohl diese nur absolute Randerscheinungen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sowas trägt einfach nicht zu einer entspannten Atmosphäre in der Community bei...


----------



## Gnorfal (16. Februar 2010)

Ganz einfach beantwortet:

Mit Zahlung der 13 €, erwirbt man das Recht, sich auf einem/mehreren Server(n), Chars zu erstellen und damit die Möglichkeit, Content zu sehen.

Man erwirbt nicht den Content.

Was der einzelne aus dieser Möglichkeit macht, so lang es sich im Rahmen der Regeln Blizzards befindet, ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Mit Zahlung eines Führerscheins erwirbt man auch nur das Recht und die Möglichkeit, ein Fahrzeug zu führen. Was für ein Fahrzeug und ob überhaupt, ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

@ Silent Jay & Captain Mosh

der grund ist dass jetzt einfach auch diejenigen die eigentlich garkeinen skill zum raiden haben raiden gehen... und ich sage aus erfahrung dass das nicht wenige sind....
tatsache ist dass jetzt mit der derzeitigen situation jeder hallodri raiden geht, auch wenn ers eigentlich vom skill her garnicht kann... 
ich meine wie oft gehe ich pdk-id und frage auch noch können alle die encounter?---> klar!.... und letztendlich verbringen wir pro boss 10 minuten mit bosserklärungen und wipes....
wow ist seit je her auf steigendes equipment aufgebaut... 
equip gab es nur entsprechend dem eigenen skill... und genau da ist heute das problem... man braucht einfach keinen skill mehr um equip zu bekommen... 
ich meine wie ist der rummel um gs entstanden? ja ganz einfach weil epic kein epic mehr ist... früher wars t6 equip heut is es 5,6k... nur mit dem unterschied dass früher keiner gejammert hat weil er nicht irgendwo mitgenommen wird weil er kein t6 hat (<- was notwendig war)
und ja ich rede viel über gs und equip und casuals und pros und skilled gamers usw.... warum? wow ist darauf aufgebaut, vor allem auf equip und items.... und jeder thread der irgendwas mit der spielmechanik zutun hat wird letztenendes was mit equip zutun haben...
theoretisch müsste ich man zeitnehmen eine tabelle zu erstellen um mal das equp entsprechend dem aufwand mit bc und vanilla vergleichen... das resultat wäre ein witz!

mir gehts definitiv nicht schlecht in wow^^

aber ich habs satt zugeflamed zu werden weil ich nen gs für raids anfrage, letzenendes nur weil ich schnell durch will... und dass auf dieser spielweise rumgehackt wird

ich kann euch mit sicherheit sagen, nein versprechen... ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt... und im derzeitigen raidcontent denken ich sagmal 70% so wie ich...


----------



## Morfelpotz (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich seh die 13€ als "Nutzungsgebühr" für die Server die Blizz zur Verfügung stellt.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Was man in diesen 30Tagen damit anfängt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
Seht es wie ne Flatrate.... Einmal zahlen und dann so viel oder wenig spielen wie man es gern möchte.

Mit dem Spiel-Inhalt... also dem Content, hat das mal garnicht zu tun.
Und wer meint er müsste alles sehn, weil er das gleiche zahlt..... siehe Flatrate^^.... 
man kann... wenn man will und bereit ist Zeit zu Investieren.


----------



## Esda (16. Februar 2010)

Ich gehör auch zu der Fraktion 'Einsatz für Epics!', dh. ich finde auch, dass man ruhig einiges in das Spiel investieren sollte, bevor man alles sieht bzw. die Erfolge/Epics/Was auch immer abgreifen kann. Nicht, weil ich es den anderen nicht gönne, sondern einfach, weil der Rest der Welt auch auf diesem Prinzip basiert. 

Deswegen ist es für mich auch absolut ok, dass jeder content-/Erfolgs-/Arenawertung-/whateverUnabhängig seine 13 Öre latzt. 

Wie viel man von allem hat, entscheidet man selbst. Wenn man lieber zwei Abende die Woche tanzen oder Fußball spielen geht, hat man eben nicht so viel im Spiel. Oder wenn man arbeiten muss. Das klingt böse (und mir geht es auch selbst nicht anders) aber: Pech. So ist das Leben.

Es gibt da so ein wunderbares Lied von den Wise Guys: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0ikZwbQuQE
Sehr zu empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexold (16. Februar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> Den gesammten Content kann man auch umsonst sehen via Youtube und Co
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stromkosten? Internetkosten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Für 13 &#8364; im Monat kaufe ich mir das Recht, nach Verfügbarkeit WoW zu spielen - wenn ich es möchte. Ich erwarte nicht, dass ich den gesamtem Content sehe und würde auch kündigen wenn ich für die 13 &#8364; nur einen Char erstellen könnte.


----------



## madmurdock (16. Februar 2010)

Mittlerweile ist Wow so gestaltet, dass man selbst als Wochenendspieler seinen Charakter so ausstatten kann, dass er den Endcontent bestreiten kann. Nach nem Monat mit 5, 6 Stunden am Wochenende spielen hat man seinen Char mittlerweile auf ilvl 230 gespielt, falls man nur Heros bestreitet und ist somit zumindest für PDK 25er gerüstet, ICC10 wird wohl spätestens bei Boss 5 (Enragetimer) Schluss sein, aber als Lückenfüller ist man allemal zu was zu gebrauchen.

Man sieht alsodie Ausrede man müsse ewig lang spielen und Zeit investieren um "ganz Oben mitzuspielen" gilt schon lange nicht mehr. Ergo mein Resultat:

Blizzard gibt einem also genug Möglichkeiten ALLES in Wow zu spielen. Es hängt nun nur noch davon ab, ob man spielen kann.


----------



## Minorjiel (16. Februar 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich mich da recht entsinne, ist es in der Spieleindustrie der normale Lauf der Dinge das Produkt nach der Veröffentlichung nach zu bessern.
> Zumal sich gerade im Hinblick auf Spiele, dass "schlaumachen" nicht immer so hunderprozentig realisieren lässt. denn eigentlich kann man nur auf subjektive Reviews und kleine Ausschnitte zurück greifen.
> Bestes Beispiel hierfür ist eigentlich AoC 20 Level Topspiel und dann eine Kehrtwende um 180°...
> Forderungen und Erwartungen sind genauso wenig Schwarz/Weiß wie die Antwort auf deine Frage^^
> Die Antwort läuft eher auf "gängige Praxis" und "Erfahrung" hinaus.



Ja, stimmt. Allerdings muss man m.E. gerade in der Software-Branche den Begriff "Nachbessern" nochmal aufbohren. Nachbessern kann heißen, dass Fehler behoben ODER neue Funktionen zur komfortabeleren Bedienung implementiert werden. Das Umkippen bzw. Loslösen vom ursprünglichen Funktionsprinzip fällt da wohl eher in eine Grauzone. Hier passen die Hersteller Ihr Produkt and den sich entwickelnden Markt an. Ist ja auch bei Blizzard passiert (darum führen wie ja diese Diskussion), denn man hat unter Garantie heute ein anderes Spielerlebnis als vor fünf Jahren.

Vielleicht muss ich an dieser Stelle meine eigene Aussage nochmal korrigieren: Für neue Spieler sind die Änderungen ein Glück, die alten Hasen haben sich vielleicht vor 5 Jahre schlau gemacht und müssen jetzt mit einem Produkt auskommen, welches sie aus Beweggründen erworben haben, die heute nicht mehr zutreffen.

Allerdings hat die Software-Branche oder zumindest Blizzard eine andere Vorgehensweise als üblich. Kauf ich mir einen neuen VW Golf, so besitze ich ein mehr oder minder fertiges Produkt, das heute aber nicht mehr in fünf Jahre auf dem neusten Stand der Technik ist. Updates gibt's da nicht (höchstens Bugfixes :-) ). Will ich in fünf Jahren auf dem neusten Stand sein, so muss ich die nächste Golf-Generation erwerben.

Die Software-Branche/Blizzard macht das eher schleichend. Verbesserungen für ein bestehendes Produkt werden nach und nach freigegeben und implementiert. Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass dem Konsumenten die Anpassungen "aufgezwungen" werden. Sie verändern sein Produkt, ob er will oder nicht. Aber aus genau diesem Grund sind die Anpassungen auf den ersten Blick kostenfrei und werden mit den monatlichen Nutzungsgebühren finanziert. Und wenn ich's nicht mehr will, dass springe ich ab und habe im Endeffekt nur für die Zeit bezahlt, die mir wirklich Spaß gemacht hat.

Zusätzlich darf man bei diesem Szenario auch nicht ausser Acht lassen, um was für eine Art Produkt es sich handelt....denn diese Produktkategorie findet ihre Konsumenten vermutlich zu 90% (behaupte ich einfach mal so) über Empfehlungen und Mundpropagande...quasi streut ein glücklicher Kunde den Artikel in seinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis. Blizzard unterstützt dieses eigendynamische Marketing durch Testaccounts, Level-Boni, etc. 
Daher bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung: Man kann sich vorher schlau udn reichschnuppern machen...und wer ist denn ein besserer Einkaufsberater als die eigenen Freunde?

Denn mal ehrlich: Wer steht denn Morgens auf und denkt sich "Oooooch....die Katze ist krank....da mach ich mir heute mal einen WoW Account auf!"...vermutlich flamen diese Leute nämlich vier Wochen später die Foren voll!

EDIT:
Da fällt mir eigentlich eine Sache auf....bin zwar nicht seit Anbeginn der Zeit, aber schon seit 2 Jahren hier bei Buffed unerwegs und irgendwie kann ich mich an keinen Beitrag erinnern, in dem ein "Casual" nach "Endcontent" geschriehen hat. Eher andersherum....es wurde immer von Dritten berichtet, das es so WÄRE. War das mal ein Thema im offiziellen Forum oder hat sich hier ansatzweise ein Mythos verselbstständigt?


----------



## Lpax (16. Februar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ach du das steht direkt neben dem Satz: "Kauf mich und Du bekommst nur alles zu sehen, wenn du mindestens 60+ Stunden die Woche in mich investierst"
> 
> Krass, oder.




^^ na da haben wir es wieder 60 stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe 4-8 stunden die woche raid und habe keinen content verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich kann man auch die ganze woche dafür opfern muss man aber nicht....Krass, oder?


----------



## Nexilein (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> man braucht einfach keinen skill mehr um equip zu bekommen...
> [...]
> aber ich habs satt zugeflamed zu werden weil ich nen gs für raids anfrage



Bin ich der einzige der da lachen muss?
Erst schreibst du, dass man vom Gear nicht auf den Skill schließen kann, und dann suchst du dir deine Mitspieler nach dem Gear aus und wunderst dich darüber das nicht alle Skill haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Such doch einfach nach Leuten mit Erfahrung und passendem Equip für einen schnellen Run...
Du könntest dir natürlich auch einfach einen Stammraid suchen...

Für mich klingt das nach "Bitte eine beliebige Kugel Eis, aber wehe es ist Schoko, Vanille, Erdbeer oder irgendwas mit Nuss oder Joghurt..."


----------



## Najsh (16. Februar 2010)

Es wurde bereits mehrfach erwähnt und ich kann es auch nur wiederholen:

- der WoW content beläuft sich auf wesentlich mehr als auf die (aktuellen) 
Raidinstanzen, die möglicherweise dem einen oder anderen (vorerst) verschlossen bleiben
- man kann es nie allen Recht machen
- es gibt keine Spiele die jeder mühelos komplett von A-Z durchspielt
- wem das alles nicht gefällt, der kann sich einem anderen Spiel widmen


----------



## MrJackDaniel (16. Februar 2010)

Wenn man 13-Euro für den Eintritt in eine Disco bezahlt, ist in diesem Preis auch nicht enthalten, dass man eine Frau mit zu sich nach Hause nimmt! 

Endweder man hat halt den "Skill" eine zu bekommen - (Sprich: Man hat den "Skill" den ganzen Content zu sehen), oder man muss allein nach Hause gehen (Sprich: Man sieht halt nur das, was man halt vom Skill her packt).

Dieses Ultra-Generfe, damit selbst der absolut letzte VOllnoob auch noch Arthas legen kann finde ich ein wenig übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (16. Februar 2010)

tuerlich schrieb:


> Geniales Thema mal wieder. Da ich nur 12,99 € im Monat zahle bin ich zwar für dieses Thema unqualifiziert, aber was solls.
> 
> Naja trotzdem geb ich mal meinen Senf dazu:
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Soramac (16. Februar 2010)

Wieso geht denn hier jeder auf das PvE ein, volles Arenaset, Gladititel, interessiert wohl keine Sau mehr oder wie?


----------



## B2Hell (16. Februar 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> das problem is eher, dass ich tetris(ok blödes beispiel) oder sagen wir ein anderes spiel durchaus durchzocken kann auch wenn ich nur einmal pro woche spiele...
> 
> wenn ich in wow sagen wir jetzt nen char grade mal auf lvl 80 hab und dann mir mal mühsam einen hochequipen muss um den endcontent zu sehen, wird es schwer bzw. unmöglich das zu schaffen wenn man vielleicht nur am wochenende mal 1-2 stunden zeit hat...dann is nämlich cata draußen und kein schwein interessiert sich mehr für ICC z.B.



Wenn ich das so lese frage mich ob da ein Rollenspiel die beste wahl ist . 

Sei es online oder nicht!
Wenn ich wenig zeit zum spielen habe oder nicht die geduld oder mühe aufbringen will dann sollte man doch besser Tetris spielen (oder ein anderes Spiel). Was eben nicht derart viel Zeit inanspruch nimmt


----------



## Saberclaw (16. Februar 2010)

Für 13€ erkauft man sich die Berechtigung auf jedem Server seitens Blizzard Chars bis zum umfallen zu erstellen und mit diesen die Welt zu erkunden mit all ihren Items und Erfolgen.

Mehr nicht. Wie weit man damit kommt, hängt allein davon ab was man aus dieser Berechtigung macht.


----------



## Nebola (16. Februar 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> mühsam einen hochequipen muss



Klar mühsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja es ist doch so, du kaufst dir das Recht, WoW spielen/dich einloggen zu dürfen. Was du daraus machst ist dir/dem Spieler überlassen.



Saberclaw schrieb:


> auf jedem Server seitens Blizzard Chars bis zum umfallen zu erstellen



Bis man seine max 50 Chars erstellt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Für 13€ erkauft man sich die Berechtigung auf jedem Server seitens Blizzard Chars bis zum umfallen zu erstellen und mit diesen die Welt zu erkunden mit all ihren Items und Erfolgen.
> 
> Mehr nicht. Wie weit man damit kommt, hängt allein davon ab was man aus dieser Berechtigung macht.



Ahaha, und den Kaufpreis des Spiels hast du für die armen Strassenhunde in Bulgarien ausgegeben? - Nicht Böse gemeint^^
Wie schonmal weiter oben erwähnt hat mir der Rechnungs-Support mal gesagt, dass es sich hierbei um eine Supportgebühr handelt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Würde diese wegfallen, gäbe es nurnoch Server ohne Hotfixes und GMs in einer Einheitsversion, was jedoch nichts mit dem Content, sondern mit der Technik tu tun hat. 

edith
achja stimmt, hab deinen Post nochmal mit anderen Augen gelesen^^ Klar und man kauft sich natürlich sozusagen die Lizenz, einen Monat zu spielen^^


----------



## pedda_w (16. Februar 2010)

Also meiner Meinung nach bezahle ich die 13€ nicht um das Recht zu haben den ganzen content zu sehen, aber auch nicht dafür um das Recht zu erhalten spielen zu dürfen!

Bei WoW ist es ja nicht so wie bei anderen PC-Games, wo es halt einen normalen Kundensupport gibt.
Andere Spilehersteller verdeinen ihr täglich Brot durch den Verkauf von neuen Spielen etc.

Ich sehe die 13€ also mehr oder weniger so...das es halt das Geld ist mit dem der umfassende Support von Blizzard bzw. all die Köpfe finanziert werden, die dafür sorgen, dass wir Spaß am spielen haben und die uns immer wieder etwas neues bieten.
Somit wird der Reiz des Spieles auferhalten und ist meiner Meinung nach auch gerechtfertigt!
Ich kenne zwar sonst keines der anderen MMORPG's aber ich denke Umfangreichheit von WoW spricht für sich!


----------



## Captain Mosh (16. Februar 2010)

> der grund ist dass jetzt einfach auch diejenigen die eigentlich garkeinen skill zum raiden haben raiden gehen... und ich sage aus erfahrung dass das nicht wenige sind....tatsache ist dass jetzt mit der derzeitigen situation jeder hallodri raiden geht, auch wenn ers eigentlich vom skill her garnicht kann...
> ich meine wie oft gehe ich pdk-id und frage auch noch können alle die encounter?---> klar!.... und letztendlich verbringen wir pro boss 10 minuten mit bosserklärungen und wipes....


Die Lösung zu diesem Problem steht in meiner letzten Antwort. Wenn man wirklich nur schnell ohne großen Aufwand Raids wie PDK machen will, dann sollte man sich eine Stamm-Raidgruppe suchen. Dort fällt dann das "lästige" erklären des Encounters weg und man wird auch in den Hardmodes weiter kommen als mit Random-Raids. Der angeprangerte Skillmangel kommt halt dadurch zustande, dass man keine Routine bei den Bossen hat und genau das fällt in Stammgruppen weg. 

Was hier einige nicht verstehen ist, dass es Leute (wie mich) gibt, denen das Bekommen von Ausrüstung nicht soviel gibt, wie der eigentliche Bosskampf. Ich spiele dieses Spiel nicht um schnellstmöglich der mörder-equippte Progamer zu sein, sondern weil mir die Encounter Spaß machen. Dass das Equipment dort mit der Zeit kommt und auch nötig wird ist klar, aber wie gesagt und beschweren tu ich mich darüber auch nicht, aber die Geschichte und der Fun in Bosskämpfen steht bei mir ganz weit vorn. 
Als Beispiel: Zu Classiczeiten das erste Mal Vaelastrasz im Pechschwingenhort. Tank geht ran, die Gruppe knallt los. Tank kippt um, Drache dreht sich, innerhalb von 9 Sekunden alle tot. Und supergroßes Gelächter im TS. Das ging dann die nächsten Male so weiter (ohne Drops), aber alle hatten Spaß, weil das einfach ein Kampf ist, den man mit Stufe 60 mal erlebt haben sollte. Superlustig!


----------



## Serephit (16. Februar 2010)

- wenn ich 13 &#8364; im Monat zahle möchte ich auch alles in WoW sehen können

- ich zahle auch seit 2 Monaten eine Monatsgebühr für mein Muay Thai Training, vom 120 Kg schweren Typen bin ich in dieser zeit zu einem 75 Kg Profikämpfer geworden, ohne Aufwand: schließlich habe ich ja bezahlt...


----------



## Edou (16. Februar 2010)

Man zahlt dafür dass man spielen darf ganz richtig,aber nach ner zeit wenn man kein/kaum erfolg durch wenig zeit hatt wird es langweilig und man springt ab...und da blizz dass nich will..soll jeder den content sehen dürfen was ich auch richtig so finde...die hardcore raider können dann an den hardmodes knobeln und habt dann t10,5 während wir vll 10 haben....

Wenn dann nen casual so viel dps wie die "pro gamer" fährt Dann sind die schlichtweg nich wirklich Pro gamer,den wenn ein casual es schafft sich zu informieren und so viel zu "fahren" dann kann der pro mit t10,5 wohl seine 2k dps mehr machen als der casual der "nur" mit t10 rumläuft


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

Serephit, dein Post lässt mich leicht an Matrix denken. So a la 13€ zahlen, auf nen Spezialstuhl sich setzen und die Wissens-Stange in den Hinterkopf geschoben bekommen......5min später ist man ShaolinMönch muahahaaa


----------



## Muhtator (16. Februar 2010)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Ganz einfach beantwortet:
> 
> Mit Zahlung der 13 €, erwirbt man das Recht, sich auf einem/mehreren Server(n), Chars zu erstellen und damit die Möglichkeit, Content zu sehen.
> 
> ...




Und wofür habe ich dann bezahlt als ich mir das Grundspiel und die Addons kaufte (je  ca. 30 Euro) ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. Februar 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> - wenn ich 13 € im Monat zahle möchte ich auch alles in WoW sehen können



Du kannst alles sehen wenn du 13€ bezahlst, theoretisch. Wenn ich 13€ bezahle kann ich auch Arthas sehen, passieren wird es wohl in nächster Zeit aber nicht.



Serephit schrieb:


> - ich zahle auch seit 2 Monaten eine Monatsgebühr für mein Muay Thai Training, vom 120 Kg schweren Typen bin ich in dieser zeit zu einem 75 Kg Profikämpfer geworden, ohne Aufwand: schließlich habe ich ja bezahlt...



Klar glaub ich dir auf Wort, zumidest das mit 123 und 75 Kg, wahrscheinlich nur ne Diät aber egal.


----------



## Technocrat (16. Februar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieso geht denn hier jeder auf das PvE ein, volles Arenaset, Gladititel, interessiert wohl keine Sau mehr oder wie?


Das liegt hauptsächlich and dem fatalen Designfehler von Blizzard, das die PvP Waffen nur über Arenarating zugänglich macht. Die ersten Teams die dies Waffen bekommen rulen in der Arena dermaßen, das man ohne die Waffen nicht an die Waffen kommt. Tja, schade, Blizz, da interessieren sich dann 99% der Leute nicht mehr für und machen BG mit PvE Zeugs und PvP items aus der vorherigen Season. Da letzteres aber quasi als Abfallprodukt des BG-Spielens verfügbar ist, mach da keiner großes Aufgehbens drauß.





Und jetzt bitte back to topic. Also: Ich habe &#8364;13 bezahlt, also darf ich auch die PvP-Waffen sehen. Na, ist ja kein Problem, auch wenn man während der 5 Sekunden die man lebt wenn man auf ein damit ausgerüstetes Team trifft schon fix hingucken muß.


----------



## Nania (16. Februar 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist Wow so gestaltet, dass man selbst als Wochenendspieler seinen Charakter so ausstatten kann, dass er den Endcontent bestreiten kann. Nach nem Monat mit 5, 6 Stunden am Wochenende spielen hat man seinen Char mittlerweile auf ilvl 230 gespielt, falls man nur Heros bestreitet und ist somit zumindest für PDK 25er gerüstet, ICC10 wird wohl spätestens bei Boss 5 (Enragetimer) Schluss sein, aber als Lückenfüller ist man allemal zu was zu gebrauchen.
> 
> Man sieht alsodie Ausrede man müsse ewig lang spielen und Zeit investieren um "ganz Oben mitzuspielen" gilt schon lange nicht mehr. Ergo mein Resultat:
> 
> Blizzard gibt einem also genug Möglichkeiten ALLES in Wow zu spielen. Es hängt nun nur noch davon ab, ob man spielen kann.



Dein Resultat gefällt mir. 
Wenn ich sagte, ich zahle die 13 Euro und will alles sehen, dann meine ICH, dass Blizzard mir und allen anderen die Möglichkeit gibt, den Content zu sehen. Wie ist mir dabei schnurz-piep egal. 
Ich verlange nicht, dass man mir das so hinwirft, dass ich dafür keine Zeit investieren muss und meinen Charakter nicht zu spielen können brauche. Das wäre albern. 

Nein, ich will bloß eine echte Chance haben. Das geschieht derzeit über Marken, weil Blizzard, denke ich, nicht doof ist. Die merken auch, dass die Community meckert und teilweise sehr egoistisch geworden ist. Da muss so etwas her. Denn Blizzard will auch nicht unglaublich viele Kunden verlieren, nur weil die Instanzen wieder zu schwierig werden. Sei es wegen Resis, sei es wegen Zugangsquests. Aber man kann es nie allen Recht machen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> Die Lösung zu diesem Problem steht in meiner letzten Antwort. Wenn man wirklich nur schnell ohne großen Aufwand Raids wie PDK machen will, dann sollte man sich eine Stamm-Raidgruppe suchen. Dort fällt dann das "lästige" erklären des Encounters weg und man wird auch in den Hardmodes weiter kommen als mit Random-Raids. Der angeprangerte Skillmangel kommt halt dadurch zustande, dass man keine Routine bei den Bossen hat und genau das fällt in Stammgruppen weg.
> 
> Was hier einige nicht verstehen ist, dass es Leute (wie mich) gibt, denen das Bekommen von Ausrüstung nicht soviel gibt, wie der eigentliche Bosskampf. Ich spiele dieses Spiel nicht um schnellstmöglich der mörder-equippte Progamer zu sein, sondern weil mir die Encounter Spaß machen. Dass das Equipment dort mit der Zeit kommt und auch nötig wird ist klar, aber wie gesagt und beschweren tu ich mich darüber auch nicht, aber die Geschichte und der Fun in Bosskämpfen steht bei mir ganz weit vorn.
> Als Beispiel: Zu Classiczeiten das erste Mal Vaelastrasz im Pechschwingenhort. Tank geht ran, die Gruppe knallt los. Tank kippt um, Drache dreht sich, innerhalb von 9 Sekunden alle tot. Und supergroßes Gelächter im TS. Das ging dann die nächsten Male so weiter (ohne Drops), aber alle hatten Spaß, weil das einfach ein Kampf ist, den man mit Stufe 60 mal erlebt haben sollte. Superlustig!



^^ naja gut ich empfinde es halt so...

ich hab halt bosse schon x-mal erklären müssen, hero innies milliarden mal gemacht... ich hab schlichtweg den spass am erklären und am sinnlosen wipen verloren^^

mir gehts auch nicht nur um equip, auf keinen fall... aber um erfolg im game... im prinzip level ich meinen char durch das equip weiter... und ohne anständiges equip gibts auch keinen erfolg^^

und vor allem sind halt oft diejenigen die sich darüber beschweren weil ich nen gs ansetze diejenigen die zu faul sind raids zu organisieren... 

und in icc ist nunmal mit durchschnittsequip bei saurfang (max noch seuchenviertel) dann schluss... und genau für sowas will ich meine id nich verballern^^

im prinzip kann ich auf der einen seite jeden inviten der etwa nen gs von 5k hat, ist zwar schön, aber auf der anderen seite nehme ich damit ein riesen risiko ein meine id zu verballern und obendrein länger zu brauchen^^...

gs is für mich ein nudelsieb bei dem das wasser durchfällt/durchfliesst... 

und einige raids btw hab ich auch schon so oft gesehen dass ich da einfach nurnoch durchrennen will... ich meine ich raide jetzt seit 3 jahren 3 mal die woche^^... da kann man nicht erwarten dass ich dort wie ein aufgeregter junge in der disco bin^^... ist wie bei der arbeit... am anfang aufregend u interessant und am schluss routine... und raiden/innies ist bei mir nunmal routine (bei vielen anderen leuten einfach auch)... 

icc ist das derzeit einzig aufregende (pdk is scho ausgelutscht)... und warum soll ich mir so einen spass dann von leuten vermiesen lassen die den boss nicht kennen oder wos wegen dmg nich vorwärts geht (oder wasweisich für ein faktor)... 

ich muss halt immer lachen wenn mich leute anwhispern und mich zuflamen weil ich pose... ich weiss ja nicht wie viele spieler so drauf sind "poser" zu hassen, aber naja ich finds primitiv... vor allem weil man garnicht post^^... 

aber ich bin grad miad von der arbeit und schweif wieder ab^^


----------



## Serephit (16. Februar 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Du kannst alles sehen wenn du 13€ bezahlst, theoretisch. Wenn ich 13€ bezahle kann ich auch Arthas sehen, passieren wird es wohl in nächster Zeit aber nicht.



Nein kann ich nicht. Ich bin mit meinem Char in ICC rein. Wollte zu Artahs durchlaufen aber ich wurde immer gekillt. Dann hab ich
gesagt: \y Ey ihr Mobs und Bosse und so. Lasst mich mal durch: ich HABE bezahlt

Hat aber keinen interessiert...



Nebola92 schrieb:


> Klar glaub ich dir auf Wort, zumidest das mit 123 und 75 Kg, wahrscheinlich nur ne Diät aber egal.



hehe.
Wieso dann "nur" eine Diät. Das wäre doch schon einen "Erfolg" wert oder?


----------



## p1nk (16. Februar 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> - wenn ich 13 € im Monat zahle möchte ich auch alles in WoW sehen können
> 
> - ich zahle auch seit 2 Monaten eine Monatsgebühr für mein Muay Thai Training, vom 120 Kg schweren Typen bin ich in dieser zeit zu einem 75 Kg Profikämpfer geworden, ohne Aufwand: schließlich habe ich ja bezahlt...



und bist nach dem training mit dem mount nach hause geflogen!?

hört doch endlich auf alles mit dem rl zu vergleichen...


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

Da kann ich ja froh sein, in einer ICC 10er Stamm zu sein, die um elf Abends nach dem Raid schnell in 30min alles bis Saurfang cleared, damit wir heute voran kommen und evtl den Lichking killen hehe


----------



## Fedaykin (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich kann euch mit sicherheit sagen, nein versprechen... ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt... und im derzeitigen raidcontent denken ich sagmal 70% so wie ich...



Armes Deutschl....nein moment. Armes WoW.

Spieler die heute in ihren Epics durch die Gegend huschen und nach GS schreien...Zu BC-Zeiten hättens solche Leute nichtmal durchs Dunkle Portal geschafft, die währen schnurstracks in die Dämonenarmee reingerannt.


----------



## CharlySteven (16. Februar 2010)

Muhtator schrieb:


> Und wofür habe ich dann bezahlt als ich mir das Grundspiel und die Addons kaufte (je  ca. 30 Euro) ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast eine kopie des orginalspiels erworben. darum die 30euro.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

Nania schrieb:


> Dein Resultat gefällt mir.
> Wenn ich sagte, ich zahle die 13 Euro und will alles sehen, dann meine ICH, dass Blizzard mir und allen anderen die Möglichkeit gibt, den Content zu sehen. Wie ist mir dabei schnurz-piep egal.
> Ich verlange nicht, dass man mir das so hinwirft, dass ich dafür keine Zeit investieren muss und meinen Charakter nicht zu spielen können brauche. Das wäre albern.
> 
> Nein, ich will bloß eine echte Chance haben. Das geschieht derzeit über Marken, weil Blizzard, denke ich, nicht doof ist. Die merken auch, dass die Community meckert und teilweise sehr egoistisch geworden ist. Da muss so etwas her. Denn Blizzard will auch nicht unglaublich viele Kunden verlieren, nur weil die Instanzen wieder zu schwierig werden. Sei es wegen Resis, sei es wegen Zugangsquests. Aber man kann es nie allen Recht machen.



an- und für sich find ichs nich schlimm dass allen die möglichkeit gegeben wird den endcontent zu sehen... doch was mich nervt ist dass die meisten den endcontent nicht "können"... nicht vom equip her sondern vom skill... und wow ist derzeit leider überfüllt mit leuten die nur müll im raid bauen (rdm versteht sich), warum? weil sie equip haben aber sies nicht können...

früher hat man sich das equip einfach entsprechend dem skill verdient... und natürlich der investierten zeit.... 

ich meine das sieht man allein schon daran wieviele leute es gibt die einen guide für skillungen brauchen... 

derzeit rennen einfach zu viele leute sinnlos mit highend equip rum...


----------



## CharlySteven (16. Februar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> und nach GS schreien...


Was hast du gegen GEsundheitssteine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Serephit (16. Februar 2010)

Kÿrâ schrieb:


> und bist nach dem training mit dem mount nach hause geflogen!?
> 
> hört doch endlich auf alles mit dem rl zu vergleichen...



du kennst den Ingi-Chopper?...


----------



## Braamséry (16. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Serephit, dein Post lässt mich leicht an Matrix denken. So a la 13€ zahlen, auf nen Spezialstuhl sich setzen und die Wissens-Stange in den Hinterkopf geschoben bekommen......5min später ist man ShaolinMönch muahahaaa



Du musst beide Post im Kontext sehen.



Kÿrâ schrieb:


> und bist nach dem training mit dem mount nach hause geflogen!?
> 
> hört doch endlich auf alles mit dem rl zu vergleichen...



Er vergleicht es mit etwas was genauso abwägig ist. 

Sowohl a) alsauch b) beziehen sich auf etwas was so nicht geht. Man bezahlt in Blizzard die Technik und den Support, mehr nicht.


----------



## p1nk (16. Februar 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> du kennst den Ingi-Chopper?...



kenn ich, und trotzdem kann ich mir nicht einen besen zwischen die beine klemmen und meinen ich kann damit fliegen, auch wenn weihnachten oder
sonst ein feiertag ist...


----------



## Technocrat (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> aber ich habs satt zugeflamed zu werden weil ich nen gs für raids anfrage, letzenendes nur weil ich schnell durch will... und dass auf dieser spielweise rumgehackt wird
> 
> ich kann euch mit sicherheit sagen, nein versprechen... ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt... und im derzeitigen raidcontent denken ich sagmal 70% so wie ich...




Ja, aber ihr seid weniger als 5% der WoW-Spieler. Ob 70% von euch so denken, ist völlig Banane...


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

Skelletor, ich sag dir woran du heute nen guten Spieler erkennst:
Wenn du nen Tank anschaust und du siehst, der trägt nen Feurroten Umhang, dann weisst du, er hat Blutrat down, wenn du siehst der Tank hat als DK goldene Schweinchenschultern und nen Goldenen Ochsenkopf an, dann weisst du er hat Deathwhisper und Schiffevent gemacht, wenn du siehst er läuft mit ner Goldenen Brust rum, dann weisst du Modermiene starb unter seinen Händen. Wenn du einen DK im Krieger-Hero-t10.5-Style siehst, dann weisst du, er ist gut, denn er hat nicht t-standard-10,5 sondern er hat die NonsetEpicDropps der Bosse, die er nur haben kann, wenn er die Bosse gekillt hat und das im 25er Mode. Und mag sein, dass bis Saurfang die Bosse eher einfach sind, aber alles drüber ist schon skill.
Es gibt schon noch Möglichkeiten sich zu profilieren, man muss nur wissen wie und über das - meiner Meinung nach - Gammel-Leech-T10 geht das nicht.
Nur mal am Rande *Duck-und-weglauf*


----------



## klosterbruder (16. Februar 2010)

warum, oh großer skêlletôr2000, kommen von dir eigentlich immer threads mit dem selben kanon? muss das sein? ist das wirklich das einzige, dass dich umtreibt, dich beschäftigt? ist dein leben und sei es nur innerhalb von wow so ereignislos, dass du keine anderen themen kennst, dich nichts anderes beschäftigt? musst du schon wieder eine diskussion vom zaun brechen, deren unproduktives ende schon in dem moment feststeht, an dem du den senden-button drückst? musst du schon wieder versuchen, dich mit deinem extrem durchschnittlichen charakter zu profilieren? *schluterzuck* *ab*


----------



## Latharíl (16. Februar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Armes Deutschl....nein moment. Armes WoW.
> 
> *Spieler die heute in ihren Epics durch die Gegend huschen und nach GS schreien...**Zu BC-Zeiten hättens solche Leute nichtmal durchs Dunkle Portal geschafft, die währen schnurstracks in die Dämonenarmee reingerannt.*



made my day xD


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

Braamsery..."Kein Fettarsch", ich weiss, du hast nur schwere Knochen hehe^^

Du ich glaub eh, der Post von Serephit nicht ernst gemeint ist. Ich hab selber 7 Jahre CloseCombat/Savaté und 3 Jahre Karaté hinter mir, ich kann dir garantieren...nein ich leg meine Ei*r dafür ins Feuer, das man NIEMALS von 150kg auf ein 75kg Kampfgewicht+Profikämpfer in 2 Monaten kommt. Allein Profikämpfer in 2 MOnaten geht nicht, weil er theoretisch sämtliche Techniken an einem Tag lernen müsste und am selben Tag seinen ersten Wettlampf haben müsste und ab dann 2 Monate jeden Tag Wettkämpfe haben müsste, damit er annähernd die Erfahrung verspürt, die ein Profikämpfer hat. Von daher glaub ich an einen ironischen Post^^


----------



## Msglamsie (16. Februar 2010)

Also ich würde mal sagen, jeder der mit Lvl 1 beginnt sieht schon den Content, denn alle Quest und Questreihen gehören ja auch dazu und nicht nur PDK oder ICC.Das gehört zum ENDcontent momentan, also Arthas ist der Endboss, so wie es einen in jeden Rpg und co vorkommt.
Bei FF7 hab ich sepiroth z.b. auch noch nicht gelegt das liegt auch daran das ich meine Stats auf 255 bekommen wollte und bei 200 keine Lust mehr hatte und das Spiel im Regal gewandert ist.
Aber auch in diesen Spiel hab ich Content gesehen da ich ja die 3 cd´s bis auf Sepiroth durch hab und so ist das auch mit WoW.
Hogger hab ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und irgendwann kommt Arthas ran je nach dem wie ich Lust und Laune habe ganz einfach.
Also hatt jeder die Möglichkeit Arthas zu sehen mann muss es nur halt wollen und durchziehen.

In diesem Sinne mann sieht sich im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. Februar 2010)

Bisher habe ich noch keinen [font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]*casual**[/font][font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]Spieler getroffen der sich beschwert hat nicht in ICC rum zu hängen. Die spielen nämlich oft ihre 3-6 Twinks, da sie sich nicht mal in den 4-5 Stunden Spielzeit pro Monat entschieden haben was ihnen am besten gefällt. Ich hab bisher überhaupt kaum jemanden getroffen den es wirklich Stören würde die Raidinstanzen nicht von innen zu sehen da sie es gar nicht drauf anlegen. Diese Menschen sind auch nicht in Irgendwelchen Foren unterwegs sondern spielen einfach nur in ihrer Beschränkten Zeit.

Jeder hat die Möglichkeit alles zu sehen, vielleicht nicht sofort aber spätestens mit 85 kann man sicher mal fix Arthi killen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*) casual: salopp, locker,lässig,sorglos,zwanglos,zufällig,beiläufig,gelegentlich,unmethodisch,Gelegenheits-.


----------



## Leoxxar (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Des öfteren habe ich nun gelesen dass einige sagen sie bezahlen 13€ also haben sie auch das Recht den gesammten Content zu sehen....


Nur weil man einer von Millionen gleich zahlenden Kunden ist, heisst das nicht, dass man das was andere sich erarbeiten geschenkt bekommt.


----------



## Schlamm (16. Februar 2010)

WoW hat mehr zu bieten als nur drei, vier Endgame-raidinis. Das Spiel ist immer noch eines der besten in diesem Genre, selbst wenn man die ganzen Raidinis weglässt.


----------



## Nexilein (16. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ja, aber ihr seid weniger als 5% der WoW-Spieler. Ob 70% von euch so denken, ist völlig Banane...



Er gehört ja noch nichtmal zu den 5%...
Er will random durch Instanzen durch als wäre es ein Stammraid. Seine f-Liste reicht dafür scheinbar nicht aus, einen Stammraid hat er augenscheinlich auch nicht; Also wünscht er sich sich die Zeit zurück, als man für 3 Stunden Tränke brauen noch durch die Raids gezogen wurde...

Jeder einigermaßen vernünftige Mensch kann in WoW einen passenden Raid finden. Vom absoluten Casual bis zum "Pro"-Gamer. Nur für Herrn Skeletdingens sind Gilden und F-Listen eine zumutung. Er möchte, dass ihn ab dem nächsten Patch nurnoch Leute mit gleichwertigem Skill anwhispern können...
ist doch einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Braamséry (16. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Du ich glaub eh, der Post von Serephit nicht ernst gemeint ist. Ich hab selber 7 Jahre CloseCombat/Savaté und 3 Jahre Karaté hinter mir, ich kann dir garantieren...nein ich leg meine Ei*r dafür ins Feuer, das man NIEMALS von 150kg auf ein 75kg Kampfgewicht+Profikämpfer in 2 Monaten kommt. Allein Profikämpfer in 2 MOnaten geht nicht, weil er theoretisch sämtliche Techniken an einem Tag lernen müsste und am selben Tag seinen ersten Wettlampf haben müsste und ab dann 2 Monate jeden Tag Wettkämpfe haben müsste, damit er annähernd die Erfahrung verspürt, die ein Profikämpfer hat. Von daher glaub ich an einen ironischen Post^^



Jo. Er vergleicht nur etwas.

Du kannst, wie du richtig weißt, nicht verlangen, dass so etwas mit dir passiert, auch wenn du wenig machst. Wenn du wenig machst, würd es bei fast nix bleiben. Es ist nur der Vergleich. Du bezahlst, kannst aber sowas nicht verlangen.

Dass das ganze fiktiv ist, kann man sich denken^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

Man bezahlt 13€ für die Sever Wartung, für die Stabilität der Server etc.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentJay (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ^^ naja gut ich empfinde es halt so...
> 
> ich hab halt bosse schon x-mal erklären müssen, hero innies milliarden mal gemacht... ich hab schlichtweg den spass am erklären und am sinnlosen wipen verloren^^
> 
> ...



Sry, aber das hat nichts mit Content oder Blizzard zu tun, sondern mit einem falschen Umgang mit den Rahmenbedingungen:
1. wenn ich der Chef bin(und das war ich ne Zeitlang in WoW), dann hat das ganze so zu laufen wie ich und meine Mit-Chefs das vorgeben.
Ich erkläre nicht jedesmal den Boss neu, den Boss haben die Leute ab dem 2. Raidabend zu kennen, wer da nicht dabei war hat sich zu informieren.
hat man das nicht getan, gibts entweder nen Auschluss auf Zeit, weniger DKP/weniger vom Loot oder nen Anschiss vor versammelter Mannschaft. Maßnahme je nach Gegenüber.
Man kann sich immer nen akzeptablen Haufen basteln, ist halt die Frage wie Kompetent man selber ist, wieviel Zeit man investieren möchte/kann und ob die Eier groß genug sind.
2. Jeder Umgang mit anderen Menschen birgt ein "Risiko" des Scheiterns, jeder hat seine eigene Geschichte. Ich hab z.B. immer lieber auf den Familienvater gewartet der sein Kind ins Bett bringt als mich
dem nörgelnden Midteen zu beugen, der feddich werden möchte bevor DSF auf die SportClips umschaltet.
3. Poser...tja da wo eine Ursche da auch eine Wirkung, actio und reactio...
soll heißen wenn du dich ingame mit der Community einlässt bekommst du auf alles was du tust positive wie negative Reaktionen und je vorbahltloser deine eigene Aktion um so ungefilterter die Reaktion der anderen.
Wenn ich eins über MMo´s gelernt hab dann, dass das was man in den Raum schreit 3fach zurück kommt. Wenn man dich als Poser beschimpft so hast du zumindest über deinen Char geredet/deine Waffe gepostet/von deinem letzten Erfolg erzählt...
whatever. Was ich damit sagen will...du hast zumindest eine Aktion unternommen um eine Reaktion zu erhalten. Je sorgsamer du mit Kommunikation umgehst um so angenehmer ist alles das was du erhälst. 
Aber das lernt man normalerweise schon im Kindergarten.
Wenn man an den Grenzen der eigenen Möglichkeiten angekommen ist, ist es besser mal nen Schritt zurück zu gehen und das ganze aus der Ferne zu betrachten.
Wenn du keine Motivation mehr hast dich mit dem Raidaufbau an sich zu beschäftigen, was ja nach deiner Aussage dein "job" ist, dann würde ich überlegen ob die Gruppe mit der du spielst deinen Bedürfnissen gerecht wird und welche
Lösungsmöglichkeiten dir zu deinem, wie auch immer ausgefallenem, Urteil zur Verfügung stehen.

Fazit: das hat alles nichts mit Content oder Leistung für 13€/monatl. zu tun, sondern resultiert allein aus deinem Umgang mit den vorhandenen Ressourcen.
ich persönlich befürworte den Massenzugang zu gutem Equip und dem gesamten Content. nicht jeder der viel Zeit hat spielt gut und nicht jeder der nur Zeit für einen Raid pro Woche hat spielt schlecht.

Ich weis du sagtest selber, du schweifst ab, aber das sind anscheinend Dinge die dich bewegen und die auch garantiert mit der Grundfragestellung des Threads einhergehen.


----------



## J_0_T (16. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Skelletor, ich sag dir woran du heute nen guten Spieler erkennst:
> Wenn du nen Tank anschaust und du siehst, der trägt nen Feurroten Umhang, dann weisst du, er hat Blutrat down, wenn du siehst der Tank hat als DK goldene Schweinchenschultern und nen Goldenen Ochsenkopf an, dann weisst du er hat Deathwhisper und Schiffevent gemacht, wenn du siehst er läuft mit ner Goldenen Brust rum, dann weisst du Modermiene starb unter seinen Händen. Wenn du einen DK im Krieger-Hero-t10.5-Style siehst, dann weisst du, er ist gut, denn er hat nicht t-standard-10,5 sondern er hat die NonsetEpicDropps der Bosse, die er nur haben kann, wenn er die Bosse gekillt hat und das im 25er Mode. Und mag sein, dass bis Saurfang die Bosse eher einfach sind, aber alles drüber ist schon skill.
> Es gibt schon noch Möglichkeiten sich zu profilieren, man muss nur wissen wie und über das - meiner Meinung nach - Gammel-Leech-T10 geht das nicht.
> Nur mal am Rande *Duck-und-weglauf*



EQ ist nicht das mass der dinge... nur ma so nebenbei. Nicht jeder der diese sachen trägt ist ein guter spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> Fazit: das hat alles nichts mit Content oder Leistung für 13€/monatl. zu tun, sondern resultiert allein aus deinem Umgang mit den vorhandenen Ressourcen.
> ich persönlich befürworte den Massenzugang zu gutem Equip und dem gesamten Content. nicht jeder der viel Zeit hat spielt gut und nicht jeder der nur Zeit für einen Raid pro Woche hat spielt schlecht.



Dann müssen aber Bosse auch dementsprechend gleich schwer für jeden sein, sprich das Niveau der Raids sollte leicht über dem Durchschnitt liegen, damit eben eine Herausforderung da ist, wenn man den Weg der breiten Masse folgt. Denn ansonsten ists nichts weiter als ein in Popo geschiebe und Lasches durch die Inis rennen^^

@Braamsery und Serephit
Ich weiss nicht, was in meinem Kaffee heute war, aber nachdem ich jetzt deinen Post gefühlt 100mal durchgelesen habe, Serephit, habe ich den Vergleich entdeckt *peinlich*


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

klosterbruder schrieb:


> warum, oh großer skêlletôr2000, kommen von dir eigentlich immer threads mit dem selben kanon? muss das sein? ist das wirklich das einzige, dass dich umtreibt, dich beschäftigt? ist dein leben und sei es nur innerhalb von wow so ereignislos, dass du keine anderen themen kennst, dich nichts anderes beschäftigt? musst du schon wieder eine diskussion vom zaun brechen, deren unproduktives ende schon in dem moment feststeht, an dem du den senden-button drückst? musst du schon wieder versuchen, dich mit deinem extrem durchschnittlichen charakter zu profilieren? *schluterzuck* *ab*



hm ich profilier mich nirgendwo... schon garnicht in wow... 
und hier gehts um eine ganz einfach diskussion, kein flamen, kein niedermachen... reine diskussion

wenn du mich frägst ob ich den senden button drücken muss... wieso drückst du dann den link auf den thread hier? und schreibst sogar was sinnloses^^

wie man meine posts wahrnimmt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen... ich spreche nur aus erfahrungen... und erfahrungen habe ich nunmal mit meinem charakter gemacht, da kann ich leider gottes nix dafür^^

aber reden wir nicht von gott, schliesslich bist ja klosterbruder


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Er gehört ja noch nichtmal zu den 5%...
> Er will random durch Instanzen durch als wäre es ein Stammraid. Seine f-Liste reicht dafür scheinbar nicht aus, einen Stammraid hat er augenscheinlich auch nicht; Also wünscht er sich sich die Zeit zurück, als man für 3 Stunden Tränke brauen noch durch die Raids gezogen wurde...
> 
> Jeder einigermaßen vernünftige Mensch kann in WoW einen passenden Raid finden. Vom absoluten Casual bis zum "Pro"-Gamer. Nur für Herrn Skeletdingens sind Gilden und F-Listen eine zumutung. Er möchte, dass ihn ab dem nächsten Patch nurnoch Leute mit gleichwertigem Skill anwhispern können...
> ist doch einfach lächerlich.



du hast wohl nicht alles gelesen oder verstanden^^

gilden- und friendslists sind doch keine zumutung, das hab ich nirgendwo behauptet... und eigentlich den rest der phrase hast du dir irgendwie hininterpretiert...


----------



## Serephit (16. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> @Braamsery und Serephit
> Ich weiss nicht, was in meinem Kaffee heute war, aber nachdem ich jetzt deinen Post gefühlt 100mal durchgelesen habe, Serephit, habe ich den Vergleich entdeckt *peinlich*



Hehe.. natürlich fiktiv. ich versteh aber nicht warum einige Leute hier sagen, man solle aufhören, dass Problem mit dem RL zu vergleichen. Dazu sage ich nur. Blizzard ist REAL! Genauso dessen Produkt: WoW.
Dazu gehören dann sämtliche Rechte und Pflichten für beide Vertragspartner. Und zu den Rechten der Spieler gehört bestimmt nicht, dass diese im Spiel alles sehen können. Im Kino siehst du den Film so, wie die Macher möchten, dass du ihn siehst, ob es dir gefällt oder nicht. Mein Auto fährt 220 KM/H, trotzdem kann ich das nicht überall, wenn die Straße es nicht zulässt. Auch wenn ich dafür bezahlt habe.

Und nochwas, was mich stört: ich spiele Gitarre und es kann einfach nicht wahr sein, dass Jimmy Hendrix besser ist (bzw. war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)als ich... . Ich habe ja auch geübt und bezahlt.... also Gitarre und so....

Aber moment, meine Freundin schaut mir gerade über Schulter und hat alles mitgelesen. Sie sagt: er ist besser als du, weil er mehr Skill hat.... . Na und? Ich habe bezahlt...


----------



## SilentJay (16. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Dann müssen aber Bosse auch dementsprechend gleich schwer für jeden sein, sprich das Niveau der Raids sollte leicht über dem Durchschnitt liegen, damit eben eine Herausforderung da ist, wenn man den Weg der breiten Masse folgt. Denn ansonsten ists nichts weiter als ein in Popo geschiebe und Lasches durch die Inis rennen^^



Dazu kann ich nur mein eigenes Maß der Dinge herann ziehen:
meine alte Sg aus der ich heute noch ab und an Infos abschöpfen kann besteht aus einem bunten Haufen Menschen, vom Langzeit Arbeitslosen über Schüler , Familienvätern/Mütter, Studenten, Standardarbeitnehmer bis zum Schichtarbeiter ist eigentlich alles vorhanden, wobei die Mitzwanziger zwischen Beruf und Studium überwiegen. Icc geht für die beständig vorwärts mit höhen und Tiefen. Erfolgen und Rückschlägen.
alles in allem kann man sagen dass diese SG aus dem gesellschaftlichen Durchsnitt besteht und den Content immer bis zum nächsten gerade so durch hat, dass sich das Equip aller beständig weiter entwickelt und der Raidprogress gerade so groß ist, 
dass sich 80% der beteiligten dort vernünftig einfinden, equipen und mitspielen können.

Also ist mein persönliches Fazit: der Content funzt für den Durchsnittsspieler. Man kann relativ Erfolgreich WoW zocken und sein Leben ausserhalb von WoW Leben.

Was will man denn mehr? man zahlt 13&#8364; im Monat, der Support meist in Form eines GM´s antwortet im Regelfall innerhalb von 12 Stunden, meist sogar innerhalb von 1-2 Stunden. Wenn sich jemand an deinem Acc zuschaffen macht bekommt den 
eigentlich immer zu 95% wiederhergestellt, mal abgesehen vom Patchday sind die Server mehr als Stabil auch wenn es immer mal wieder nen Server gibt der grad so nene Run erlebt das er n bisschen laagt.
Das Game ist im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Vertretern seines Genres nahezu Bugfrei(irgendwas is immer, das kann man bei der Datenmenge nicht verhindern) und wer glaubt WoW hätte ein Bot-Problem, der soll ma Aion,Lineage etc. anwerfen.

Also was den Service für die monatliche Gebühr angeht gehört Blizz zu den Firmen die auch wirklich welchen anbieten, wenn man ins öffentliche Tech/Support-Forum geht findet man zu eigentlich allen Problemen eine Lösung.
WoW läuft unter Win7 hervorragend Problemfrei und zwar relativ fix nach erscheinen von Win7, dass haben andere "Riesen" im Geschäft bis heute nicht vernünftig hinbekommen.

...und genau dafür zahl(te) ich meine 12,99&#8364; pro Monat


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> Mein Auto fährt 220 KM/H, trotzdem kann ich das nicht überall, wenn die Straße es nicht zulässt. Auch wenn ich dafür bezahlt habe.



Also wenn das mal keine unzumutbar bodenlose Frechheit ist. Und wenn das nicht genug wäre machen die auch noch Zebrastreifen über die Strasse, auf der (M)ann locker "zwo-fuchzig" fahren kann!  manmanman ^^ 

Ne SilentJay, ich meinte damit eigtl, sowas wie pdk darf nichtmehr kommen. Das is der Skill-Killer gewesen und pdk ist auch die Geburtsstunde des GS. Warum? Weuil dort jedes Set gleich aussah und man mit GS den Unterschied sah. Leider wurde GS weitergeführt, sodass heute GS eine Riesenrolle spielt. Ich persönlich brauche keinen GS um zu erkennen, dass mein Gegenüber gut Equipped ist, ein erfahrener Raider erkennt die Items an Hand von der Klasse und den Dropps, die is momentan zu holen gibt. Genauso, wie ein PvPler sich über PvP Items auskennt, genauso sollte sich ein PvEler über seine Items auskennen. Somit SIEHT man was der andere an hat. GS nutze ich wirklich nur dann, wenn ich 20 Leute vor mir stehen hab, die ich nicht kenne und einen rausselektieren muss.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> EQ ist nicht das mass der dinge... nur ma so nebenbei. Nicht jeder der diese sachen trägt ist ein guter spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



yo aber die meisten


----------



## SilentJay (16. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Ne SilentJay, ich meinte damit eigtl, sowas wie pdk darf nichtmehr kommen. Das is der Skill-Killer gewesen und pdk ist auch die Geburtsstunde des GS. Warum? Weuil dort jedes Set gleich aussah und man mit GS den Unterschied sah. Leider wurde GS weitergeführt, sodass heute GS eine Riesenrolle spielt. Ich persönlich brauche keinen GS um zu erkennen, dass mein Gegenüber gut Equipped ist, ein erfahrener Raider erkennt die Items an Hand von der Klasse und den Dropps, die is momentan zu holen gibt. Genauso, wie ein PvPler sich über PvP Items auskennt, genauso sollte sich ein PvEler über seine Items auskennen. Somit SIEHT man was der andere an hat. GS nutze ich wirklich nur dann, wenn ich 20 Leute vor mir stehen hab, die ich nicht kenne und einen rausselektieren muss.



ab PDK ist es für mich recht schwer das zu beurteilen, denn mitten in PDK und der Informationswelle zu Cata hab ich WoW aufgegeben, aber was ich sagen kann mir war immer wichtig, dass die Leute ihren Char verstanden haben,
z.b. eine Eleschami der meint Crit statt Haste zu sockeln durfte nochmal Char-Schulbank drücken oder wurde nicht mitgenommen. also ich hab schon eher auf das Zusammenspiel der Werte als auf des "Zusammenspiel" der Equipteile geachtet.
Den Reinen GS haben wir nur benutzt um uns gegenseitig zu necken oder um Leute die einfach deutlich drunter waren zu selektieren, weil was will einer auf Nivau Naxx10er in Ulduar 10erHM.
Ich weis nur seit es DPS-Meter gibt gibt es Penisneid in WoW


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (16. Februar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> naja...spass bei seite ..... wer Ihn sehen will sollte spielen Lernen , Teamwork haben, ausdauer haben und das was wichtig ist...die jenigen die es sehen müssen sollen sich dementsprechend bei RaidGilden bewerben und sich beweisen.
> 
> Was nützt es wenn du bei einer 0815 Raidgilde bist ,die langsam oder gar nicht vorran kommt, oder gar noch NUR EINMAL in der Woche Raidet. Da ist es logisch das man den Content nicht sieht , aber genau das ist es was diese spezis haben wollen und demnach das spiel auf einer art und weise/mehr oder weniger versauen.




Genau, wofür noch nen Reallife, da spiel ich doch lieber 7 mal die Woche um alles zu sehen.


----------



## Xorle (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> @ Silent Jay & Captain Mosh
> 
> der grund ist dass jetzt einfach auch diejenigen die eigentlich garkeinen skill zum raiden haben raiden gehen... und ich sage aus erfahrung dass das nicht wenige sind....
> tatsache ist dass jetzt mit der derzeitigen situation jeder hallodri raiden geht, auch wenn ers eigentlich vom skill her garnicht kann...
> ich meine wie oft gehe ich pdk-id und frage auch noch können alle die encounter?---> klar!.... und letztendlich verbringen wir pro boss 10 minuten mit bosserklärungen und wipes....


Wieso darfst du dann eigentlich raiden? o.O
Skelletchen...Bosserklärungen sind eine feinde Sache, dann verstehen auch Leute wie du (vielleicht), wie ein Boss funktioniert, fördern die Kommunikation im TS, bringen (Hilfe, NEIN!!!) vielleicht sogar etwas Spaß in Spiel...und wenn du doch der Ober-Profi vor dem Herrn bist, wieso hast du als Mitglied einer Top-Gilde es denn nötig Random-Raids zu besuchen? Hmmm...irgendwie passen deine Aussagen alle somal gar nicht überein...



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> wow ist seit je her auf steigendes equipment aufgebaut...
> equip gab es nur entsprechend dem eigenen skill... und genau da ist heute das problem... man braucht einfach keinen skill mehr um equip zu bekommen...


Das ist es immer noch, Knochendings...nur geht es jetzt erheblich schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch letztres stimmt nur bedingt...eine gute Gilde vorrausgesetzt...ach ja und damals, also als du noch in dein Knochhöschen gemacht hast, da konnte man bei 40 Leuten locker 3-5 mitschleifen...


Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich meine wie ist der rummel um gs entstanden? ja ganz einfach weil epic kein epic mehr ist... früher wars t6 equip heut is es 5,6k... nur mit dem unterschied dass früher keiner gejammert hat weil er nicht irgendwo mitgenommen wird weil er kein t6 hat (<- was notwendig war)


Wieder falsch, Onkel Hotte, es jammern nur die Neidhammel wie du, die nicht mehr allein (wobei ich bezweifel das du jemals in Classic oder BC den Endcontent gesehen hast) im Club der LilaLaunebären tanzen dürfen, nicht andersrum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> und ja ich rede viel über gs und equip und casuals und pros und skilled gamers usw.... warum? wow ist darauf aufgebaut, vor allem auf equip und items.... und jeder thread der irgendwas mit der spielmechanik zutun hat wird letztenendes was mit equip zutun haben...
> theoretisch müsste ich man zeitnehmen eine tabelle zu erstellen um mal das equp entsprechend dem aufwand mit bc und vanilla vergleichen... das resultat wäre ein witz!


Sorry, aber der größte Witz hier bist du, aber wenigstens ein einigermaßen amüsanter. Du redest viel, ja, aber inhaltlich sagst du nur: MAMA, ich will nicht mit den Schmuddelkindern spielen!!! 


Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> mir gehts definitiv nicht schlecht in wow^^
> 
> aber ich habs satt zugeflamed zu werden weil ich nen gs für raids anfrage, letzenendes nur weil ich schnell durch will... und dass auf dieser spielweise rumgehackt wird


Dann geb ich dir einen Tipp: Schau mal eine Weile auf dich selbst und frage dich mal warum du spielst und was du von anderen Spielern hälst...na, fällt dir was auf? o.O


Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich kann euch mit sicherheit sagen, nein versprechen... ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt... und im derzeitigen raidcontent denken ich sagmal 70% so wie ich...


Also wenn das der Fall wäre, dann gute Nacht Zukunft...und das nicht nur auf das Spiel bezogen.

Alles andere zum Thema ist schon ausführlich geschrieben worden...wegen so egoistischer Scheuklappenträger ohne einen Funken "Wir"-Gefühl wie der Knochenhaufen hier, schwimmt ein großer Teil der Com den Kanal runter und nimmt trotzdem einen kräftigen Schluck...in diesem Sinne: Kölle Alaaf!


----------



## Latharíl (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> yo aber die meisten



manareggsockel...critsockel...lowenches auf 10er icc gear...*hust*


----------



## Piposus (16. Februar 2010)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch so, dass man als Entwickler seine (im Fall von Blizz meist großartige) Arbeit präsentieren möchte, wenn man monatelang
> an einer Raidinstanz entwickelt, plant, arbeitet, balanced usw. Wenn diese (a la Naxx40) dann weltweit nur gefühlte 15 Gilden
> jemals sehen bzw durchspielen können, war das schon irgendwie ziemlich verschwendete Zeit.
> 
> ...



Das mit Naxx40 ist auch wieder so ein Gerücht. Wir waren noch nie eine sonderlich gute Raidgilde, aber wir tun halt was wir können (Worldrank meist zwischen 1000-2000). Und wir haben in Naxx40 noch zu Classiczeiten alle normalen Wings leergehabt, nur die 2 letzten Bosse fehlten uns. Somit haben also 1000-2000 Gilden Naxx40 "gesehen".


----------



## Tschambalaia (16. Februar 2010)

Ich will ja nix sagen und niemanden verteidigen, aber die letzten Posts haben ja mal garnix mit den Thema zu tun. Wer andere mies hinstellt, der sollte wenigstens so Manns genug sein, seinen eigenen Armorylink zu posten. Ich blick zwar Knochis' Sockel-Mix auch nicht ganz durch, aber wer weiss, vlt hat er sich was dabei gedacht. Und mal ehrlich, er hat zwar echt eine krasse Meinung, aber trotzdem unterhält sein Thread, von daher gibt es doch keinen Grund, ihn persönlich anzugreifen. Wer sich angegriffen fühlt, ist find ich nicht viel besser als Skeltor. Er spricht zwar gegen einen ganze Haufen Spieler, aber er nennt niemanden beim Namen oder lästert über jemanden persönlich.
Nur mal meine Meinugn am Rande.


----------



## Technocrat (16. Februar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Jeder einigermaßen vernünftige Mensch kann in WoW einen passenden Raid finden. Vom absoluten Casual bis zum "Pro"-Gamer. Nur für Herrn Skeletdingens sind Gilden und F-Listen eine zumutung. Er möchte, dass ihn ab dem nächsten Patch nurnoch Leute mit gleichwertigem Skill anwhispern können...
> ist doch einfach lächerlich.



^This.


Du hast es wohl genau getroffen mit dieser Analyse.


----------



## Saibot108 (16. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Man bekommt für 13 Euro ja eigentlich ne menge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sagen wir du gibs für nen Shotter 50euro aus hast ihn in 5 stunden den Singleplayer durch, und nach 20std wird dir der Multiplayer langweilig.
also für ca 25std 50 Euro da kannse schon auf 50-75 Stunden pro montag in Wow abhängen für nen bruchteil des Preises? und bekomms noch Content kostenlos geliefert.
und selbs mit rnd grupps siehse nen großen teil des Content.


----------



## Nexilein (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> du hast wohl nicht alles gelesen oder verstanden^^
> 
> gilden- und friendslists sind doch keine zumutung, das hab ich nirgendwo behauptet... und eigentlich den rest der phrase hast du dir irgendwie hininterpretiert...



Jetzt geht's aber los....

WoW ist ein MMO mit mehreren Millionen Spielern. Davon schafft es ein beträchtlicher Anteil anständig zu raiden; sowohl Leute die besser sind als du, als auch Leute die es weniger drauf haben.
In einem MMO muss man sich nunmal mit anderen auseinandersetzen und Beziehungen knüpfen. Wenn du es bei 11 Millionen Spielern nicht schaffst einen Raid zu finden der deinen Ansprüchen genügt, dann ist das verdammt noch mal sicher nicht ein Problem des Spiels. *
Du* musst deine Mitspieler finden, und *du *hast damit anscheinend Probleme. Warum um alles in der Welt spielst *du* mit Leuten zusammen denen du Bosse erklären musst wenn *du* das doch nicht willst?


----------



## Zwigg (16. Februar 2010)

ein paar € blecht man für die CD / Download + Acc

monatlich Gebühr: einloggen und Spielsupport. Das wichtigeste aber mit den 13 € erkauft man sich Spielvergnügen. Wenn dem nicht so ist, bezahlt man umsonst *g*. Wer rumkotzt spielt das falsche Spiel


PS @ TE
komm mal b2t oder reden wir jetzt nur noch über gearscore


----------



## SilentJay (16. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Ich will ja nix sagen und niemanden verteidigen, aber die letzten Posts haben ja mal garnix mit den Thema zu tun. Wer andere mies hinstellt, der sollte wenigstens so Manns genug sein, seinen eigenen Armorylink zu posten. Ich blick zwar Knochis' Sockel-Mix auch nicht ganz durch, aber wer weiss, vlt hat er sich was dabei gedacht. Und mal ehrlich, er hat zwar echt eine krasse Meinung, aber trotzdem unterhält sein Thread, von daher gibt es doch keinen Grund, ihn persönlich anzugreifen. Wer sich angegriffen fühlt, ist find ich nicht viel besser als Skeltor. Er spricht zwar gegen einen ganze Haufen Spieler, aber er nennt niemanden beim Namen oder lästert über jemanden persönlich.
> Nur mal meine Meinugn am Rande.


/sign
Genau wenigstens den Schein von Nivea und Sachlichkeit beibehalten bitte
und das Thema heißt immer noch wofür zahl ich 13€/m und nich "FlameWars-Luke,ich bin deine Phrase"


----------



## Technocrat (16. Februar 2010)

Zwigg schrieb:


> Wer rumkotzt spielt das falsche Spiel



Exaktomundo! Das ist echt ein Satz, den man den ganzen Whinern, Mimimi-Schreiberlingen und WoW-Bashern unter die Nase reiben müßte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayuran (16. Februar 2010)

der vergleich mit pokemon hinkt meiner meinung nach sehr stark. Bei pokemon hat wirklich jeder die chance alles zu sehen denn das spiel geht nicht ohne einen weiter. WoW wartet nicht dass heißt diejenigen Leute die nicht so viel Zeit haben um mehrmals die Woche zu raiden bleiben zurück und das ist meiner Meinung nach eine klare Benachtteiligung gegenüber den anderen die Keine arbeit und kein rl haben (wie die meisten hier die dem TE zustimmen). Alle zahlen das gleiche Geld und somit sollten alle die !THEORETISCHE CHANCE! haben alles zu sehen, die ist aber hier nicht gegeben, bei offline spielen wie Pokemon jedoch schon.


----------



## Ayuran (16. Februar 2010)

sorry triplepost (scheiß i-net)


----------



## Ayuran (16. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentJay (16. Februar 2010)

Ayuran schrieb:


> der vergleich mit pokemon hinkt meiner meinung nach sehr stark. Bei pokemon hat wirklich jeder die chance alles zu sehen denn das spiel geht nicht ohne einen weiter. WoW wartet nicht dass heißt diejenigen Leute die nicht so viel Zeit haben um mehrmals die Woche zu raiden bleiben zurück und das ist meiner Meinung nach eine klare Benachtteiligung gegenüber den anderen die Keine arbeit und kein rl haben (wie die meisten hier die dem TE zustimmen). Alle zahlen das gleiche Geld und somit sollten alle die !THEORETISCHE CHANCE! haben alles zu sehen, die ist aber hier nicht gegeben, bei offline spielen wie Pokemon jedoch schon.



Findest du nicht wir sollten den armen Seelen ohne geregeltes Leben und in der Falle der allgemeinen Arbeitsmarkt-Ohnmacht eine echte alternative zum kollektiven Suizid geben? *hust*
ich mein wer schon 13&#8364; pro Monat bezahlt statt zu essen darf doch auch ruhig schon Sargeras vermöbeln wärend der Rest noch Arthas die Schuhe auszieht...

Ich finde es schon nen akzeptablen Standpunkt, dass WoW für jeden was bieten sollte vom Hardcore-Gamer bis zum Gelegenheitszocker UND das es sich dabei nicht um den selben Content handeln muss.
Ich mein ansonsten müssten nacher im Umkehrschluss reine Rp-Raids die Möglichkeit haben als erstes den neuen Boss umzuhauen, aber das wollen die ja noch nichma XD

@CharlySteven
...Niveau ist halt keine Handcreme, also lasst uns den Schein von Nivea wahren...


----------



## CharlySteven (16. Februar 2010)

Ayuran schrieb:


> der vergleich mit pokemon hinkt meiner meinung nach sehr stark. Bei pokemon hat wirklich jeder die chance alles zu sehen denn das spiel geht nicht ohne einen weiter. WoW wartet nicht dass heißt diejenigen Leute die nicht so viel Zeit haben um mehrmals die Woche zu raiden bleiben zurück und das ist meiner Meinung nach eine klare Benachtteiligung gegenüber den anderen die Keine arbeit und kein rl haben (wie die meisten hier die dem TE zustimmen). Alle zahlen das gleiche Geld und somit sollten alle die !THEORETISCHE CHANCE! haben alles zu sehen, die ist aber hier nicht gegeben, bei offline spielen wie Pokemon jedoch schon.


mhhhh bei pokemon kommt auch alle paar jahre wieder ein neues spiel raus... dann is das alte ja auch schon von gestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn das halt net so viel gepielt hat is muss halt mit den neuen auch von ganz vorne wieder anfangen...

ach ja unterschied zwischen wow und pokemon. bei wow kannst du auch als highlevel char die alten sachen nochmal machen bei pokemon nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (16. Februar 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> /sign
> Genau wenigstens den Schein von Nivea und Sachlichkeit beibehalten bitte


wie scheint den nivea?  also ich weiß ja nich meine handcrme leuchtet nicht ./


----------



## Apuh (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Btw: Man regt sich ja auch nicht auf wenn man in Pokemon (Oldschool ->Rot/Blau) nicht von Anfang an alle Viecher hat, sondern man muss sie sich erst holen, warum soll das dann bei WoW anders sein? (<- is nur ein Vergleich um in etwa zu erklären wie ich das sehe^^)
> Wie auch immer... legt los...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Der einzigste Unterschied ist, dass man bei Pokemon keine 13 € im Monat bezahlt.


----------



## Shaila (16. Februar 2010)

Der TE hat im Grundsatz recht. Logisch gesehen erkauft man mit den monatlichen gebühren nur den Zutritt zu der Welt. Was man daraus dann macht liegt an der Leistung. In wie fern da jetzt Möglichkeiten bestehen sollten das jeder alles sieht ist wieder eine andere Sache, aber im Grundsatz hat der TE eindeutig recht.


----------



## Idiocracy (16. Februar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was heut los ist



Heute? ... Die Tonart ist doch Standard, nicht nur hier, sondern auch im offiziellen Forum und in einem anderen großen WoW-Forum. Das Verhalten innerhalb des Spiels weitet sich schon seit langem in die Diskussionsbretter aus ...

Normalerweise müssten die Moderatoren hier wesentlich härter vorgehen gegen das ständige "geflame, gehate und gedisse" ... Aber, wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter und wo kein Richter, auch kein Henker ... Die Mods sind hier 'nen Witz mitunter ...


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (16. Februar 2010)

Garnalem schrieb:


> *Die Gebühr beinhaltet den Gesamtcontent - Sofern die entsprechenden Leistungen dafür erbracht werden.* Also erst mal Charakter auf 80 bringen, die notwendige Ausrüstung und Raiderfahrung sammeln und die notwendigen sozialen Fähigkeiten wie Geduld, Motivation und Kritikfähigkeit sowie eine Menge Zeit mitbringen. Ohne entsprechende Leistung kann man halt nicht alles sehen. Nur weil man den Beitrag für den Karateverein zahlt, kriegt man nicht gleich den Schwarzen Gürtel. Mit dem Beitrag zahlt man für das Training, die Leistung muss man selbst bringen.



Das große Problem ist dass ich auch Jemanden kenne der Arzt im Krankenhaus ist und dieses Spiel spielt. Der hat mal nicht eben Zeit für ne Raidgruppe wenn er 12-16 Stunde/tag arbeiten muss. Da freut er sich doch mal eben mit den anderen Casuals mal eben ICC zu gehen, wenn sich auch einer damit auskennt. 

*Klar sollte man Leistung mitbringen, aber gerade die Leute die hart arbeiten in der Woche, brauchen nicht wirklich noch großartigen Raidstress und wollen dennoch alles sehen. Auf diese Leute achtet Blizzard wohl am meisten derzeit. *

Ich finde es gut und schlecht... die Profis haben ja noch die Hardmodes oder die Möglichkeit alles auf Hero zu spielen, also hat jeder was er will.


----------



## Kersyl (16. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> nja weißte..manche gehn zur schule, manche machen sowas...
> 
> btt *falls ÜBERHAUPT vorhanden*
> 13 euor gebühren=> erlaubnis das spiel zu nutzen, nicht sofort den content zu sehen, d.h. indem ich 13 euro monatlich an die blauen abdrück, darf ich das spiel nutzen/die server belasten/whatever und habe das recht mir eine pixelgestalt zu erstellen und diese durch die virutelle welt zu jagen. mehr nicht.


Ganz genauso ist es und nicht anders.
Ich bekomm Tetris auch nich auf lvl 99 durch, wenn ich das Spiel nicht beherrsche/mir zeit nehmen. -.-


----------



## Latharíl (16. Februar 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Ganz genauso ist es und nicht anders.
> Ich bekomm Tetris auch nich auf lvl 99 durch, wenn ich das Spiel nicht beherrsche/mir zeit nehmen. -.-



obwohl das echt mal was hätte...


----------



## Haramann (16. Februar 2010)

Also: Für 13 Euro erhält man das Recht, sich in einen WoW Server einzuloggen und 50 Chars zu erstellen.
Was man dort anstellt, ist seine Sache, es muss nur innerhalb der Regeln stattfinden.
Mehr nicht.
Wie in einem Fitnesscenter:
Man zahlt einen bestimmten Monatsbetrag, damit man die Geräte nutzen darf, ob und wie man das anstellt ist seine Sache.


----------



## Regash (16. Februar 2010)

Ich zahle die 13 Euro jeden Monat für das Recht, die Server zu nutzen, die Blizzard mir zur Verfügung stellt.
Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.

Was ihr alle dabei aber vergesst:
Nicht die Spieler haben ihr Recht auf Endcontent bei Blizzard eingefordert sondern Blizzard hat entschieden, dass sie keine Lust mehr haben, Content zu entwickeln, den dann am Ende nur 5% aller Spieler sehen.
Das Spiel, die Server und die Welt, das alles gehört Blizzard. Sie können damit tun und lassen, was sie wollen. Und wenn sie der Meinung sind, dass sie ihr Spiel einfacher gestalten möchten, um so mehr Leuten den Endcontent zugänglich zu machen, so müsst ihr damit leben oder euch ein anderes Spiel suchen, wo ihr wieder auf Noobs heruntersehen könnt, weil sie kein T95 tragen oder dies und jenes noch nicht geraidet haben.

Ich persönlich bin damit, wie das Spiel derzeit aussieht, sehr zufrieden. Ich kann tatsächlich auch als Casual mal bei Arthas an die Tür klopfen, habe Naxx clear und hüpfe durch Ulduar. Vielleicht ist das Marken-Item-System nicht wirklich glücklich gewählt, aber ich nutze eben auch das, um mir das Spiel einfacher zu gestalten.

WoW ist ein Spiel. Spiele sind dazu da, einem die Zeit zu vertreiben und Spaß zu machen, nicht, um persönliche Glanzleistungen zu erringen, die keinerlei sittlichen Nährwert haben. Nur weil ich 40 bin, arbeiten muss statt ein paar Stunden Schule abzusitzen und ich selbst und nicht mein Papa das Geld für die Miete und das Essen auftreiben muss, soll ich also nicht Naxx raiden dürfen?

Blizzard und ich sind da zum Glück anderer Meinung...


----------



## Sugarwarlock (16. Februar 2010)

mit dem 13 euro kaufst du dir das recht einen monat lang auf die europäischen, us, ozeanischen (heißt das so?^^ australie, neuseeland usw...) oder asiatischen server zu connecten und bis zu 50 chars bzw 10 pro realm zu erstellen. abhängig davon ist natürlich die spielversion (eu, us, usw...) und die wartungsarbeiten sind ausgenommen. was du dann mit dem char machst ist egal außerdem hast du als einzelperson kein recht auf neue spielinhalte. wenn du sagt, dass du für den content bezahlt, wären die nicht raider und pvp ler von den kosten befreit. immerhin gibt es berufe und hero inis schon was länger und wenn die leute jetzt sagen, dass das content ist, dann wären wir wieder beim reinen connecten auf den server. alles was dann kommt ist content und wäre, wenn man der meinung ist, dass man für content bezahlt, auch zu bezahlten. wer sagt, dass man immer für neuen content bezahlen muss sagt auch, dass die reinen berufe skiller und gold farmer von den kosten befreit werden sollen.

da es in wow genug content gibt ( wenn man mal was anderes gespielt hat weiß wovon ich rede. für die leute die schon immer wow gespielt haben möchte ich das mal kurz vergleichen: hdro: doofes pvp, war: doofes craftingsystem, doofes pve, gw: doofes pve (gibts da eigendlich berufe?)). blizzard versucht alle spieler gleichzeitig zu versorgen mit aktuellen content. meiner meinung nach sind die 13 euro gerechtfertigt. auch wenn ich sofort umsteigen würde, wenn es eine alternative zu der vielfallt von wow geben würde und mir eigendlich zu anspruchslos geworden ist, ist es trotzdem ein gutes mmo und seinen preis wert. egal für was ich bezahle.

/flame on

*@Ayuran*
wenn ich also 4 mal die woche abends 3 stunden raiden gehe bevor ich ins bett gehe hab ich also kein rl?


----------



## Braamséry (16. Februar 2010)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> mit dem 13 euro kaufst du dir das recht einen monat lang auf die europäischen, us, ozeanischen (heißt das so?^^ australie, neuseeland usw...) oder asiatischen server zu connecten und bis zu 50 chars bzw 10 pro realm zu erstellen. abhängig davon ist natürlich die spielversion (eu, us, usw...) und die wartungsarbeiten sind ausgenommen.



Da darf man keinen Fehler machen.

Man bezahlt nämlich die Technik, sprich die Server und alles drum rum, den Supoort, sprich die GMs und z.B. die Teams, die die Wartungsarbeiten durchführen und das Recht einen Char erstellen zu dürfen.


----------



## KilJael (16. Februar 2010)

Man bemerkte das die Leute immer sagen "Ich Zahl 13€ ich habe viele Rechte", wenn man dann aber bedenkt das man nichma 0,50€ pro Tag zahlt sollte man sich an die Nase packen, den für 50 Cent am Tag bekomm ich maximal nen Kaffee am Automaten auf Arbeit oder ne Packung Toast.


----------



## Orgoron (16. Februar 2010)

Hab zugegeben nicht alles gelesen weil ich wusste das wird ein Endlostread...

Welcher Casual hat Malygos 25 gemacht als der noch aktuell war ?

Welcher Casual hat Satarion 3 D gemacht als das aktuell war ?

Welcher Casual ist in Ulduar über die Vorkammer hinausgekommen ?

Wieviel Erfolge blitzen aktuell noch auf wenn man mal Saurfang jr. legt ? (Obwohl der Contend PR technisch schon clear ist)

Wenn all die Leute ihren Acc kündigen würden hätte WoW noch 500 000 Abonenten.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (16. Februar 2010)

Die Frage welches Recht man für seine Gebühr hat ist eigentlich belanglos, da man immer das Recht hat keine Gebühr mehr zu zahlen, wenn man seiner Meinung nach nicht genug dafür geboten bekommt. Wenn die Gebühr also damit begründet wird, dass man die Server warten muss und neuen Content entwickelt, die Server aber nicht laufen und der Content ausschließlich für eine Spielergruppe entwickelt wird, zu der man nicht gehört, dann ist es dem Kunden egal, was im Kleingedruckten steht (Dass der Großteil der Gebühr in Wahrheit als Unternehmensgewinn eingestrichen wird ist ein anderes Thema).

Davon abgesehen sollte es eigentlich jedem klar sein, dass man bezahlt, um ein Spiel zu _spielen_ und nicht, um ein Spiel zu "gewinnen" so fern man im Kontext von WoW davon sprechen kann. Das war für die erste Spielergeneration, hauptsächlich "Gamer" auch völlig selbstverständlich, die heutigen, ich sage mal szenefremden Kunden, also diejenigen, die generell keine Lust auf Spiele in irgendeiner Form und Größe haben, aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen trotzdem meinen, in WoW rumhängen zu müssen, die sehen das wohl etwas anders.

Dummerweise sind die halt Blizzards liebste Kundschaft: leicht zufriedenzustellen und nicht so schnell fertig mit allem - klar dass auf die gesetzt wird.


----------



## Shaila (16. Februar 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Die Frage welches Recht man für seine Gebühr hat ist eigentlich belanglos, da man immer das Recht hat keine Gebühr mehr zu zahlen, wenn man seiner Meinung nach nicht genug dafür geboten bekommt. Wenn die Gebühr also damit begründet wird, dass man die Server warten muss und neuen Content entwickelt die Server aber nicht laufen und der Content ausschließlich für eine Spielergruppe entwickelt wird, zu der man nicht gehört, dann ist es dem Kunden egal was im Kleingedruckten steht (Dass der Großteil der Gebühr in Wahrheit als Unternehmensgewinn eingestrichen wird ist ein anderes Thema).
> 
> Davon abgesehen sollte es eigentlich jedem klar sein, dass man bezahlt, um ein Spiel zu spielen und nicht, um ein Spiel zu "gewinnen" so fern man im Kontext von WoW davon sprechen kann. Das war für die erste Spielergeneration, hauptsächlich "Gamer" auch völlig selbstverständlich, die heutigen, ich sage mal szenefremden Kunden, also diejenigen, die generell keine Lust auf Spiele in irgendeiner Form und Größe haben aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen trotzdem meinen in WoW rumhängen zu müssen die sehen das wohl etwas anders.
> 
> Dummerweise sind die halt Blizzards liebste Kundschaft: leicht zufriedenzustellen und nicht so schnell fertig mit allem, klar dass auf die gesetzt wird.



Danke für diesen kommentar bevor ich schlafen gehe. Die neue Generation ist in der Tat so, man kommt sich immer mehr vor wie in einem gratis MMO wie z.B. Metin2 (Eiskalter Schauer über den Rücken lauf). Alles sehen, alles haben, total imba sein, das beste Gear, schnellste Mount, jeden Erfolg. Alles muss man doch haben, jeder sollte alles haben denn alle zahlen ja 13 Euro. Schafft die Leistung ab, komisch an welches System erinnert mich das hier blos, wenn ich da blos drauf kommen würde...

Und mal anderst gesehen: Sehen tut den Content früher oder später eh jeder, irgendwann. Okay, das ist natürlich nicht die Ideallösung. ich sage ja immer wieder es muss ein Mittelwert gefunden werden. Nicht so zeitaufwendig wie Classic, nicht so einfach wie in WOTLK, irgendwas dazwischen. Dann wären zwar auch nicht alle zufrieden, denn es sind nie alle zufrieden. Aber ich denke es wären mehr zufrieden als jetzt. Schon alleine weil die Streiterein udn Anfeindungen aufhören würden.


Man kann das wirklich gespalten sehen, deswegen sage ich Mittelwert finden. Das ist meiner Meinung das einzig Richtige. Streiterein können immer nur mit Kompromissen beendet werden. Esseidenn man löscht eine Spielergruppe aus.


----------



## Visssion (16. Februar 2010)

Also das halte ich für ein gerücht, das man mit einem raidtag in der woche den content nicht clearen kann. Für was wurde denn eingeführt, das man die ID verlängern kann?

Auserdem damals als Ulduar rauskam hab ich mit meiner Raidgilde auch mit nur EINEM raidtag die ini gecleart.. also soviel dazu

Übrigens hast du die Theoretische chance alles zu sehen und musst nicht arbeitslos sein oO Und wenn du hier behauptest alle die dem TE zustimmen seien Arbeitslos ect. find ich das einfach nur ne bodenlose frechheit mehr net.

PS: Blizzard suckt mal gar nich undso wenn dir das spiel nich taugt dann poste hier gefälligst nicht!!!


----------



## D4NTE (16. Februar 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Man darf spielen für die 13€ ... Und das Spiel beginnt nunmal mit einem lvl1-Char ... Wem´s nich passt, der muss halt was anderes daddeln ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schonmal ein rpg gesehen der nicht auf lvl 1 beginnt? gibt genug andere spiele die meiner meinung besser sind und nicht monatlich 13€ kosten, egal ob singleplayer oder mmorpg.
blizzard suckt einfach nur.


----------



## Selidia (16. Februar 2010)

Was für eine sinnvolle Umfrage..

Man bezahlt die 13€ um den Content zu sehen, und nicht seinen nackten lvl 1 Char... wer was anderes behauptet ist ein Vollid......

Allerdings sollte dieser Content allen was bringen..

1. Für die Hardcore PG Gamers, die viel "Arbeit" in dieses "Spiel", sorry, ich meine in ihrem IRL stecken, um "Ehre" und "Ruhm" abzusahnen.. /flame off
2. Für Normalis
3. Für weniger süchtige Spieler

zu 1.: Hardmodes
zu 2.: 25er
zu 3.: 10er 

Blizzard macht seinen Job gut, wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jeder sieht was vom Endcontent, und die PGs können mit ihren Hardmodes prahlen und in Dala rumposen, weil sie ja so viel Arbeit in ein Spiel gesteckt haben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (16. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Danke für diesen kommentar bevor ich schlafen gehe. Die neue Generation ist in der Tat so, man kommt sich immer mehr vor wie in einem gratis MMO wie z.B. Metin2 (Eiskalter Schauer über den Rücken lauf). Alles sehen, alles haben, total imba sein, das beste Gear, schnellste Mount, jeden Erfolg. Alles muss man doch haben, jeder sollte alles haben denn alle zahlen ja 13 Euro. Schafft die Leistung ab, komisch an welches System erinnert mich das hier blos, wenn ich da blos drauf kommen würde...



Und genau das verstehe ich nicht: Wer will für 13&#8364; alles, sofort und ohne Aufwand?

In diesem Thread hat das niemand ernsthaft gefordert. In anderen Threads und anderen Foren liest man derartiges auch so gut wie nie, und auch ingame bekommt man davon nichts mit....

Aber alle sind sich einig, dass diese Leute ganz ganz schlimm sind und das Spiel zerstören.


----------



## Ex4rKun (16. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> meine persönliche meinung ist dass man sich für 13&#8364; nur das Recht erkauft sich einen nackten Char auf einem von Blizzard unterstützten Server erstellen zu dürfen, mehr nicht....



Mehr bleibt nicht zu sagen.
Aber nackt musste ja nicht rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



>>>>> Nur traurig, dass Hark mit LEuten wir Dir rumeiern muss ....


----------



## Männchen (16. Februar 2010)

Loony555 schrieb:


> Klar hat man für die 13 € "nur" das Recht, sich einen Charakter zu erstellen und damit zu spielen.



Das sehe ich komplett anders. Das Recht, sich einen Charakter zu erstellen erwirbt man mit dem Kauf der Grundversion bzw. mit jeder Erweiterung. 
Wieso sollte jemand der den selben Betrag im Monat zahlt, nicht in den Genuß des gesamten Contents kommen dürfen?
Und was bitteschön, verliert ein Progamer, wenn ein Casual eine ähnliche Ausstattung bekommen kann?
Glaube die Frage würde auch ein Psychotherapeut einem Progamer auf der Couch stellen ... 

Aber das ist wohl die neue Generation ... die Generation M(issgunst)


----------



## Ex4rKun (17. Februar 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Das sehe ich komplett anders. Das Recht, sich einen Charakter zu erstellen erwirbt man mit dem Kauf der Grundversion bzw. mit jeder Erweiterung.
> Wieso sollte jemand der den selben Betrag im Monat zahlt, nicht in den Genuß des gesamten Contents kommen dürfen?
> Und was bitteschön, verliert ein Progamer, wenn ein Casual eine ähnliche Ausstattung bekommen kann?
> Glaube die Frage würde auch ein Psychotherapeut einem Progamer auf der Couch stellen ...
> Aber das ist wohl die neue Generation ... die Generation M(issgunst)



Wieso Missgunst?
Aber wieso soll jeder mit Highend Epics rumrennen?

Lila gehört sich verdient. Sprich: Skill, Aktivität
Man kann auch so seinen Spaß im Spiel haben, auch ohne 4 Tage die Woche zu raiden.

Blizzard stellt eine Welt zur Verfügung. Wo Du Dich rumtummelst für DEine 13 Euro bleibt Dir überlassen


----------



## Tschambalaia (17. Februar 2010)

Männchen, stell dir vor, du erklimmst einen Berg, im Schweiße deines Angesichts, deine Hände bluten und deine Füße spürst du schon nichtmehr vor lauter Blasen. Noch 2m bis zum Gipfel, den du als erster erklommen hast....doch halt....was erblickst du......ein schmächtiger Chinese steht neben seinem Helikopter und pflanzt die Chinesische Fahne und läßt sich als Erstbesteiger feiern. Gut, is vlt ein bißerl weit hergeholt das Beispiel, aber ich glaube so in etwa fühlen sich die welche nichts gönnen^^ Und sieh doch hin, die meisten haben ihr t10 Zeugs, haben TOP IMBA ROXXOR 111111³² Equipment...und haben weder Professor, noch Blutkönigin...geschweige denn Traumwandler down. Da sieht man schön, Skill>t10.
Allerdings eins muss ich schon erwidern: Denk doch mal ein bißerl logisch nach. Jemand der 13&#8364; im Monat zahlt, der darf doch alles sehen, nur muss er halt die Inis bestreiten. Oder wie is das von dir gemeint, willst du direkt jedes nötige Item haben, Godmode+Giveallweapons-Cheat und ab in die Ini, oder wie?


----------



## Ex4rKun (17. Februar 2010)

Danke Tschamba ...

das mit dem Godmode wollte ich auch schon schreiben


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Februar 2010)

Ex4rKun schrieb:


> Wieso Missgunst?
> Aber wieso soll jeder mit Highend Epics rumrennen?
> 
> Lila gehört sich verdient. Sprich: Skill, Aktivität
> ...



Was ihr scheinbar ums Verrecken nicht kapiert, ist folgendes:
Blizzard war der Meinung, dass die Raids von einem zu kleinen Teil der Spielerschaft genutzt werden. Daher haben sie die Zugänglichkeit der Raids verbessert, in dem diese leichter wurden (für die Harten gibt es die Hardmodes) und man schneller an das nötige Equipment kommt, um in den Raids zu bestehen. 
Dass sie damit irgendwelchen Freaks, die einem die Butter auf dem Brot nicht gönnen, auf die Füße treten, hätte wohl niemand erwarten können.
Wie ich hier schon einmal schrieb, erwirbt man mit den 13€ weder das Recht alles für lau zu sehen und zu bekommen, noch erwirbt man das Recht für eine kleine "Elite" exklusive Inhalten zu bekommen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (17. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Da darf man keinen Fehler machen.
> 
> Man bezahlt nämlich die Technik, sprich die Server und alles drum rum, den Supoort, sprich die GMs und z.B. die Teams, die die Wartungsarbeiten durchführen und das Recht einen Char erstellen zu dürfen.



Da muss ich dir ausnahmsweise widersprechen. Die GMs werden aus einer anderen Kasse bezahlt - nicht von den Abo-Einnahmen.


----------



## Idiocracy (17. Februar 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Die GMs werden aus einer anderen Kasse bezahlt - nicht von den Abo-Einnahmen.



Wovon dann? Quelle?


----------



## Braamséry (17. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Was ihr scheinbar ums Verrecken nicht kapiert, ist folgendes:
> Blizzard war der Meinung, dass die Raids von einem zu kleinen Teil der Spielerschaft genutzt werden. Daher haben sie die Zugänglichkeit der Raids verbessert, in dem diese leichter wurden (für die Harten gibt es die Hardmodes) und man schneller an das nötige Equipment kommt, um in den Raids zu bestehen.
> Dass sie damit irgendwelchen Freaks, die einem die Butter auf dem Brot nicht gönnen, auf die Füße treten, hätte wohl niemand erwarten können.
> Wie ich hier schon einmal schrieb, erwirbt man mit den 13€ weder das Recht alles für lau zu sehen und zu bekommen, noch erwirbt man das Recht für eine kleine "Elite" exklusive Inhalten zu bekommen.



Ok. Ich formuliere mal eine Frage:
Hast du, wenn du die 13€ bezahlst, ein Recht auf einen 80er?
Nein. Den musst du dir erspielen. 
Schon alleine, weil man kein Recht auf einen 80er hat fällt das Raiden darunter. Weil das Raiden der Wotlk Raids erst mit 80 möglich ist.
Wenn du also kein Recht auf einen 80er hast, wie bitte dann auf den Content, der für 80er entwickelt wurde, bzw auf allen Content im Game?



Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir ausnahmsweise widersprechen. Die GMs werden aus einer anderen Kasse bezahlt - nicht von den Abo-Einnahmen.



Ok, ich hab die GMs jez zu supportern gezählt. Wenn du recht behältst soll es so sein, aber der Rest wird so stimmen^^


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ok. Ich formuliere mal eine Frage:
> Hast du, wenn du die 13€ bezahlst, ein Recht auf einen 80er?
> Nein. Den musst du dir erspielen.
> Schon alleine, weil man kein Recht auf einen 80er hat fällt das Raiden darunter. Weil das Raiden der Wotlk Raids erst mit 80 möglich ist.
> Wenn du also kein Recht auf einen 80er hast, wie bitte dann auf den Content, der für 80er entwickelt wurde, bzw auf allen Content im Game?



Und was hat das mit meinem Beitrag zu tun? Möchtest du eventuell noch mal lesen, was ich geschrieben habe?


----------



## Tidra-on (17. Februar 2010)

Es ist schon witzig...
Skels Meinung mag kontrovers sein, wie immer wenn es um die Verienfachung in Wow geht, aber eben jene die den "angeblichen" Pros sonst Überheblichkeit und Arroganz vorwerfen, sind diejenigen die eben damit hier am meisten um sich werfen. Aber das nur am Rande...
Zum Thema:
Ich habs schon in nem anderen Thread gesagt, vielmehr gefragt und frage es hier nochmal. In jedem anderen Offline/onlinespiel...ja selbst im realen Leben muss man um Erfolge zu erreichen etwas investieren. Zeit, Kraft, Geld...>Warum?...und darauf habe ich immer noch keine schlüssige Antwort erhalten muss das ausgerechnet in Wow anders sein? Und beschränkt euch dabei bitte nicht auf den Endcontent. Es geht ums gesamte Game. Wer alles sehen will muss auch was für tun...Ende punkt um. 
Die 13 Euro sind eben hier angeführt worden, weil eben genau diese riesen Summe das 2. häufigste Argument ist. Von der "Gegenseite" wohlgemerkt. 
Es bleibt dabei. Die Mentalität Nichts tun-wenig Aufwand-viel haben setzt sich leiderweise durch. 
Ich werd gleich mal bei Ascaron und Co nachfragen, ob die ihre Offline Gamnes nicht endlich so auslegen können das ich schon in 2 statt 30 stunden durch bin. Pro Lev Boss möchte ich dann auch marken, damit ich mir Equip und Waffen kaufen kann die dem nächsten Levelboss überlegen sind. Ach nee wartet...sowas gibts ja nur in Wow...Und wo wir dabei sind...umgerechnet möchte ich dann für 30 Stunden Offline Games auch nur 2 Euro zahlen...


----------



## Moktheshock (17. Februar 2010)

dieses 13 euro gelaber geht mir langsam auf die nüsse.

Hey ich flame nun auch mal das Fitness studio meines Vertrauens, "ey ich zahl da 20 euro im monat darf aber net in den Frauen bereich weil ich ein Mann bin, aber Frauen dürfen im Normalen bereich Trainiren" mimimi.... (ok was ich damit sagen will verstehen gut 51% eh net)

Es ist doch so ihr zahlt es Freiwillig und wir bekommen jeden Mittwoch unsre Server gewartet und haben auch alle 3 Monate etwa einen Content-Patch! Natürlich könnten wir auch sagen "Hey wir machen es so wir zahlen nixx mehr und dafür kommt ein item Shop wo wir gegen HARTES GELD unsre Items bbekommen" es würde nichts ändern.

Das Tetris Beispiel was hier im Thread gefallen ist war das beste beispiel, wir Rufen oder Mailen die Firmen auch nicht an weil wir in Lvl xy bei Game XXX hängen und nicht weiter kommen.

Jedem steht frei soviel zeit und leben in das Game zu stecken wie er will die ausgangslage ist gleich....





(sorry für die miese rechtschreibung bin aber seit gut 50 stunden schlaflos)


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Februar 2010)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Ich habs schon in nem anderen Thread gesagt, vielmehr gefragt und frage es hier nochmal. In jedem anderen Offline/onlinespiel...ja selbst im realen Leben muss man um Erfolge zu erreichen etwas investieren. Zeit, Kraft, Geld...>...



Tja, auch in WoW muss man Zeit und Geld (für den Account) investieren, wenn man was erreichen möchte. Die Frage, die sich stellt, ist nun, wieviel Zeit muss man investieren. Blizzard hat wohl entschieden, dass es damals zu viel war. Wenn es dir nicht passt, bleibt dir nur die Entscheidung, auszusteigen, auf Cata hoffen oder es hinzunehmen. 

Die Geschichte mit dem Offline-Spielen ist ja die, man investiert Zeit und bekommt dafür Spass. Kein Spass, dann lass ich es halt bleiben, kauf mir kein Addon oder 2.Teil.
Bei Abospielen ist es ähnlich, man tauscht Zeit und Geld gegen Spass, eigentlich trifft das auf jedes Hobby zu. Kein Spass mehr, verwende ich meine Zeit anderweitig. 
Im "Reallife" bzw Beruf investiere ich Zeit und bekomme dafür Geld. Bekomme ich kein Geld mehr, investiere ich keine Zeit mehr. 

Unterschied gemerkt?


----------



## Jiwari (17. Februar 2010)

Die Frage lässt sich ganz einfach beantworten,
der Wow Rechnungssupport-FAQ sagt dazu folgendes:

[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]
*Warum muss ich eine monatliche Gebühr bezahlen?*


World of Warcraft stellt eine einzigartige Erweiterung der relativ neuen aber nicht minder beliebten Welt der Massive Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Games (MMORPGs) dar. Im Gegensatz zu herkömmlichen PC-Spielen, ist World of Warcraft für eine ständige Weiterentwicklung ausgelegt und es werden regelmäßig neue, aufregende Inhalte veröffentlicht werden.


Zusätzlich zum Vorteil der regelmäßigen, weitreichenden Erweiterungen des Inhalts durch unser ständig im Einsatz befindlichen Entwicklerteams, verfügt World of Warcraft über eine eigenständige Serverinfrastruktur und betriebsinterne Supportmitarbeiter. Das gesamte Spiel findet online, in einer durchgehend verfügbaren, sich ständig ändernden Spielwelt statt, die jederzeit hunderttausende Spieler beherbergen kann. Daher benötigt diese bessere Unterstützung, anspruchsvollere Wartung und mehr Netzwerkbandbreite als unsere anderen Spiele.


Den Herausforderungen ein Spiel von dieser Größe zu betreiben zum Trotz, sind wir davon überzeugt, dass World of Warcraft Blizzards eigene Ansprüche an die Qualität und die Erwartungen der Spieler erfüllt. Wir sind in der Tat sehr stolz verkünden zu können, dass World of Warcraft ein bisher nie dagewesener Erfolg ist, der der Beliebtheit bei den Spielern in nichts nachsteht: Das Spiel hat erst kürzlich zahlreiche Auszeichnungen in den Kategorien &#8222;Bestes seines Genres" (RPG/MMORPG) und &#8222;Beste Plattform" (PC/MAC) sowie &#8222;Gesamtsieger" bei allen Spielen für alle Plattformen, darunter auch die diesjährigen Top-Konsolenspiele - eine seltene Ehre, insbesondere für ein abonnementgestütztes Computerspiel.


Zur Aufrechterhaltung des hochwertigen Services von World of Warcraft ist eine monatliche Gebühr erforderlich, aber um einmal einen Vergleich zu bieten, die Kosten für all das liegen deutlich unter dem Preis für ein paar Kinokarten. Und wo Ihnen zwei Kinokarten möglicherweise bis zu 6 Stunden Unterhaltung verschaffen, steht World of Warcraft 24 Stunden pro Tag, sieben Tage die Woche zu Ihrer Verfügung!

*Artikel-ID: *20383 Quelle:http://eu.blizzard.c...categoryId=2246[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"] Ergo: Wir zahlen für ALLES was das Spiel uns zu bieten im Stande ist.[/font]


----------



## Tidra-on (17. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Tja, auch in WoW muss man Zeit und Geld (für den Account) investieren, wenn man was erreichen möchte. Die Frage, die sich stellt, ist nun, wieviel Zeit muss man investieren. Blizzard hat wohl entschieden, dass es damals zu viel war. Wenn es dir nicht passt, bleibt dir nur die Entscheidung, auszusteigen, auf Cata hoffen oder es hinzunehmen.
> 
> Die Geschichte mit dem Offline-Spielen ist ja die, man investiert Zeit und bekommt dafür Spass. Kein Spass, dann lass ich es halt bleiben, kauf mir kein Addon oder 2.Teil.
> Bei Abospielen ist es ähnlich, man tauscht Zeit und Geld gegen Spass, eigentlich trifft das auf jedes Hobby zu. Kein Spass mehr, verwende ich meine Zeit anderweitig.
> ...



Und wieder die alte Leier...passts dir nicht...steig aus...wehe du fängst an zu diskutieren...dann bist du ein "Whiner" etc....NImms hin ...noch so ein toller Ratschlag. Mal ehrlich was wollt ihr eigentlich in Foren wenn euch diskutieren und andere Meinungen so widerwärtig sind, das gleich solche Sprüche kommen. Wieso muss ich etwas hinnehmen wie es ist? 
Du hast an Wow keinen Spass? Hmm flasches Game für dich eventuell? 
Das mit dem Reallife sehe ich etwas anders. 
Nimm ein Büro, alle investieren dieselbe Arbeitskraft, kriegen dementsprechend auch dieselbe Leistung. Allerdings einige wenige geben sich eben nicht mit 1k Real Gold zufrieden. Die stecken halt während andere ihre Fam etc pflegen (was ich damit nicht herabsetzen will) ihre Geduld und Ausdauer in die Arbeit um da weiter zu kommen. 
Diese Wow Mentalität, das jeder alles gleich und sofort haben muss. Ich frag mich ernsthaft wo da der Sinn drin liegen soll. 
Am besten, Quests generell abschaffen...Leveln sowieso...kostet ja alles Zeit...mit Spielkauf ist der 80er garantiert...Arthas gibts gelegt als Sammelfigur im Collectionpack obendrauf.
Mal im Ernst, was macht an 15 minuten Rush Inis Spass...Encounter liegen egal welches Lev ab 70 innerhalb von 2 Minuten...Mobs sind schon fast ausgestorben...Man steht quasi schon beim betreten der Ini vorm ersten Boss. 
Anspruchsvolle Questreihen sind faktiscvh kaum noch vorhanden...Pres etc...gar nicht mehr existent...Ruf könnte man in NE komplett abschaffen...bis auf ein zwei Fraktionen, kriegt man die quasi in die "Wiege" gelegt. 
Was bleibt ist das sich alles auf den Endcontent stützt in seinen Argumenten. Das dabei ein Spiel mit 4 riesigen KOntinenten, mit tausenden von Quests etc. mehr und mehr so verflacht, das es selbst bei Super Mario auf dem Gameboy schwieriger ist Level 20 zu erreichen als bei Wow 80 zu werden, geht an den meisten vorbei.
Hydraxianerquests um MC <<< abgeschafft, viel zu langwierig und schwer für "Casuals" die Runen zu löschen.
Hexer Quest/Reitmount <<< abgeschafft, war ja auch viel zu schwer
Pre Quest Drakki <<<abgeschafft, Gott drei Bosse legen um nen Zugang für die ober Spitze/Drakki/PSH zu bekommen war viel zu aufwendig
usw. 
Ich will gar nicht erst mit Reiten ab 20 anfangen etc.
Ich spiel Wow immer noch gern. Aber diese Versimplizifierung kann nicht des Rätsels Lösung sein und sollte es auch nicht.
Insofern geb ich dir recht und hoffe das mit Cat wieder ein Stückchen Normalität einkehrt. Erleichterungen können durchaus sinnvoll sein, wenn sie in Maßen kommen. Nicht jedoch wie in Woltk in Massen.
Gearscore und Penismeter sind da nur die Spitze der Auswirkungen den solch ein Verlauf nimmt.


----------



## Hotgoblin (17. Februar 2010)

Finde ich genauso wie der TE.


Ich kauf mir ja auch kein Spiel und wenn ichs nicht schaffe weils zu schwer ist etc das Geld zurückverlagen...


Man muss schon was tun dafür ich vergleichs mal mit den verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden bei Games allgemein (vorallem bei Shootern gibts das oft).


----------



## TrollJumper (17. Februar 2010)

Mit den 13€ hat man das Recht einen Charackter auf den WoW Servern zu erstellen und hat somit die Möglichkeit den gesamten Spielcontent zu sehen nicht das Recht den Spielcontent zu sehen.

Wie schon so schön gesagt wurde bekommt man ja kein Geld zurück wenn ein Spiel zu einfach/schwer ist.
Spiele ohne monatliche Gebühren sind zwar von Inhalt her "ähnlich" WoW (ich beziehe mich jetzt mal speziell auf Runes of Magic) aber der großteil solcher Spiele finanziert sich ja über einen Itemshop, wo man sein Geld lassen kann und Vorteile gegen andere Spieler hat, bei einem Rollenspiel mag das im PvE content nicht so tragisch sein, bei einem Shooter oder im PvP dagegen ists einfach nur ärgerlich, das sehe ich immerwieder bei Online spielen (ich beziehe mich auf fast jeden F2P titel) wie Battlefield Heroes oder S4League, man hat fast keine Chance gegen Leute die ihr Geld im Itemshop lassen.

Von daher hat man bei Abonnementpflichtigen Titeln wie WoW immer einen Pluspunkt : Alle sind Gleich jeder kann alles erreichen.

Das waren meine 2Pfennig


----------



## Freelancer (17. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Schwierig...
> Ich sage: Ja, jeder darf die Möglichkeit haben, alles zu sehen, abhängig von der investierten Zeit und dem eigenen Spielvermögen.



Hat doch jeder die Möglichkeit nur dafür muss man halt was tun also alles fast in Ordnung so wie es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die 13 euro sind halt für die ganze Technik und Angestellten die sich darum kümmern

Und wer kein Spielvermögen hat und keine Zeit investiert kommt halt nicht weit, so ist das eigentlich bei jedem Spiel was man sich kauft und mal ganz ehrlich wie lange hat man spaß an einem offline Spiel maximal 1 Monat also sind die kosten wenn man sich jeden Monat ein neues Spiel kauft viel höher

Hab bis jetzt ca 800euro in das Spiel investiert wenn ich mir jetzt jeden Monat ein neues kaufen würde hätte ich mehr ausgeben 

48 mal ca. 39 Euro für ein Spiel wären sogar 1872 Euro wobei man da manche spiele nicht mal 1 Monat spielen kann bis man durch ist, und in wow gibt es regelmäßig kostenlose Updates und eigentlich gibt es immer was zutun

Dazu kommt das man sich manche spiele auch mal sparen kann z.b. Fifa das Ding gibt es zwar jedes Jahr neu und zu Wm und Em nochmal eins extra aber was ändert sich den da groß ausser die Namen in den meisten fällen nix ^^

Und mich hat noch kein Spiel 4 Jahre beschäftigt so wie es bei wow ist ok es ist 5 Jahre alt aber da hab ich noch nicht gespielt 

Computerspiele, die erstmals 2004 veröffentlicht wurden

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategorie:Computerspiel_2004


Da sind Dinger bei die fliegen nach 2 tagen von der Festplatte und die haben auch nicht weniger als wow Classic gekostet 


*Computerspiele-Bestseller*
Da sind unter den ersten 25 gleich 5 mal wow zu sehen ok Gamekarte weg sind es immer noch 4 und das addon was wohl im Herbst kommt ist auf Platz 10

http://www.amazon.de/gp/bestsellers/videogames/301129/ref=pd_ts_vg_nav


Und ich hab meinem Händler auch schon gesagt das ich die Ce haben will wenn er welche bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz Blizzard hat alles richtig gemacht ^^


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Februar 2010)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Und wieder die alte Leier...passts dir nicht...steig aus...wehe du fängst an zu diskutieren...dann bist du ein "Whiner" etc....NImms hin ...noch so ein toller Ratschlag. Mal ehrlich was wollt ihr eigentlich in Foren wenn euch diskutieren und andere Meinungen so widerwärtig sind, das gleich solche Sprüche kommen. Wieso muss ich etwas hinnehmen wie es ist?
> Du hast an Wow keinen Spass? Hmm flasches Game für dich eventuell?



Über was willst du denn diskutieren? Ob nur Vielspieler Raiden dürfen, was man für 13€ bekommt (ein Blick in die AGB erklären´s dir)? Ich hab dir lediglich aufgezählt, welche Rechte du als Kunde hast, und dass sind nun einmal nicht viele. Du hast nicht das Recht alles zu sehen (aber die Möglichkeit dazu) un du hast nicht das Recht zu Fordern, dass das Spiel deinen Wünschen (oldschool-Raiden mit ordentlich langen Vorquests bzw Resistenzenfarmerei) angepasst wird. Und wenn du hier im buffed-Forum dich darüber auslässt, was dir nicht passt, kannst du es auch einer Wand erzählen, im Prinzip ist das ganze Gejammer hier doch nichts anderes als es hinzunehmen. Der Effekt ist gleich Null.

Warum kommst du auf die Idee, ich hätte keinen Spass an WoW? Und wenn ich mal keinen Bock habe, mach ich halt ne Pause, das krieg ich sogar vollständig ohne Heulthread hin. 



Tidra-on schrieb:


> Das mit dem Reallife sehe ich etwas anders.
> Nimm ein Büro, alle investieren dieselbe Arbeitskraft, kriegen dementsprechend auch dieselbe Leistung. Allerdings einige wenige geben sich eben nicht mit 1k Real Gold zufrieden. Die stecken halt während andere ihre Fam etc pflegen (was ich damit nicht herabsetzen will) ihre Geduld und Ausdauer in die Arbeit um da weiter zu kommen.


Ja stimmt, man kann sich weiterbilden. Trotzdem ändert das im Endeffekt nichts daran, dass Arbeiten ein Tausch von Zeit gegen Geld ist, während Hobbys in der Regel ein Tausch von Geld und Zeit gegen Spass sind.



Tidra-on schrieb:


> Diese Wow Mentalität, das jeder alles gleich und sofort haben muss. Ich frag mich ernsthaft wo da der Sinn drin liegen soll. Am besten, Quests generell abschaffen...Leveln sowieso...kostet ja alles Zeit...mit Spielkauf ist der 80er garantiert...Arthas gibts gelegt als Sammelfigur im Collectionpack obendrauf.


So viel zum Thema "die alte Leier". Jede bekommt alles sofort für´s nix tun. Es ist nur noch ein kleiner Schritt zu den Epics und 1000000Gold für Level 1 Char im Postfach, auf Knopfdruck wird man 80 blablabla.....



Tidra-on schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, was macht an 15 minuten Rush Inis Spass...Encounter liegen egal welches Lev ab 70 innerhalb von 2 Minuten...Mobs sind schon fast ausgestorben...Man steht quasi schon beim betreten der Ini vorm ersten Boss.
> Anspruchsvolle Questreihen sind faktiscvh kaum noch vorhanden...Pres etc...gar nicht mehr existent...Ruf könnte man in NE komplett abschaffen...bis auf ein zwei Fraktionen, kriegt man die quasi in die "Wiege" gelegt.



Da ich nicht in 15min durch die Ini rushe, und das schon gleich gar nicht jeden Tag 5mal, kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, das musst du dir selbst beantworten. Wenn es dich langweilt, lass es halt, geh raiden, mach PvP oder les ein Buch.



Tidra-on schrieb:


> Was bleibt ist das sich alles auf den Endcontent stützt in seinen Argumenten. Das dabei ein Spiel mit 4 riesigen KOntinenten, mit tausenden von Quests etc. mehr und mehr so verflacht, das es selbst bei Super Mario auf dem Gameboy schwieriger ist Level 20 zu erreichen als bei Wow 80 zu werden, geht an den meisten vorbei.
> Hydraxianerquests um MC <<< abgeschafft, viel zu langwierig und schwer für "Casuals" die Runen zu löschen.
> Hexer Quest/Reitmount <<< abgeschafft, war ja auch viel zu schwer
> Pre Quest Drakki <<<abgeschafft, Gott drei Bosse legen um nen Zugang für die ober Spitze/Drakki/PSH zu bekommen war viel zu aufwendig
> usw.



Seht es endlich ein, questen war nie anspruchsvoll, es verschlingt einfach nur Zeit. Das einzige was sich mit Lichking sich geändert hat, von den 2 Schwierigkeitsgraden der Raids abgesehen, ist eine Verbesserung des Spielflusses, durch schnellere Erfolgserlebnisse, abwechslungreichere Quests (bzw wurden diese besser verpackt) und weniger Farmerei.



Tidra-on schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht erst mit Reiten ab 20 anfangen etc.



Ohja, Reiten ab 20, das hat dem Spiel wirklich den letzten Anspruch geraubt. Überlege mir immer noch welcher Whine, der lächerlichere war. Zur Wahl stehen Reiten ab L20 und Äxte für Schurken



Tidra-on schrieb:


> Ich spiel Wow immer noch gern. Aber diese Versimplizifierung kann nicht des Rätsels Lösung sein und sollte es auch nicht.
> Insofern geb ich dir recht und hoffe das mit Cat wieder ein Stückchen Normalität einkehrt. Erleichterungen können durchaus sinnvoll sein, wenn sie in Maßen kommen. Nicht jedoch wie in Woltk in Massen.
> Gearscore und Penismeter sind da nur die Spitze der Auswirkungen den solch ein Verlauf nimmt.


Klar, die ganzen Casuals haben mit Gearscore- und DPS-Forderungen angefangen....
Ich prognostiziere, dass sich Cata noch flotter spielen lassen wird als Lichking.


----------



## Tschambalaia (17. Februar 2010)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Die Frage lässt sich ganz einfach beantworten,
> der Wow Rechnungssupport-FAQ sagt dazu folgendes:
> 
> [font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"]
> ...



Das muss ich einfach nochmal zitieren. Alles was nach diesem Post kommt is nichts weiter als philosophieren^^


----------



## Technocrat (17. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der TE hat im Grundsatz recht. Logisch gesehen erkauft man mit den monatlichen gebühren nur den Zutritt zu der Welt. Was man daraus dann macht liegt an der Leistung. In wie fern da jetzt Möglichkeiten bestehen sollten das jeder alles sieht ist wieder eine andere Sache, aber im Grundsatz hat der TE eindeutig recht.



Das hat nur einen Haken: Leute, die 13 Euro bezahlen und keine Chance haben, was Cooles zu erleben geben sehr bald ihr Geld jemandem anderes. Blizzard weiß das und auch, das diese Leute 95% der Kunden ausmachen. Also sorgen sie dafür das ihre Kunden bleiben indem sie jedem die Chance bieten (wie Marken, ziemlich geniale Idee eigentlich), die coolen Bereiche des Spiels wenigstens betreten zu können. Eigentlich wäre alles perfekt - aber dann sind da noch die posenden Raider-Kiddies die sich jetzt plötzlich dem Sinn ihres Lebens beraubt sehen weil sie in einem Computerpsiel nicht mehr angeben können. Die mecken und weinen und brüllen wie dreijährige im Supermarkt, denen Mutter den Lutscher nicht kauft und spammen alle Foren voll, so da man glauben könnte, 95% der WoWler seien so. Blizzard aber hat die wahren Zahlen und weiß, das sie auf die 5% Raider-Kiddies verzichten können - und müssen. Und wer weiß? Vielleich ist das für uns 95% doppelt gut: wir bekommen nicht nur das zu sehen, wofür wir bezahlt haben, die Angeber verschwienden vielleich sogar bald von selber zu einem Spiel, wo sie sinnleer posen können und "arbeiten" müssen, um besondere Items zu haben (hey, Kiddies: Aion ist da vielleicht das richtige).


Aber selbst wenn nicht: das Rumgejaule findet nur in Foren statt und stört nicht beim Spielen, also lassen wir doch die Leute, die meinen, bei einem Spiel müsse man hart "arbeiten", sich in den Foren ausweinen. Die Ignorlisten sind da jedenfalls viel größer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (17. Februar 2010)

>>>> an die Qualität und die Erwartungen der Spieler erfüllt

Jup, meine Erwartung für die 13Euro monatlich + Softwarekosten:

Das ich alles sehen darf und alles bekommen kann, auch mit geringem Spielaufwand.
Wenn ich alles gesehen habe, das neue Abenteuer auf meinen Char warten.
Ich in der Woche nicht nur einmal Raiden darf ICC >> weil der Rest total Langweilig geworden ist.
Das ich flüssig spielen kann, und nicht mit Standbildern, weil ein Server mal wieder lagt.
Nicht ständig Gruppen verlassen muß weil mal wieder Vollpfosten oder Flammer den Spaß vermiesen. 

Irgendwelche Auszeichnungen sind mir da völlig egal, Spaß muss es mir machen und nicht Langweilig werden. 

Ansonsten wird keine Gamecard mehr gekauft. Im Moment warte ich auf das Addon.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Klar, die ganzen Casuals haben mit Gearscore- und DPS-Forderungen angefangen....
> Ich prognostiziere, dass sich Cata noch flotter spielen lassen wird als Lichking.


Hehe, ich mag Deine feine Ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Tatsächlich hat sich nie ein Casual um Gearscore gekümmert (die Pros übrigens auch nicht), nur die Möchtegerns benutzen das Addon überhaupt.


Und Deine Prognose ist eignetlich keine: denn Blizzard sagt in jeder Pressekonferenz, das sie die Fehler von Classic un BC nicht wiederholen werden, teuren Content zu erstellen den nur 5% der Kunden je sehen werden. Man kann sich darauf einstellen, das Cat flüssiger und besser zu spielen sein wird als je ein WoW zuvor.


----------



## SchV (17. Februar 2010)

Garnalem schrieb:


> *Die Gebühr beinhaltet den Gesamtconten.*



Das ist - *grundlegend* - falsch. Die Gebühr die du entrichtest, dient zur "Erneuerung" der nicht-exklusiven Lizenz zur Nutzung des WOW-Clients, und beinhaltet nicht "den Gesamtcontent".
Es geht hier auch nicht um "ich denke, dass...", "ich finde, dass..." und "ich meine, dass..." - sondern um "*so ist es*" und Blizzard *muss* wenig tun, tut aber viel um weiterhin Lizenzen an den Mann/die Frau zu bringen.

Zusammenfassend: Gebühr = Nutzung des WOW-Clients (was wiederum eine Voraussetzung ist, um auf die Server zu kommen).

Und nur so am Rande: auch ein nackter Level 1 Char ist "Content".


----------



## Tazmal (17. Februar 2010)

refload schrieb:


> [entfernt, da zitierter Post gelöscht]
> 
> die 13 Euro bezahlst du.... oder eben nicht.. ..
> Wenn du dir PC Spiel kaufst und es nur in wlt 3/15 schaffst oder so dann bekommst du auch kein Geld wieder. ^^
> Sry aber der Thread is albern





Im allgemeinen ist es aber witzig die antworten hier zu lesen, vor allem wie jeder meint man sollte sich "beweisen" und "bewerben" ich meine, wir reden ja von einem virtuellen inhalt von dem man im rl keinerlei vorteile hat.

Ich bewerbe mich gerne, für jobs die mich im leben weiter bringen, aber doch nicht bei einer virtuellen vereinigung, das was die meisten raidgilden schaffen, schaffe ich random auch, klingt doof ist aber so!

Und nun flame on

tante edith meint: Was wäre denn wenn blizzard keinen content eingebaut hätte, dann würden die ganzen suchtis und kids auch 13 euro zahlen, hauptsache zocken, wow hat eben die beste basis bereitgetellt für menschen, die "normale" menschen meiden würden im realen leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (17. Februar 2010)

sinnloser thread mal wieder. du zahlst für jedes addon geld! darin enthalten content. monatlich zahlst du für den zugang zu den servern. ein recht darauf alles zu sehen hast du nicht. bzw ist es in der theorie ja möglich alles zu sehen. je nachdem wieviel zeit du investieren möchtest bzw. kannst. der zugang zu jeglichem content wird dir also bereitgestellt sobald du die benötigte spielerfahrung gesammelt hast ;-)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Das hat nur einen Haken: Leute, die 13 Euro bezahlen und keine Chance haben, was Cooles zu erleben geben sehr bald ihr Geld jemandem anderes. Blizzard weiß das und auch, das diese Leute 95% der Kunden ausmachen. Also sorgen sie dafür das ihre Kunden bleiben indem sie jedem die Chance bieten (wie Marken, ziemlich geniale Idee eigentlich), die coolen Bereiche des Spiels wenigstens betreten zu können. Eigentlich wäre alles perfekt - aber dann sind da noch die posenden Raider-Kiddies die sich jetzt plötzlich dem Sinn ihres Lebens beraubt sehen weil sie in einem Computerpsiel nicht mehr angeben können. Die mecken und weinen und brüllen wie dreijährige im Supermarkt, denen Mutter den Lutscher nicht kauft und spammen alle Foren voll, so da man glauben könnte, 95% der WoWler seien so. Blizzard aber hat die wahren Zahlen und weiß, das sie auf die 5% Raider-Kiddies verzichten können - und müssen. Und wer weiß? Vielleich ist das für uns 95% doppelt gut: wir bekommen nicht nur das zu sehen, wofür wir bezahlt haben, die Angeber verschwienden vielleich sogar bald von selber zu einem Spiel, wo sie sinnleer posen können und "arbeiten" müssen, um besondere Items zu haben (hey, Kiddies: Aion ist da vielleicht das richtige).
> 
> 
> Aber selbst wenn nicht: das Rumgejaule findet nur in Foren statt und stört nicht beim Spielen, also lassen wir doch die Leute, die meinen, bei einem Spiel müsse man hart "arbeiten", sich in den Foren ausweinen. Die Ignorlisten sind da jedenfalls viel größer
> ...



Was ist der unterschied zwischen dem gehirn eines casuals und einer Rosine?... die farbe... spass, wollt dich wirklich nich beleidigen aber genau der witz kam mir instant im kopf als ich deinen post gelesen hab... hätts eig auch weglassen können^^

Ich will dir nur gleich sagen.... ES EXISTIEREN KEINE POSER.... posen existiert in wow nicht... es ist nicht vorhanden... nada^^... ich meine was kann ich dafür dass ich icc equip hab und in dal stehe weil ich eben im ts rede?... dann posen alle lowies ja auch mit ihrem gear... 
dass 95% der spieler eher casual spielt ist scho bekannt.... doch vergiss nicht was bringt dir ein speer ohne spitze?
wozu soll man wow zocken wenn man nichtsmehr erreichen kann und alle auf dem gleichen niveau sind?.... 
Vor allem vergisst du eines... die latenzen in derzeitigen raidservern sind jetzt schon unter aller sau... wie soll das denn bei warte... 45x mehr leuten wie jetzt gehen?

und plss hör auf hier leute kiddies zu nennen... weil da kannste auch gleich kacknoob, penner, zigeuner sagen.... das käme aufs gleiche

und für mich ist buffed-forum eine möglichkeit mit casuals und normalzockern zu kommunizieren weil ich ingame praktisch ausschliesslich mit gilde und freunden unterwegs bin... 

und rein von der spielmechanik her MUSST du "hart arbeiten" um was zu erreichen, das ist nicht so dass ich das hier jetzt so behaupte, sondern blizzard hat das game so programmiert. zeit investieren und seinen char beherrschen ist genauso vergleichbar wie dass man aiming in cs braucht... oder können in pes...

ich finds einfach persönlich amüsant zu hören dass es echt leute gibt die meinen durch nix kommt was... weil ich ingame von sowas nix mitbekomme^^...
ich meine diese theorie ist genauso logisch wie zu behaupten die erde sei ne scheibe^^

und um ehrlich zu sein, der derzeitige content, sowie quests/ruffarmen und markenfarmen ermöglichen es JEDEM, aber wirklich JEDEM für minimal investierte zeit etwas zu erreichen... ich sag minimal nicht maximal^^... also nicht denken ich mach nen wiederspruch, lol 


und nur dass dus weisst, ich kenn persönlich keinen auf meinem server (öh meinte realm) der lowies wegen des mangelnden equips niedermacht, allerdings kenn ich einige der lowequipten die auf raidequipten rumhacken... dazu muss ich sagen, einige seiten weiter hab ich des gleiche auch scho gesagt, wo die antwort kam "wie man in den wald schreit, so hallts zurück" oder so.... doch ich hab noch NIE auf irgend ne weise in wow irgendwas profiliert... ich meine ich hab nichmal epicmount (weils mir furzegal is)... gut zugegeben ich wurde nicht oft als poser angelabert... aber einige male schon... 

früher war das definitiv anders... die lowequipten haben die highequipten nich als poser oder angeber gesehen, sondern als vorbilder.... wie oft kamen mir damals irgendwelche lowies und haben mich nach skillungen und rotas gefragt (ja ich hab auch nachgefragt^^)? <- heute ist diese spielweise ausgestorben

soviel zum thema posen!


----------



## Tschambalaia (17. Februar 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> >>>> an die Qualität und die Erwartungen der Spieler erfüllt
> 
> Jup, meine Erwartung für die 13Euro monatlich + Softwarekosten:
> 
> ...



Sry, wenn ich das so sage, aber ist Blizzard das Sozialamt, dass dir den Spass bereiten MUSS, den DU haben willst?
Du zahlst also ca 0.43 cents täglich für den Support des Games und verlangst alles sehen zu dürfen, ohne wirklichen Aufwand?
Sind wir hier im Urlaub, wo man den Reiseführer zahlt und man dann an Orte wie "....und zu ihrer Linken sehen sie Old Karazhan..." geführt wird?
Sowas wie du schreibst nennt man in anderen Spielen cheaten. Was du verlangst bekommst du in keinem anderen Spiel, soetwas gibt es nirgends, es sei denn dein Papa ist reich und du wirst dein Leben lang NIEMALS etwas tun. WoW beinhaltet nunmal das Aufsteigen ab Level 1 bis 80, mit all seinen Quests, etc. Du darfst ja alles sehen, du musst nur die Stufe erreichen, dies zu tun. Und willst du gewisse Sachen nicht nur vom Eingang aus sehen, dann musst du halt deine Klasse beherrschen, was gewisses Equipment miteinschliesst. Ist dir das nicht schlüssig genug, oder die Bosse zu schwer, dann rate ich dir auf einen Fun-PrivatServer zu gehen, mit instant-lvl80 und 100lg Anfangsgeschenk + T-Händler, da ist der einzige Aufwand Equipment kaufen + entchanten + sockeln. Sind dir dann die Bosse noch zu schwer, kannst du auch auf SuperMario Bros. ausweichen, da musst du nur insgesamt 3-Mal auf den Kopf des Bosses springen. (Soll wirklich kein Angriff sein Rolandos, aber das schwirt mir im Kopf rum, wenn ich dein Post les, das hat nix mit "man kann nimmer posen" zu tun)

Ich verstehs irgendwie nicht. Ihr kauft euch ein Spiel um dann eigtl nur unzufrieden zu sein, das sei zu schwer, hier brauche man zuviel Zeit. Was is wenn euch der Fahrrad Sattel zu sattelig ist, fordert ihr dann die Neuerfindung des Fahrrads? Wenn ihr es nicht hinkriegt Inlineskaten zu lernen, verklagt ihr dann den Inlineskate Erfinde? WoW ist von einem ganz wichtigen Aspekt geprägt: Obwohl bestimmt 70% nur am rumflennen sind, werden diese 70% heute Abend wieder die neue ID angehen und man wird sie wieder hinterm Rechner sehen. Kein anderer, wie ein WoW-Spieler, bleibt solang bei etwas, was ihm ja angeblich nicht gefällt. Ist wie wenn ich vier Jahre lang neben einen Haufen Hundemist sitze, mich beschwere, dass meine Umgebung so stinkt, ich aber eigt nur weggehen muss, damit der Misere aufhört.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> und für mich ist buffed-forum eine möglichkeit mit casuals und normalzockern zu kommunizieren weil ich ingame praktisch ausschliesslich mit gilde und freunden unterwegs bin...



Casuals wirst du hier kaum bis gar nicht finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elathar (17. Februar 2010)

Und wieder der 13€ Joker oO


----------



## Super PePe (17. Februar 2010)

Also Skelletor wäre hier der Letzte der mit seinem Char posen würde in Dalaran, glaubt mir. Der Jung hat ja kaum was erlebt. Kennt die alten Geschichten, die er sich anhört und gut ist. 

Schauen wir uns die BC Diven an, die Shat überschwemmten und mit ihren aberwitzigen Raidvorstellungen und Contentdefinitionen die Stadtluft versäuerten. Kaum einer dieser Dinos hat Wolk überlebt (ausgenommen die ollen raidgilden und Einzelkämpfer) der laute Rest ist verschwunden. Sie kam nicht damit klar das ihr t6 wie vorher das t1-t2 (t3 ausgenommen) nichts mehr wert war, in den Augen ihrer Leidensgenossen. Neue Spieler sprangen auf um das Wolk Monster zu reiten .. sie verfielen wie Arthas und vorher die Classic und später die BC Diven der Macht des Items und opferten sogut wie alles dafür. Meist für einen Preis der zu hoch war um im Folgeaddon noch ein Fuss vor den anderen zu setzen.

Also warum sich über sowas aufregen oder versuchen die Leute davon abzuhalten ihr Spiel so zu spielen, das sie aus eigenem Blickwinkel, auf lange Sicht kein Spass haben werden. Lasst sie einfach "gogonen"...
Und pflegt eure FL...

salve​


----------



## Protek (17. Februar 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> >>>> an die Qualität und die Erwartungen der Spieler erfüllt
> 
> Jup, meine Erwartung für die 13Euro monatlich + Softwarekosten:
> 
> Das ich alles sehen darf und alles bekommen kann, auch mit geringem Spielaufwand.



LoooooooL. Der ANTI MMORPG Spieler schlechthin. Es ist einfach unrealitisch zu glauben mit wenig Spielaufwand alles bekommen zu wollen. 
Genau solche Spieler "versauen" einem die Spielwelt mit ihrer Counter-Strike Mentalität die den gesamten Inhalt innert 5 Minuten sehen wollen. 
Ich bin dafür das der Content wieder schwerer wird und nur die ihn sehen können die auch wirklich Zeit investieren. Ist ja kein Ponyhof und das hat früher auch den Reiz von WoW ausgemacht.

Heute geht man sich kurz Epic Equipen und dann ist es aus. Kann man ohne Sorgen wieder paar Monate offline sein. Wieso? Weil man genau weiss das jeder "Casual" das gleiche auch locker in kurzer Zeit erreicht hat und es immer mehr in diese Richtung geht. 

Die 13 Euro geben das Recht zu spielen und mehr nicht.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. Februar 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Casuals wirst du hier kaum bis gar nicht finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja du... casuals, wasweisich wie ich normalspieler nennen soll... ^^... einfach die community VOILA hehe


----------



## Tschambalaia (17. Februar 2010)

Doch Pepe, ich hab überlebt^^Habe sogar Kel 25er in T6 gelegt gehabt. Ich habe das alles schön miterlebt und war auch einer der ShattPoser mit Illidan Helm und Archi Schwert (Hexer)^^


----------



## Fedaykin (17. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ich will dir nur gleich sagen.... ES EXISTIEREN KEINE POSER.... posen existiert in wow nicht... es ist nicht vorhanden... nada^^... ich meine was kann ich dafür dass ich icc equip hab und in dal stehe weil ich eben im ts rede?... dann posen alle lowies ja auch mit ihrem gear...



Du willst es nicht verstehen, oder? Der Vergleich mit der Rosine sollte dir mal zu denken geben. Es geht hier doch nicht darum, dass ein Spieler mit gutem Equip einfach nur in Dalaran vor der Bank steht. Verflixt noch eins, es GIBT Poser in WoW. Spieler die in einer random Gruppe andere Spieler anpöbeln weil deren Item-Level nicht so hoch ist wie das eigene. Spieler die andere im TS, Raid- Gruppen- oder Allgemeinchannel beleidigen weil deren Ausrüstung einfach noch nicht so 100%ig top ist. Und ja, DAS sind Poser! Und die gibt es...zu genüge, leider.



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> dass 95% der spieler eher casual spielt ist scho bekannt.... doch vergiss nicht was bringt dir ein speer ohne spitze?
> wozu soll man wow zocken wenn man nichtsmehr erreichen kann und alle auf dem gleichen niveau sind?....
> Vor allem vergisst du eines... die latenzen in derzeitigen raidservern sind jetzt schon unter aller sau... wie soll das denn bei warte... 45x mehr leuten wie jetzt gehen?
> 
> ...



Jetzt geht der Bockmist wieder los. Meine Herren. Du, oh großer weiser Priester, unterhältst dich mit den casuals...d.h. doch, dass du keiner bist, oder? 

So!

Ich hab mir deinen tollen Char mal angeschaut. Und soll ich dir was sagen, ich als "casual" Spieler? Mein Char ist in keinster Weise schlechter ausgerüstet, teilweise sogar einen Tick besser. Ich hab sogar mehr Achievements als deiner einer :-). Gut, du hast den Blood Council gelegt, aber das habe ich auch bald.

Gehe ich jetzt in irgendein Forum und differenziere zwischen den einfachen casuals auf der einen Seite und den Pros, zu denen ich mich ja ebenfalls zählen könnte, auf der anderen Seite? Nein! Ich sehe mich selbst als casual. Obwohl ich nach deiner Definition ein Pro sein müsste. Was sagt uns das? Dass du nichts anderes als ein einfacher casual Spieler bist. Pros verdienen mit ihrem Spiel Geld. Sie werden in der Presse erwähnt und turnen auf Verantstaltungen rum. Machst du das? Wohl eher nicht. Also gesell dich mal schön zu uns...Wir nehmen dich mit offenen Armen in Empfang!


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ja du... casuals, wasweisich wie ich normalspieler nennen soll... ^^... einfach die community VOILA hehe



Ist schon richtig, und die wirst du hier nicht finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spieler die den Großteil ausmachen (die Casuals halt) haben gar keinen Grund hier im Forum rum zu hängen da sie schon kaum Zeit haben zu Spielen und diese Spieler sind auch nicht daran Interessiert den Aktuellen Raidcontent zu machen weil sie Teils noch nichtmal 80 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (17. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Doch Pepe, ich hab überlebt^^Habe sogar Kel 25er in T6 gelegt gehabt. Ich habe das alles schön miterlebt und war auch einer der ShattPoser mit Illidan Helm und Archi Schwert (Hexer)^^



Du bist auch so ein oller Einzelkämpfer,der weiss das epix kommen und gehen wie die Störche im Frühling...


----------



## Gollom(VdL) (17. Februar 2010)

*Hallo Skêlletôr2000,*

*Schön dass jemand dieses Thema mal von der Seite anschneidet….
Ich möchte hier nicht erst groß ausholen sondern sofort meine Sicht der Dinge schildern.*

*Ich persönlich verstehe den Druck nicht den sich einige machen um sich dann selbst zu 
enttäuschen. Man selbst sollte spielen um daran Freude zu haben und nicht um sich 
irgendeinem Gruppenzwang oder einem Trend zu beugen. Mittlerweile ist es durch die 
fortschrittlichen Communitys und die modernen Medien ja soweit gekommen dass man 
Alles erlesen oder sich mit anderen darüber austauschen kann. Sicherlich ist so etwas 
von Vorteil und auch eine nette Sache, aber…….*

*Erstens verliert man so schneller den Spaß am spielen und zweitens bekommt man nicht 
einmal den Bruchteil eines Inhaltes mit.*

*Ich persönlich habe damals als kompletter Neuling begonnen. Ich habe nach und nach 
das Spiel, die Welt meine Klasse und die Funktionsweisen von all dem kennen gelernt. 
Und ich fand´s super. Klar gibt es immer wieder Momente in denen man dann ratlos oder 
unwissend dasteht aber so was ist finde ich nur menschlich. Leider wird heute im Spiel 
mehr erwartet und die Gründe dafür liegen für mich in erster Linie darin, dass die 
Community im Schnitt sehr viel jünger geworden ist. Hinzu kommt hier leider noch, dass 
es ja heutzutage an Manieren und benehmen fehlt. Allein der Umgangston um 
Handelschannel reicht hierzu oftmals schon als Denkanstoß.*

*Vieles könnte soviel mehr Spaß machen, WoW könnte soviel entspannter und 
harmonischer laufen, wenn Blizzard und die Community erstens dafür sorgen dass die 
Spieler im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten etwas Gutes erreichen können und Diese unter 
sich auch für ein gewisses Maß an Respekt und Anerkennung sorgen. Am besten wäre 
es „World of Casual“ abzuhacken, Profigilden auf speziellen Server und separat zuhalten 
und inhaltlich zu sagen: „Back to the Roots!“*



*Das war mein Gedanke zu diesem Thread. Vielen dank dafür und bis neulich!*





*MfG*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (17. Februar 2010)

Ich kann dem TE eigentlich nur zustimmen.

Die 13&#8364; werden als Abonnement-Gebühr ausgegeben, welche einen berechtigt, auf den Blizzard-Servern zu spielen. Was man allerdings (narf, der Deutschlehrer lässt grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) daraus macht ist die Sache des Spielers.

World of Warcraft ist kein Museum, wo man sich mit der (Eintritts- ) Gebühr berechtigt, alle Exponate zu sehen. 

Klar, der Content sollte zugänglich sein. Aber man sollte auch etwas dafür leisten. Ich erstelle mir doch keinen Charakter mit welchem ich direkt ICC raiden gehe. 
Ich level den Char erst mal, equipe ihn, schlage Abertausende Möpse (Plura von Mob! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) tot und kenne die Instanzen notgedrungen in- und auswendig. Und wenn ich dann noch Lust habe kann ich meinen Charakter Raid-Ready machen und mir eine Gruppe / Raid / Gilde suchen um Raids anzugehen.

Früher hat auch keiner Rotz und Whine geheult nur weil er nie in ZG, MC, BWL oder Naxx war. Man musste damals noch was leisten um den End-Content zu sehen (genug geschwelgt ...). Und Heute?

(Fast) Jeder dahergelaufene Depp (fühle sich angesprochen wer will, ich meinen niemanden (explizit) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) geht nach erreichen des Levelcaps nach Naxxramas, kurz danach in das Auge, das Obsidiansanktum, PdoC etc. 

Und wenn nun jemand mault er will allen Content sehen wenn er 13&#8364; im Monat berappt ... Setz dich mal in einen Zug und fahre vom Süden Deutschlands in den hohen Norden, zahle aber nur bis Stuttgart. (Ich hoffe die Metapher liest jetzt kein Blizzard-Mitarbeiter, an sonsten zahlen wir für die jede Instanz Eintritt ...)

@ Gollum(VdL)'s Beitrag


Und WoW dient nicht mehr nur zum Abspannen, sondern man _muss_ etwas erreichen um '_geduldet_' und '_akzeptiert_' zu sein. Und auch wenn das jüngere Spieleralter eine Teilrolle spielt, so gibt es auch noch genug andere Faktoren, die zu nennen leider diesen Post sprengen würden. Aber wenn ich mal vergleiche wie es damals war wo ich angefangen habe und wie es heute ist ... Da kann ich deinem Beitrag *leider* nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. Februar 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Du willst es nicht verstehen, oder? Der Vergleich mit der Rosine sollte dir mal zu denken geben. Es geht hier doch nicht darum, dass ein Spieler mit gutem Equip einfach nur in Dalaran vor der Bank steht. Verflixt noch eins, es GIBT Poser in WoW. Spieler die in einer random Gruppe andere Spieler anpöbeln weil deren Item-Level nicht so hoch ist wie das eigene. Spieler die andere im TS, Raid- Gruppen- oder Allgemeinchannel beleidigen weil deren Ausrüstung einfach noch nicht so 100%ig top ist. Und ja, DAS sind Poser! Und die gibt es...zu genüge, leider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol ich raide in der regel 3 raids in der woche, à etwa 4 stunden... 
und btw lies dir meinen letzten post bezüglich casual durch... es gibt dafür nichmal ne anständige definition... dann sag ich halt "die liga der 70%" wenns dir so passt...
und offen gesagt kann ich nix dafür wenn ich über meine erfahrungen rede... das soll man nicht als hochmut auffassen... ich kann ja nicht über was reden worüber ich keine erfahrung habe... oder soll ich lieber von erfahrungen meines imaginären schurken reden?
ich spreche btw hier weder von pros und casuals und sonstwem... die speerspitze ist nunmal derzeit icc was den content betrifft... und die leute die dort hingehen... obs jetz casuals oder rdms oder rentner oder lotogewinner sind... 
das mit den posern kannte ich so nicht... wie ich gesagt hab ich hab mit den leuten in wow ausser gilde und fl nix am hut weil die community derart am **** ist, das ist der grund warum ich ja hier mit euch rede... 
ich gehe halt mal davon aus dass jeder icc 25er derzeit als ziel im game hat... dem zufolge sind diejenigen die in icc SIND die speerspitze... so war des eigentlich gemeint....
aber naja mich hier als meister verars*** is find ich doof... ich will hier nur normal diskutieren und dann kommen solche sachen...
der witz mit der rosine war wie gesagt nur ein witz, laut gedacht... und nicht ernst gemeint... 

und erfolge, hardmodes und sowas sind ansichtssache ob das was mit skill im game zutun hat, bzw fortschritt... mir persönlich sind erfolge komplett ***egal^^, genauso wie pets, mounts, pvp, kochkunst.... 

aber das mit meinem equip liegt einzig daran dass wir uns 6 heilerplätze im raid unter 20 heilern in der gilde aufteilen müssen...


----------



## Tschambalaia (17. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Du bist auch so ein oller Einzelkämpfer,der weiss das epix kommen und gehen wie die Störche im Frühling...



So isses xD Sie kommen und gehen und sind nur Mittel zum Zweck, was viele vergessen, denn eigtl sind EpicPvE Items wie der Name es schon sagt zum Raiden da.


----------



## Gollom(VdL) (17. Februar 2010)

@Phobius,

 Ja da hast Du recht, daher habe ich es ja nicht so allumfassend geschrieben sondern nur einen Zweig meiner Gedanken angebracht.
Es war mal etwas besonderes hier gewisse Sachen zu erreichen und es gab auch eine Zeit in der man noch andere Werte in der
Community schätzte. Ich finde WoW hatte dort seine Zenit. Sollte man es schaffen zu diesen Grundidealen im Spiel und in der Community 
zurück zu kehren wäre es auch möglich das Spiel nach den jetzigen Möglichkeiten noch legendärer zu machen als es je war.
Man muss es nicht an RoM oder HdRo anpassen um es zu revolutionieren sondern nur einen Weg finden um gemeinsam wieder Freude 
an WoW zu haben.

Und wenn diese Freude und Gemeinschaft vorhanden ist, interessiert es viele nicht ob es 10, 13 oder 15&#8364; sind.








 MfG 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (17. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich diskutieren wir hier die völlig falsche fragestellung.

Es ist eigentlich ziemlich egal wofür man glaubt 13 euro zu zahlen.

Die eigentliche Frage sollte sein welche Leute denn die meisten von diesen 13 euro zahlen..?
Und das sind nunmal Cassual(=Gelegenheits)-Spieler. Tja und wer den größten Anteil am Blizzard-Einnahmen-Kuchen hat, hat auch das größte "mitspracherecht" so einfach is das..


----------



## Anduli (17. Februar 2010)

Sorry, ich hab nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen ...

Aber die genannte Forderung ist aus meiner Sicht absurd.

Das wäre genauso, als würde jemand mit Internet-Flatrate fordern "Für 19,- Euro Flatrate will ich das GANZE Internet sehn!"

Kann er ja, aber dazu muß er halt viel Zeit investieren ... oder würde so jemand denken, es kommt ein Paketlieferdienst, der ihm kistenweise Festplatten liefert wo "das GANZE Internet" drauf gespiegelt ist? ;-p




Es kommt immer drauf an, was man draus macht ...


----------



## Fedaykin (17. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> fullquote



Die Speerspitze? So so.

Tut mir Leid, aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. 

Ich persönlich raide ICC im 10er und 25er Stamm. Sehe ich mich als Speerspitze? Mitnichten. Die Speerspitze von WoW ist eine Gilde wie z.B. Ensidia, die Affenjungs und wie sie alle heißen. Dies ist die Speerspitze. Sich selbst als Speerspitze zu bezeichnen, nur weil man die letzte Instanz in diesem Spiel besucht ist ein wenig vermessen.

Und wenn dein beknackter Rosinenwitz nicht so gemeint war, dann schreibe ihn auch nicht hier rein. Fertig! Dies aber nur am Rand.

Dass du hier nur diskutieren willst, ist anscheinend nicht für jeden hier im Thread ersichtlich. Dies mag vielleicht damit zusammenhängen, dass du bei deinen Posts immer einen gewissen Ton anschlägst und das Gefühl vermittelst, dass du auf dem Olymp des WoW spielst, und die "casual"-Spieler (oder wie auch immer du diese Spieler nennen magst) irgendwo da unten rumkriechen.


----------



## Rhovan (17. Februar 2010)

Absolut völlig sinnfrei dieser Thread, ausser um die eigene Meinung darzustellen.

Blizzard ist eine Firma die Geld verdienen will und auf dem MMO Markt die erfolgreichste.
Dies sind sie auch deshalb weil sie auf die Masse ihrer User reagieren, weil sonst viele schon weg wären.
(Was viele auch sind/waren)
Viele USer haben sich beschwert das sie kaum Chance haben in MC, BWL weil sie keine 40 Mann Raids bekommen.
Nun Blizzard hätte sagen können (wie die Meinung vieler Elite Spieler) friss oder stirb, spiel mehr, schmeiss Schule oder Job etc.
Nein sie haben reagiert mit BC und haben 10er und 25er Dungeons gemacht. 
Hier kam man schon einfacher an den COntent und die Items, nur im Endcontent (Black Temple) wurde es sehr schwer.
Blizzard hat mit WothLk nochmal reagiert:
viele 5er Dungeons
aufbaubares Markensystem
Dann mit dem grossen Patch die meines Erachtens beste Verbesserung:
Random Dungeons
Markenbelohnung und damit relativ schnell ein gutes Set um die höheren Dungeons zu machen.
Auch geben sie nachdem die Elitegilden oben durch sind nach unten hin immer mehr Vereinfachungen durch.
Frostmarken über Weeklys, Toravon der Frostmarken und T10 droppt.

So ist es für die Elite immer noch anspruchsvoll und das Fussvolk komtm halt etwas später in den Genuss.

Meine Meinung:
Um den Highend-Content zu sehen muss man imemr noch einiges tun, bzw warten (weils immer einfacher wird).
Und die die sich beschweren das es einfacher wird sind Personen die es eh schon gemacht haben.
Ganz grosses Mimimi meines Erachtens - am liebsten wäre es ihnen das alle anderen das was sie selbr haben nicht kriegen.
Leute das ist nicht Olympia wo nur die Besten hindürfen, wenn ihr DAS wollt, müsst ihr euch ein anderes Game suchen, denn Blizz versucht die Gradwanderung, nämlich Elite und Casual zufriedenzustellen und da sind sie momentan meines Erachtens führend drin was Benutzerfreundlichkeit angeht.


----------



## CharlySteven (17. Februar 2010)

Rhovan schrieb:


> Absolut völlig sinnfrei dieser Thread, ausser um die eigene Meinung darzustellen.


ja und um sowas gehts zum glück in einen forum nich, das man seine meinung darstellt... 


-.-


----------



## dragonfire1803 (17. Februar 2010)

Der wievielte Thread ist das zu diesem Thema? 10.001? Haut das in etwa hin?^^
Ich meine wozu gibts diesem Threat überhaupt? Gehts es wirklich um die Frage wieviel Content man für 13€ sehen darf oder eher um Casuals vs Pros?
Diese ganze Einteilung ist total Panne...wir sind alle Menschen die ein Spiel spielen wollen oder? Sind wir dann nicht in gewisser Weise gleich?
Fakt ist das hier jeder Casuals und Pros anders definiert...Fakt ist auch das vieeele Casuals sich eher zu den Pros zählen wollen...Fakt ist ebenfalls das sich die wahren Pros hier auch nicht im Forum austauschen. So wie die casuals mangels Zeit hier nicht lesen werden geschweige den Posten, so werden die Jungs von Ensidia hier bestimmt auch nichts schreiben.
Fakt ist leider ebenfalls das man wow umbenennen müsste...sowas wie World of Missgunst oder World of Selbstüberschätzung.
Vieeele halten sich für wahre Profis und wahrscheinlich die besten Spieler aller Zeiten und geben sich mit dem gemeinen Fussvolk wie Ensidia nicht ab (hoffe ihr versteht wie ich das meine^^) aber in Wirklichkeit können diese nix und sind sogar zu blöd mal 3 Sätze gerade aus zu quatschen.
Tja dann gibt es noch die, die sich hinstellen nach dem Motto das nur sie ihre Epics verdient haben und alle anderen sind nur dumme noobs und Leecher.
Das gejaule mit dem zu einfachen content fing doch schon am Anfang mit Naxx an...stellt euch mal vor man hätte Naxx10/25 so knackig schwer gemacht wie damals Naxx40...dann hätte nur die 5% Elite den Weg nach Ulduar gefunden und für den Rest wäre das Spiel in den Heros beendet? Wäre das nicht ziemliche Geldverschwendung für Blizz soviel zu designen?
WoW ist ein Spiel wo die Gemeinschaft zählt (gerade im pve) und einige gehen so da ran als wenn es eine one-man-show ist. Versucht mal PDK25 zu meistern wenn jeder macht was er will? Habs gestern mit einer random gruppe durch...war ein wipe-reicher abend^^
Es ist nur interesssant wenn gerade einmal 5% der Spieler bisher den Lichkönig überhaupt gesehen haben, aber 70% maulen das alles zu leicht ist


----------



## Rhovan (17. Februar 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## HMC-Pretender (17. Februar 2010)

Zum Thema Content, Casuals und Vereinfachung möchte ich nochmal betonen, dass die Raids, auf die in dieser Diskussion meistens eingegangen wird nur die Spitze des Eisbergs sinds. Für mich sind und waren Raids nie das Kernelement von WoW auch wenn man im Endgame mangels Alternative verstärkt Zeit mit ihnen verbringt. Der eigentliche Skandal ist doch, dass ein Spieler in drei Wochen 80 wird und dabei Null Plan von seinen Klassenfähigkeiten oder seiner Rolle im Gruppenspiel hat, weil er von dem Spiel kein einziges mal gefordert wurde.

Ein mir bekannter Raidleiter hat vor langer Zeit mal gesagt: "Was die Leute im Kloster lernen, braucht man ihen in MC nicht mehr beibringen". Das ist vorbei: die Lernkurve von WoW ist bis 80 flach abfallend (auf den ersten Leveln kann man noch sterben), und diese Leute kommen dann auf 80 an, werden im PvP verhauen und scheitern in jeder Instanz für die sie nicht deutlich überequipt sind. Wer sich solche Spieler züchtet, kann ihnen kein anspruchsvolles Endgame vorsetzen, die haben überhaupt nicht die Zähne das zu kauen!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (17. Februar 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Zum Thema Content, Casuals und Vereinfachung möchte ich nochmal betonen, dass die Raids, auf die in dieser Diskussion meistens eingegangen wird nur die Spitze des Eisbergs sinds. Für mich sind und waren Raids nie das Kernelement von WoW auch wenn man im Endgame mangels Alternative verstärkt Zeit mit ihnen verbringt. Der eigentliche Skandal ist doch, dass ein Spieler in drei Wochen 80 wird und dabei Null Plan von seinen Klassenfähigkeiten oder seiner Rolle im Gruppenspiel hat, weil er von dem Spiel kein einziges mal gefordert wurde.
> 
> Ein mir bekannter Raidleiter hat vor langer Zeit mal gesagt: "Was die Leute im Kloster lernen, braucht man ihen in MC nicht mehr beibringen". Das ist vorbei: die Lernkurve von WoW ist bis 80 flach abfallend (auf den ersten Leveln kann man noch sterben), und diese Leute kommen dann auf 80 an, werden im PvP verhauen und scheitern in jeder Instanz für die sie nicht deutlich überequipt sind. Wer sich solche Spieler züchtet, kann ihnen kein anspruchsvolles Endgame vorsetzen, die haben überhaupt nicht die Zähne das zu kauen!



naja soviel zum thema casuals seien nicht schuld am fall von wotlk... 11,5 Millionen zahlende Spieler hat WoW demnach weltweit. Und damit ebenso viele wie noch im Dezember 2008 (heutige news...)

wie du scho gesagt hast... die leute haben (<- betont) heutzutage raidequip, doch sie können (<- betont) es nicht... danke equipbrei, marken u co.


----------



## Xorle (17. Februar 2010)

Halten wir mal fest: 
Niemand in diesem Thread hat bisher behauptet, das es ein unumstößliches Recht wäre aufgrund der Bezahlung der Gebühren (wieviel auch immer) alles mit dem geringst möglichen Aufwand sehen zu dürfen...am besten instant und ohne Mühe. >>> Trotzdem wird dies immer noch als Behauptung aufgestellt.

Viele freuen sich darüber, das die Hürde Zeit deutlich niedriger gesetzt wurde und damit einhergehend deutlich mehr Leute eher raiden als Classic/BC. Die Schlussfolgerung daraus ist wiederum von anderen, das diese Leute (weil ihnen das Equip ja praktisch hinterhergeschmissen wird) null Skill besitzen. Nur als kleiner Denkanstoß: Es gibt z.B. auch eine Menge Leute, die in Classic/BC (erfolgreich und aktiv) raiden waren, Pausen hinter sich haben und so (schnell) wieder den Anschluss finden. Die Schlussfolgerung ist dementsprechend einseitig betrachtet und oft schlichtweg falsch. 

Dann taucht immer wieder das "Argument" auf, dass man sich Equip ja erst "verdienen" muss. Auch diese Schlussfolgerung ist insofern falsch, als das die Möglichkeiten an Equip zu kommen in Wotlk vielfältiger und deutlich weniger zeitraubend geworden sind...trotzdem befindet sich das Equip nicht mit Stufe 80 als Paket in der Post. Nochmal: Es geht halt nur schneller! Natürlich ist der Nachteil daran, das gerade Neulinge weniger Übung und Training mit ihrem Char erleben (durch Instanzen etc.) und daher noch gar nicht die Routine in Raids mit ihrem Char haben. Wie können sie die Routine erhalten? genau, durch Raids. Und da beginnt ein spielinternes Dilemma, weil in erster Linie Leute mit Erfahrung gesucht werden (könnte ja plötzlich schwieriger sein und das will ja Niemand...Moment...es ist doch alles zu leicht...jetzt bin ich verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Ein Teufelskreis beginnt und der Hauptmann von Köpenick lässt grüßen...

Die Diskussion dreht sich im Kreis, weil um Punkte "gestritten" wird, die niemand so gefordert/behauptet hat...


----------



## Tschambalaia (17. Februar 2010)

Latharil, darf ich pls deinen Armorylink sehen? Ich meine, wenn du über andere so urteilst, dann musst du doch nen ziemlich erfolgreichen Char haben, oder? Ich werd grad deshalb etwas provozierend, weil ich das schon witzig find, wenn man sieht, wie sich der Thread vom Eröffnungspost bis hier her entwickelt hat. Das Thema hiess ja nicht "Mein Name ist Knochinator, mein Equip is das beste, ich bin der Beste, now Fire at will". Er hat keinen von euch angegriffen Latharil, aber ihr müsst ihn von allen Seiten bombardieren. Nochmal, das Thema war, was man für die 13€ erwarten kann, und nicht, welcher Sockel nun besser für den TE ist. Und es wurde bereits eine Erklärung mit Quellenverweis Seitens Blizzard gepostet. Jeder Versuch, das ganze in ein anderes Licht zu rücken, ist nur eine Verdrehung der Blizzard-Tatsachen. Und rumgehacke auf anderen ist fehl am Platz.
Oder was ist deine Meinung zu den 13€ Latharil? Weil Sockelerklärung und Casualdefinierungen sind hier Themaverfehlung und können in den "....GS xyz..." Thread gepostet werden. Nur mal am Rande.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (17. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Latharil, darf ich pls deinen Armorylink sehen?



Armory


----------



## Super PePe (17. Februar 2010)

"Equipbrei und nicht raiden können". Inzestuöses Gelaber! Die sogenannten Speerspitze bekommt nicht mal mit das sie von den "lowbobs" eingeholt werden - fast vorgeführt werden. ICC10 Rnd lowbob 5k gs raids sind besser/entspannender als jeder 25er t10 11/12 run. Da sterben die Speerspitzler beim trash weil sie sich nicht merken könne das seit 80 lvl es immer besser ist hinter dem mob zu stehen ausser der tank verlangt es explizit.. aber was willst von 20 Solospeerspitzlern erwarten.. "null" "nix" "nada" .. das erinnert mich immer an einen Werbespot: "Icc, sonnig, die Speerspitze wiped, aber des Ego sitzt, dank GS"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorle (17. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Latharil, darf ich pls deinen Armorylink sehen? Ich meine, wenn du über andere so urteilst, dann musst du doch nen ziemlich erfolgreichen Char haben, oder? Ich werd grad deshalb etwas provozierend, weil ich das schon witzig find, wenn man sieht, wie sich der Thread vom Eröffnungspost bis hier her entwickelt hat. Das Thema hiess ja nicht "Mein Name ist Knochinator, mein Equip is das beste, ich bin der Beste, now Fire at will". Er hat keinen von euch angegriffen Latharil, aber ihr müsst ihn von allen Seiten bombardieren. Nochmal, das Thema war, was man für die 13€ erwarten kann, und nicht, welcher Sockel nun besser für den TE ist. Und es wurde bereits eine Erklärung mit Quellenverweis Seitens Blizzard gepostet. Jeder Versuch, das ganze in ein anderes Licht zu rücken, ist nur eine Verdrehung der Blizzard-Tatsachen. Und rumgehacke auf anderen ist fehl am Platz.
> Oder was ist deine Meinung zu den 13€ Latharil? Weil Sockelerklärung und Casualdefinierungen sind hier Themaverfehlung und können in den "....GS xyz..." Thread gepostet werden. Nur mal am Rande.


Du hast insofern Recht, als das er nicht Gegenstand dieses Threads ist, den Gegenwind hat er sich durch eine (wie in anderen Threads auch) "Ich bin Profi, ich hab den Durchblick, ich bin der Oberchecker"-Diskussionsweise "erarbeitet". Und wer den Großen raushängen lässt, sollte damit rechnen das dies auch hinterfragt bzw. wenn ie hier möglich, überprüft wird. Wer also mit Vergleichen "argumentiert", welche (angeblich) auf eigene Erfahrungen beruhen, der muss halt damit rechnen, das diese Erfahrungen auch hinterfragt werden. Eine Frage der Glaubwürdigkeit...


----------



## Latharíl (17. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Latharil, darf ich pls deinen Armorylink sehen? Ich meine, wenn du über andere so urteilst, dann musst du doch nen ziemlich erfolgreichen Char haben, oder? Ich werd grad deshalb etwas provozierend, weil ich das schon witzig find, wenn man sieht, wie sich der Thread vom Eröffnungspost bis hier her entwickelt hat. Das Thema hiess ja nicht "Mein Name ist Knochinator, mein Equip is das beste, ich bin der Beste, now Fire at will". Er hat keinen von euch angegriffen Latharil, aber ihr müsst ihn von allen Seiten bombardieren. Nochmal, das Thema war, was man für die 13€ erwarten kann, und nicht, welcher Sockel nun besser für den TE ist. Und es wurde bereits eine Erklärung mit Quellenverweis Seitens Blizzard gepostet. Jeder Versuch, das ganze in ein anderes Licht zu rücken, ist nur eine Verdrehung der Blizzard-Tatsachen. Und rumgehacke auf anderen ist fehl am Platz.
> Oder was ist deine Meinung zu den 13€ Latharil? Weil Sockelerklärung und Casualdefinierungen sind hier Themaverfehlung und können in den "....GS xyz..." Thread gepostet werden. Nur mal am Rande.



ich hab irgendwann mal meinen senf zu den 13 euro abgeben...jeder, der die monatliche gebühr zahlt, hat das recht sich einen lvl 1 char, also eine pixelgestalt zu erstellen und diese durch wow zu jagen. ob das nun nackt in og/sw stehen beinhaltet mit rufen wie "ich tanze auch für gold" oder sowas, twinks levlen oder hardcore raiden mim main beinhaltet is wurscht.
ich greif ihn deshalb an, weil er in JEDEM seiner threads IRGENDWANN soooo dicke mit seinem skill, seiner erfahrung, seinem gear, seinen "mimimi blöde randoms mimimi" anfängt, dass es mir schlichtweg irgendwann mal reicht.


----------



## mythologyz (17. Februar 2010)

Ich hab zwar nicht jeden Beitrag hier gelesen aber das ist die Blizzard Art um Kunden zu halten.

Den jeder Mensch kauft sich ein Spiel und sobald er mit eine Aufwand den er für angebracht hält nichtmehr weiter kommt hört er auf oder fängt nochma von 0 an wenn ihm das Spiel bis zu dem Punkt gefallen hat, danach landet es in der Mottenkiste und wird eventuell nochmal in einem Jahr oder so herausgeholt.
Da ich auch unter den nicht ICC 25 oder badigen ICC HC Spielern viele nette und freundliche Spieler gefunden habe finde ich es gut das Bizzard etwas macht um sie bei laune zu halten denn wenn man nur Spaß a Spiel haben will muss man fast auf einen RP Server wobei man sich auch einen Suchen muss wo ICC nich im Vordergrund steht.

Und ganz ehrlich wenn ich mir PDOK 25 drops anschaue, wo eine Random Gruppe jetzt mit ICC gear ganz sicher nicht durchkommt und man sich T9.9 anschaut im vergeich zum billigen T9 muha.
Oder wenn ich mir anschaue was Arthas dropt in NH und erst in HC da rötzt de mal jeden nicht HC Raider mal eben weg.

Ich finde das System wie se es jetzt machen sehr gut, Raid auf normal für alle das sie die Contents sehen können und auch ihr Equip etwas aufbessern und auf HC wo der Boss mal eben nen 50k Tank mit 3 Hits niederstreckt wenn de Heiler pennen


und PS: Blizzard is ne Firma da heißt es €€€€€€€ da wren se sau böd wenn se sagen Spiel besser oder es gibt nix für dich


----------



## Super PePe (17. Februar 2010)

Skelletor, ich trenne zwischen internem Raid und Rnd und meine Betrachtungen zur Sache beziehen sich immer auf RND. Aber ich weiß das du nur Opfer deiner eigenen Weltsicht bist und darum sehe ich dir das mal nach...

Aber das dir Bosse nix bringen (Yogg Mimimimi und co) deute ich mal so, dasz sie dir nichts bringen bezogen auf items.... doch items sind kein content und wie du selbst sagst, geht es dir hier um den content. darum grabe ich meine alte Idee des Nonloots für Raids wieder aus: Es gibt keine Items mehr in Raids. Stattdessen nur simple equipmarken, die nur in den Raids droppen und später umgetauscht werden können. Das wieder rum rückt den Content in den Vordergrund und nimmt jeglichen Gruppenleavern, da item nicht droppte oder sie es nicth bekommen haben und ninjas jegliche Basis.


und was nun 3Jahre raiden? ich denk du raidest erst seit Wolk? entscheide dich mal


----------



## Tschambalaia (17. Februar 2010)

Latharil, jetzt muss ich aber mal was gegen deinen Char sagen. Du schreibst hier was gegen seine Sockel, sein Equip, aber postest deinen Priester in dmg Skillung mit sec-Specc Holy. Er ist ein Diszipriester. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will nicht den nächsten Kinnhacken kassieren oder verteilen. Aber ich wollte gerade im Arsenal deine mit seinen Werten vergleichen und nachdem ich sah, dass auch das letzte deiner Items die 23+Spell Sockel hatte, is mir aufgefallen, dass du ja Hit hattest und das hat mich auf deine Skillung gebracht. Ich weiss, ich hätt nur auf deine momentane Skillung schauen müssen hehe^^ Und du musst zugeben, dass dein Priester zwar nicht schlecht weit ist von den erfolgen, allerdings habt ihr das offensichtlich auch nicht ohne MInderung der Versuche geschafft, denn Professor lag auch bei dir erst letzte Woche und ca zwei Wochen vorher die Blutkönigin. Das könnte wiederum heissen, dass ihr an einem Boss alle Versuche verbraucht habt und keine mehr oder zu wenige für den Professor hattet. Kann natürlich völliger Blödsinn sein, meine Spekulation, aber ich will dir nur gerade zeigen, dass es überhaupt keinen Sinn macht, auf Menschen in einem Forum rumzuhacken, weil man kein Hintergründe kennt und die Transparenz nicht gegeben ist, als dass man sagen kann, der is ernsthaft doof. Wer weiss, vlt denkt sich Knochi das alles nur aus, um sich den Tag zu verkürzen und is eigtl total anders. Ich versuch halt alles immer neutral zu sehen und so unpersönlich zu halten wie es nur geht. Das Knochis incoming dmg er sich elbst zuzuschreiben hat is klar^^


----------



## Latharíl (17. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Latharil, jetzt muss ich aber mal was gegen deinen Char sagen. Du schreibst hier was gegen seine Sockel, sein Equip, aber postest deinen Priester in dmg Skillung mit sec-Specc Holy. Er ist ein Diszipriester. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will nicht den nächsten Kinnhacken kassieren oder verteilen. Aber ich wollte gerade im Arsenal deine mit seinen Werten vergleichen und nachdem ich sah, dass auch das letzte deiner Items die 23+Spell Sockel hatte, is mir aufgefallen, dass du ja Hit hattest und das hat mich auf deine Skillung gebracht. Ich weiss, ich hätt nur auf deine momentane Skillung schauen müssen hehe^^ Und du musst zugeben, dass dein Priester zwar nicht schlecht weit ist von den erfolgen, allerdings habt ihr das offensichtlich auch nicht ohne MInderung der Versuche geschafft, *denn Professor lag auch bei dir erst letzte Woche und ca zwei Wochen vorher die Blutkönigin.* Das könnte wiederum heissen, dass ihr an einem Boss alle Versuche verbraucht habt und keine mehr oder zu wenige für den Professor hattet. Kann natürlich völliger Blödsinn sein, meine Spekulation, aber ich will dir nur gerade zeigen, dass es überhaupt keinen Sinn macht, auf Menschen in einem Forum rumzuhacken, weil man kein Hintergründe kennt und die Transparenz nicht gegeben ist, als dass man sagen kann, der is ernsthaft doof. Wer weiss, vlt denkt sich Knochi das alles nur aus, um sich den Tag zu verkürzen und is eigtl total anders. Ich versuch halt alles immer neutral zu sehen und so unpersönlich zu halten wie es nur geht. Das Knochis incoming dmg er sich elbst zuzuschreiben hat is klar^^



als wir den prof gelegt haben gabs die versuche noch ^^ es war das we vorm "patch". 
ich "hack" auf ihm nur rum, weils mir langsam aufn sack geht wie großkotzig er is und sich n bisschen in...ja nennen wirs lügen..verstrickt.
und skillung..ich war in ulduar un naxx holy/diszi...erst als sich der raid aufgelöst hat, bin ich zum mainshadow geworden.
folglich weiß ich wovon ich red.


----------



## immortal15 (17. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Schwierig...
> Ich sage: Ja, jeder darf die Möglichkeit haben, alles zu sehen, abhängig von der investierten Zeit und dem eigenen Spielvermögen.
> Und so ist es momentan auch. Jeder, der sich etwas reinhängt und spielen kann, der wird auch zumindest Arthas sehen, früher oder später.
> 
> ...



ich neme den content an , ich KANN spielen , ich kenne ALLE bosse mein gear reicht alle mal ........und dass 2 jahre dauerzocken hat mir n scheissdreck gebracht , warum ? ganz einfach , wer keine ANSTÄNDIGE raidgrp /gilde findet hat die arsch karte gezogen ....wie ich .......


----------



## PetSchn (17. Februar 2010)

Is ja alles gut und schön, was hier so angesprochen wird. Aber mal anders gefragt....

Was würdet Ihr machen, wenn Ihr Euch heute erst das Spiel zugelegt hättet?
Ganz klar. So schnell wie möglich auf 80 leveln und Equip farmen. 

Dabei würdet Ihr aber die Hälfte verpassen und würdet (wie viele) die Geschichte von WarCarft nicht kennen.
Welcher frische 80-er hat denn schon mal Illidan gesehn und kann sagen warum der dort abgammelt, wo er gerade eben abgammelt ^^?

Für 13,- € bekommen neue Spieler wesentlich mehr geboten, als Spieler, die vor 4 Jahren angefangen haben mit zocken. 
Und einfach wird Ihnen der Einstieg auch gemacht. 
Einfaches Beispiel: Mit Eröffnung von ICC wurde ne neue Marke eingeführt und die "alten" Marken wurden damit leichter farmbar. Somit kommt man leichter an T9 (muss sich nicht mal den T9-Conntent reinziehn) und kann mit relativ guten Equip in ICC starten.

Soweit mal zu meiner Meinung.....


----------



## Tschambalaia (17. Februar 2010)

Sag mal blöde Frage, aber ich hab mir dein DMG Equip reingezogen Latharil: Was fährst du bitte so an dps an stationären Zielen? Ich mein du hast 830 Haste, das is krank^^. Ich dachte 600 zu haben wäre viel, aber 830 find ich echt krass. Oder sind das normale Werte?


----------



## Latharíl (17. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Sag mal blöde Frage, aber ich hab mir dein DMG Equip reingezogen Latharil: Was fährst du bitte so an dps an stationären Zielen? Ich mein du hast 830 Haste, das is krank^^. Ich dachte 600 zu haben wäre viel, aber 830 find ich echt krass. Oder sind das normale Werte?



in ner 5er ini sins 5-6k dps, 10er 7,5k- ohne großen support, 25er komm ich an die 9k


----------



## Ectheltawar (17. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Huhu miteinander...
> 
> Des öfteren habe ich nun gelesen dass einige sagen sie bezahlen 13€ also haben sie auch das Recht den gesammten Content zu sehen....
> meine persönliche meinung ist dass man sich für 13€ nur das Recht erkauft sich einen nackten Char auf einem von Blizzard unterstützten Server erstellen zu dürfen, mehr nicht....
> ...



Wenn ich das richtig rauslege sprichst Du nicht von Content, sondern es geht Dir wieder nur um Items. Für 13€ erlange ich das recht auf offiziellen WoW-Servern zu spielen und habe darauf vollen zugriff auf jeglichen von Blizzard angebotenen Content. Ob ich ihn nutze oder nicht, liegt nicht an meinem 13€. So ist es aber derzeit und das ist gut so.

Worum es Dir aber, mal wieder, geht sind die Items. Hier steht nach wie vor die Frage im Raum was diese mit dem Content zu tun haben? Wer gerne anspruchsvoll raiden möchte wird das tun, unabhängig von irgendwelchen Items. Items dienen einem "echten" Raider nur zu einem, sich das weiterkommen zu erleichtern. Diesem Spieler wird es aber vollkommen egal sein ob Spieler XY ein ähnliches Equip bekommt auf anderem Wege, warum solte es ihn auch stören? Behindert es seine Art des spielens auf irgend eine Weise? Was genau vershclechtert sich für diesen Spieler aufgrund der Tatsache das Blizz die Möglichkeit einbaut auch anderweitig an Raid-taugliches Equip zu kommen?

Wie bereits an anderer Stelle geschrieben geht es Dir also mal wieder nur ums profilieren über Pixel........
Daher wäre wohl der passendere Threadtitel: "Kann ich mir für 13€ das Recht erkaufen mich über andere erheben zu dürfen?"
Das wirklich dumme nur an dieser Frage ist, das alle um Dich herrum die gleichen 13€ bezahlen........


----------



## Tschambalaia (17. Februar 2010)

"...Welpenschutz..." das is geil xD

Joa Latharil, eine derartige dps habe ich mir gedacht. Was sind denn deine 830 Haste in %?


----------



## Latharíl (17. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> "...Welpenschutz..." das is geil xD
> 
> Joa Latharil, eine derartige dps habe ich mir gedacht. Was sind denn deine 830 Haste in %?



25%? iwi sowas xD


----------



## Klondike (17. Februar 2010)

das problem ist, die leute vermitteln doch auch das falsche bild. nur weil es epixx an jeder ecke gibt und man überall marken bekommt, so haben dennoch die wenigsten selbst bisher s3d im 10/25er down und schaut euch doch mal bei den leuten um, die sagen ohhhh blizz schiebt den leuten alles in den hintern, kaum einer von denen ist Sternenrufer, oder Astralwandler und Ulduar als hauptcontent ist schon lange vorbei 

ich finde für 13euro sollte jeder die möglichkeit haben einen einblick in die meisten inhalte zu bekommen, auch wenn er wenig zeit aufbringt...es bringt ja auch nix content zu liefern den 5% sehen werden, aber ein recht alles zu erhalten, das wirds wohl nicht geben und auch mit dem "itemshop" wird blizz bestimmt nur schnickschnack anbieten 

mir erschließt sich das problem also nicht so, in diesem sinne reinhauen und während ihr noch meckert, zocke ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudikarell (17. Februar 2010)

Naja gut letztenendes hat jeder seine eigene Auffassung was Skill, Erfahrung oder Fortschritt betrifft. Ich hab den Thread hier jetz schon von Anfang an verfolgt und an dem Punkt muss ich meinen Kommentar loslassen. Ich denke mal dass man die Aussagen von Skel nicht persönlich aufnehmen sollte, sondern mehr subjektiv sehen soll, im Kontext. Er hat sich nirgendwo hingestellt und geschrien "Ich bin der Beste". Ob er nun den einen oder anderen Boss gelegt oder nicht hat ist ja eigentlich egal. Er sprach von vielen Erfahrungen, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass er die alle "erfunden" hat.
Und ich muss auch sagen, dass es normal ist dass der Thread letztenendes um Equip und um die Community geht, also dieses Casual/Pro rumgetue, schliesslich ist der Tites des Threads nichts anderes als beide Auffassungen: 

-Die Casuals denken sich für 13€ sollte man eigentlich alles sehen dürfen.
-Die Pros meinen man bekommt nur nen nackten char.

Und irgendwo kann ich beide Seiten verstehen... 

Und @ Lari, Latha : Letzenendes ist derjenige ein Angeber, der sich ganz oben hinstellt. Und das ist nunmal derjenige der sagt er wäre besser als ein anderer... und ihr beide habt das gemacht... Skel hat sich niemals irgendwie profiliert, ihr beide schon indem ihr ihm gesagt habt dass ihr besser seit als er.... 

Letztenendes profiliert sich jeder auf seine weise, doch er profiliert sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mollari (17. Februar 2010)

Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach eher im Unvermögen vieler Spieler zu suchen, anderen auch etwas zu gönnen. Ich finde es erschreckend das die meisten sich die BC Zeit zurückwünschen in der nicht mal 20% der Spieler den schwarzen Tempel betreten haben, von Sunwell mal ganz zu schweigen. Und die die es damals geschafft haben fühlen sich heute total benachteiligt weil eben jeder viel erreichen und sehen kann. 

Ich sage dazu nur: Wer sich selbst nicht einzigartig genug ist und dies deswegen auf seinen Spielcharakter übertragen muss sollte die 13€ lieber bei einem guten Therapeuten investieren und an seinem Selbstwertgefühl arbeiten

Davon abgesehen sitzen bei Blizzard ein Haufen Leute die sich verdammt viel Mühe machen tollen Content zu schaffen. Denkt ihr die finden es gut wenn von 11,5 Millionen Spielern nur eine Hand voll davon berichten können wie schön das dort war?

Eine völlig sinnlose Diskussion die jeder Grundlage entbehrt und nur die unterstützt die sich für die Besten halten.


----------



## Tschambalaia (17. Februar 2010)

So, ich ziehe mich aus diesem Thread zurück. Wie ich finde hat dieser Thread komplett an Niveau verloren und spiegelt nun sehr gut wieder, wie die Wirklichkeit aussieht. Man wirft sich Beleidigungen hin und her, obwohl keiner den anderen kennt......oder vlt doch? Gab vor kurzen nen Thread in dem ein Azubi unwissend seinen Ausbilder ingame flamte. Wer weiss Pepe, vlt ist SilentJay dein bester Busenkumpel, nur wisst ihr nix davon.
Ich weiss nicht, aber ich geb euch mal den Tip, zieht euch von Izrael "Somewhere over the rainbow" rein, und dann versucht wieder zu streiten. Merkt euch eins, alles im Leben lässt sich mit einem Smile im Gesicht erledigen, in dem Sinne keep your smile, the eyes open and the head up to the sky.


----------



## Millencolin (17. Februar 2010)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Sorry aber dieses Thema ist Typisch für die Wow Community
> 
> Jeder soll nicht alles sehen.
> Jeder Noob bekommt mittlerweile T Sets.
> ...




ja ... genau darum dreht es sich.

ich hab spät zu bc angefangen und mir so lange als random mit anderen noobs den arsch in kara etc aufgerissen um an eq zu kommen. ich habe es vor dem großen patch noch dur mh und bt geschafft und das obwohl ich tagsüber beim arbeiten war.

ich hab mich auch nich beschwert.

marken für heros - ok aber Tsets sind heilig deswegen passt es mir garnich wenn man alles in den arsch geschoben bekommt.

wenn ich an ein T9 teil haben will - dann mach ich mir die arbeit durch den t7 und t8 content zu marschieren 	punkt


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2010)

Rudikarell schrieb:


> Und @ Lari, Latha : Letzenendes ist derjenige ein Angeber, der sich ganz oben hinstellt. Und das ist nunmal derjenige der sagt er wäre besser als ein anderer... und ihr beide habt das gemacht... Skel hat sich niemals irgendwie profiliert, ihr beide schon indem ihr ihm gesagt habt dass ihr besser seit als er....



Tut mir Leid, du kennst seine vorherigen Threads/Posts nicht. Es fielen die Worte ProGamer, durchziehen von low-GS-noobs etc. pp.
Ich könnte auch schlechteres Equip haben als er, aber zumindest hab ich es entpsrechend der Klasse möglichst effizient gesockelt. Die zwei Verzauberungen sind mir bewusst, wobei die Schulter schlichtweg versäumt wurde.
Ich stelle mich insofern über ihn, dass ich auch mal 20 Minuten länger in einer Random-Instanz bin und dort heile, ohne gleich wieder das Wort Low-GS-Noobs fallen zu lassen. Schau dir den Grundtenor seiner Posts/Threads an, es geht fast immer darum, dass er besser als jemand anderes ist. Oder er sich für etwas besseres hält (Stichwort: Speerspitze).
Irgendwann kann man die Füße nicht mehr still halten, und wenn man dann offensichtliche "Angriffsstellen" findet, um ihn auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückzuholen (oder es zumindest zu versuchen), dann spricht man das auch an.

Ich gehe 25er Raids nur Random, und egal ob mit meinem Priester oder mit meinem Jäger, immer gehör ich zu den recht gut equippten Spielern, die auch noch ihre Klasse verstehen. Aber das binde ich nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit anderen Leute auf die Nase. Mit Jägerkollegen im Randomraid wird per /tell über Equip, Sockelungen, Schadensoptimierung und so weiter gesprochen. Aber nachher geh ich aus dem Raid keinesfalls mit dem Gedanken: omg wtf was für noobs.
Bei ihm ist das anders.

Zuviel Text, wollt mich doch hier garnicht rechtfertigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudikarell (17. Februar 2010)

@Mollari

Ich kann dir nicht zustimmen. Stell dir doch mal vor jeder könnte den derzeitigen Endcontent machen. Resultat wäre Auflösung von Gilden, WoW würde erst komplett Casual werden und nichtmal n Jahr später hätte die gesammte Community den Content ausgelutscht. Vor allem stell dir vor wenn jeder alles erreichen könnte, dann wäre doch jeder Anreiz etwas zu erreichen kaputt. Man fährt keine Formel1 um beim Startschuss kurz Rückwärtsgang einzulegen und wieder vorwärts und ist erster im Ziel^^.

Viele Spieler können sich einfach nicht damit Abfinden dass man etwas leisten muss um etwas zu erreichen. Und leider gottes machen diese Spieler das Game auchnoch kaputt. Von Release von Wotlk bis heute gibts ne Stornierung der Spieleranzahl (Dez08-heute). Das zeigt doch Glasklar dass die Spielmechanik in Wotlk absoluter reinfall ist.

Raids sind ja Raids, weil sie schwerer sind als Heroinnies.


----------



## rocksor (17. Februar 2010)

Ganz einfach: Du bezahlst 13 Euro, damit die Entwickler des Spiels, also Blizzard, ständig daran rumwerkeln und unter Anderem neuen Content bringen. Somit hast du auch das Recht, den Content zu spielen, für den du bezahlst, jetzt mal ganz abgesehen vom Zeitaufwand. Auch Leute, die aufgrund von Zeitmangel nicht genug spielen können, haben das Recht. Wenn Blizzard nun nicht Geld verdienen müsste wäre eigentlich alles richtig. Da Blizzard aber weiß, dass sie weniger Geld verdienenen wenn Spieler abhauen vereinfachen sie das Spiel. Rein rechtlich hat Blizzard ja alles richtig gemacht._ Jeder hat das Recht den Content zu spielen, ob er es KANN ist seine und damit eine andere Sache._ Das Recht hat er jedenfalls. Ist doch nur verständlich, warum manche Leute klagen, dass sie nicht alles sehen wofür sie bezahlen (man zahlt nicht nur für die Server die Blizzard dir zur Verfügung stellt, sondern auch für den Content. Oder denkst du Blizzard wird vom Staat bezahlt damit sie sich die Zeit nehmen ICC ins Spiel patchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) . Stell dir vor, du kaufst dir ein teures Spiel, kommst aufgrund von Zeitmangel allerdings nicht dazu es zu spielen. Du würdest dich darüber ärgern, ebenso wie die Leute die nur wenig WoW zocken können, aber es trotzdem wollen weils ihnen Spaß macht. Jetzt könnte man auch einfach sagen " Hör halt auf wenn du eh keine Zeit hast ". Jetzt greift der große blaue Bruder ein und wittert den Verlust an Geld! Was wird getan? " Nein, bleib doch hier; wir machen Dir WoW einfach einfach " Und schon sind beide zufrieden. Blizzard behält sein Geld und der Casual kann schön weiter spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Tschambalaia (17. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...



Du sprichst genau das an, was hier jeder Selfnamed-Pro sich merken sollte: Ein Gentleman schweigt und geniest --> Ein Pro schweigt und geniest.
Oder warum glaubt ihr, war hier noch keiner von Ensidia und hat mal so richtig Dampf abgelassen^^

So, jetzt bin ich aber weg^^



Edith
Hach ja, nicht das ihr das jetzt denkt, nein ich bin nicht von Ensidia^^


----------



## Mollari (17. Februar 2010)

@Rudikarell

Ja aber es kann doch gar nicht jeder den Endcontent sehen, deswegen verstehe ich die Diskussion nicht. Es können nur viele Spieler mehr sehen als früher weil der "alte" Endcontent einfacher wird wenn es neuen gibt. Und wieso soll ich das T9 nicht für die zugänglich machen die es bisher nicht haben konnten, wenn es schon längst T10 gibt? Das braucht den T10 Träger doch dann nicht mehr zu interessieren oder? 

Ich finde es völlig ok so wie es ist. Die sogenannten "besseren" (liegt im Auge des Betrachters) Spieler sind immer ganz vorne mit dabei und frühzeitig im neuen Endcontent unterwegs. Nach einer angemessenen Zeit und wenn neuer Endcontent da ist wird der alte Content so generft das auch die Spieler hinkönnen die es vorher nicht geschafft haben. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist daran nichts verkehrt und niemandem wird irgendwas aberkannt. 

Letztendlich ist in WoW nichts so vergänglich wie der Erfolg. Er hat halt keine wirkliche Halbwertzeit mehr weil etwas das ich heute gewonnen habe vielleicht morgen schon nichts mehr wert ist. Ist es deshalb gerechtfertigt das ich das anderen nicht gönne?


----------



## Littelfoot (17. Februar 2010)

> *  13€ = Content ;oder Nackter LVL 1 Char?*




Also ich weiß ja nicht wie eure Level 1er aussahen/aussehen aber ein bischen was bekommst ja gestellt ;-)

Und definitiv wird nicht dafür bezahlt den Content zu sehen sondern dafür die CHANGE zu haben ein bischen (mehr oder weniger) Content zu sehen.
Wer für 13€ den aktuellen WoW-Content sehen will sollte mal einen guten Spieler fragen ob dieser für 13€ im Monat nicht dauerhaft nen Lifestream stellen könnte....


----------



## Ectheltawar (17. Februar 2010)

@Rudikarell
Das ist aber vollkommener Nonsense, findest Du nicht? Warum schiebt Blizz den überhaupt Content-Patches ein? Es stimmt schon das eine Möglichkeit geschaffen werden sollte bei der möglichst viele Spieler die Möglichkeit haben eingebauten Content auch zu sehen. Das Beispiel BC zeigt es doch, vielleicht hatten 5% der Spieler gerade mal den Tempel durch als schon ein Patch mit Sunwell kam, ergo machte Blizz also einen Contentpatch für 5% der Kundschaft, auch nicht gerade befriedigend für die Entwickler, oder? 

Und das die stagnierenden Spielerzahlen nicht am neuen Content liegen, sagt doch der letzte Bericht von offizieller Seite aus. Während oben immer mal wieder Spieler wegbrechen (was relativ normall ist, irgendwann braucht jeder mal ne Pause^^) kommt nicht genug unten nach. Die ganzen Startgebiete sind nunmehr 5 Jahre alt, für einen Neuling können die sich kaum messen mit anderen MMOs welche in den letzten Jahren rauskamen. Leider führt der Weg zum neuen Content aber genau über diese. Hier hat Blizz aber auch schon eine Lösung: Cataclysm!



> Raids sind ja Raids, weil sie schwerer sind als Heroinnies.


Das ist korrekt und bestreitet niemand, trotz allem hat Blizz dorch eine wunderbare Möglichkeit gefunden den Content für alle sichtbar zu machen. Sei es nun durch die Tatsache jede Instanz/Raid für 10 oder 25 zu gestallten, bzw ihr einen normallen und Heroischen Modus zu geben. Was ist daran so falsch?


----------



## Rudikarell (17. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, du kennst seine vorherigen Threads/Posts nicht. Es fielen die Worte ProGamer, durchziehen von low-GS-noobs etc. pp.
> Ich könnte auch schlechteres Equip haben als er, aber zumindest hab ich es entpsrechend der Klasse möglichst effizient gesockelt. Die zwei Verzauberungen sind mir bewusst, wobei die Schulter schlichtweg versäumt wurde.
> Ich stelle mich insofern über ihn, dass ich auch mal 20 Minuten länger in einer Random-Instanz bin und dort heile, ohne gleich wieder das Wort Low-GS-Noobs fallen zu lassen. Schau dir den Grundtenor seiner Posts/Threads an, es geht fast immer darum, dass er besser als jemand anderes ist. Oder er sich für etwas besseres hält (Stichwort: Speerspitze).
> Irgendwann kann man die Füße nicht mehr still halten, und wenn man dann offensichtliche "Angriffsstellen" findet, um ihn auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückzuholen (oder es zumindest zu versuchen), dann spricht man das auch an.
> ...



Du der TE ist einer der Sorte, der sich hinstellt, und subjektiv seine Meinung gibt. Diese soll ja nicht an irgendwen gerichtet sein. Ich persönlich kenne einige Progamer aus CS und muss sagen man kann sich das Wort Pro auslegen wie man möchte, genauso wie Casual, Noob oder Lowequip-Gimp^^... Bei seinen Aussagen sollte sich derjenige angesprochen fühlen auf den solche Aussagen zutreffen. Denn leider Gottes gibts in WoW nunmal Noobs, Lowequip-Gimps und all diese dinge, sonst würden solche Wörter ja garnicht existieren...

Ich kann den TE halt verstehen, denn früher waren solche Aussagen praktisch um zu wissen wie die Leute "Da oben" so denken... Dem entsprechend hat man sich halt dann angepasst... Aber an Anpassung fehlt es heutzutage einfach. Die hälfte der Realms meint sie kann was wegen Equip, aber kann nix.

Und dass er kein so "tolles" Gear hat hat er ja auch begründet und da kann er ja mal wirklich nix dafür... Denn schliesslich hängt er scheinbar an seiner Gilde, und ein leave wegen zu vielen Members wäre auch gegen euer Denken (Gemeinschaft) und meines hehe.... Und zu viele Member kann wirklich lästig sein sodass man mal schnell hinter den ein oder anderen Rdm-Raider in sachen Ausstattung fällt.

Anstatt sich seine Erfolge anzusehen sollte man lieber mal die Gilde seiner Signatur ansehen, und siehe da die haben 8 von 12 Bossen down und stehen bei Lord im 25er sogar auf Platz 1 Laut wowprogress.... Im encontent ist man halt leider nur so gut wie die eigene Gilde.


----------



## Raveneye (17. Februar 2010)

Millencolin schrieb:


> ja ... genau darum dreht es sich.
> 
> ich hab spät zu bc angefangen und mir so lange als random mit anderen noobs den arsch in kara etc aufgerissen um an eq zu kommen. ich habe es vor dem großen patch noch dur mh und bt geschafft und das obwohl ich tagsüber beim arbeiten war.
> 
> ...



Schöne Punkte, in anderen MMOs marschieren die Spieler auch durch die verschiedenen Dungeons um sich ihre Rüstungen und Waffen zu verdienen, trotzdem kommen dort solche Themen nicht auf, das einige ihre Rüstung nicht "verdient" haben. Das meinte ich mit meiner Antwort.


----------



## Lari (17. Februar 2010)

Rudikarell schrieb:


> Und dass er kein so "tolles" Gear hat hat er ja auch begründet und da kann er ja mal wirklich nix dafür...



Es geht mir nicht um sein Gear, geschweige denn sein Gearscore oder Durchschnitts-Itemlevel. Lediglich darum, was er daraus macht, und wie er sich hier gibt. Kommt rein, macht einen auf dicke Hose, und wenn mal genauer nachschaut war es doch nur ein Paar Socken zum ausstopfen.


----------



## Rudikarell (17. Februar 2010)

In der Theorie ist der derzeitige "Jederkannüberallhin"-Hype find ich nichts schlimmes.

Aber viel besser wäre eigentlich eine art Rdm-Schwierigkeitsgrad für Randoms, so könnten diese den Content auch sehen, bekommen aber entsprechen ihr Equip.

Da liegt derzeit glaub ich auch die Problematik. Viele meinen Icc ist für jedermann machbar, doch Fakt ist, dass ab Saurfang mit Rdm schluss ist. Resultat: Jeder meint er kann die Inni, doch in wirklichkeit kann er sie nur bis Saurfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mit Können meine ich Spielerisches können, nicht Equip, denn vom Equip her könnten eigentlich alle mit T9 die Inni komplett machen.

Aber ich sehs halt so: Ich habe vor kurzem eine lustige Sig gesehen... irgendwie

Casual -> Knöpfedrücken ->Boss Down
Skilled Player -> Knöpfedrücken + Rota ->Boss Down
Progammer ->Knöpfedrücken + Rota + Movement ->Boss Down

so irgendwie wars...

doch genau da ist das Problem was der TE ansprechen wollte, der Casual mag zwar auch knöpfe drücken, doch macht er das ineffizient. Der Skilled Player kennt die Rotas zwar dazu aber hat kein Movement. Und der Progammer is halt der Pro und holt alles aus sich raus. Und das angesprochene Problem ist dass der Casual von sich Überzeugt ist dass er jeden Boss legen kann weil er Equip hat. Der Skilled meint das gleiche. Und wirklich leute die wissen was man aus dem Equip rausholen kann und die sich bewegen gibts einfach wenige.

Leider braucht man für Icc letzteres, sonst ist die ID kaputt^^... und damit kommen glaub einige nicht klar

Jedenfalls hab ichs so verstanden...


----------



## Technocrat (17. Februar 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Armory



Nett... wenn man nur wüßte, ob das Dein Char ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudikarell (17. Februar 2010)

Gut klar ist dass die Buffed Community vielleicht nicht so denkt wie der TE... Doch die besagten Dinge die er beschrieb sind ingame allesamt vorhanden und nichts davon ist irgendwie aus der Luft gegriffen (Mal abgesehen jetz von der Erfahrung/Equip die der TE hat.) Er beschreibt die Situation aus der Sicht einer Person die Icc25 regelmässig raidet und 10er auch macht.
Und um ehrlich zu sein in seiner Position sind momentan ein ganzer Haufen im Spiel.

Ich meine stellt euch mal vor ihr würdet wegen eurem Equips niedergeflamed? (ingame weils hoch ist, also wird er als Poser beschimpft, und in Buffed gibts logischerweise immer Bessere als er)

Ich kann halt nicht verstehen was Leute an seiner Spielweise auszusetzen haben, jeder hat doch seine eigene... 

Zusammengefasst mag er halt Speedruns mit gut Equipten Leuten die auch Skill haben. Ich hab an Spielern die so zocken nichts auszusetzen. Aber hier wird er halt deswegen hingestellt wie der hochnäsige Adlige. Und wenn man sein Equip mit dem eines Pdk25er Typen vergleicht dann ist im Vergleich (wohlgemerkt^^) sein Equip ein Meilenstein. Er vergleicht sich selbst nur mit der Mehrheit, mehr oder schlimmeres macht er im Prinzip nicht.

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen warum hier einige ihn direkt angreifen Oo... Er sprach letztenendes immer Subjektiv und hat keinen direkt beleidigt, jedenfalls hab ichs nirgendwo gesehen. Er mag zwar sachen wie casuals, noobs oder so gesagt haben, hat aber keinen direkt damit gemeint. Somit wollte er ja nur erreichen dass sich die angesprochenen angesprochen fühlen. Und um ehrlich zu sein gibts auch hier in Buffed leute die zu faul sind Raids zu eröffnen, die sich schleifen lassen usw usw. und das nichtmal einsehen wollen.

Und dann wird er weggescheucht à la "Dein Equip ist aber käse, du hast hier garnichts zu sagen"

Ok. Angenommen er würde jetzt mit dem wirklich allerbesten Charakter Weltweit dastehen... dann würden die meisten ihm wohl zustimmen...

Und auch nicht zu vergessen ist, dass es hier alle Arten von Spielertypen von verschiedenen Realms gibt. Seiner ist ein PVP realm... jemand von einem RP Realm hat also überhaupt keine Ahnung wovon er eigentlich redet.


----------



## Millencolin (17. Februar 2010)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Schöne Punkte, in anderen MMOs marschieren die Spieler auch durch die verschiedenen Dungeons um sich ihre Rüstungen und Waffen zu verdienen, trotzdem kommen dort solche Themen nicht auf, das einige ihre Rüstung nicht "verdient" haben. Das meinte ich mit meiner Antwort.



ty


----------



## Müllermilch (17. Februar 2010)

Naja wenn ich in nem Fußballverein bin muss ich auch monatliche Vereinsgebühren bezahlen. Trotzdem hab ich dadurch nicht das Recht bei der WM anzutretten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (17. Februar 2010)

Rudikarell schrieb:


> Gut klar ist dass die Buffed Community vielleicht nicht so denkt wie der TE... Doch die besagten Dinge die er beschrieb sind ingame allesamt vorhanden und nichts davon ist irgendwie aus der Luft gegriffen (Mal abgesehen jetz von der Erfahrung/Equip die der TE hat.) Er beschreibt die Situation aus der Sicht einer Person die Icc25 regelmässig raidet und 10er auch macht.
> Und um ehrlich zu sein in seiner Position sind momentan ein ganzer Haufen im Spiel.
> 
> Ich meine stellt euch mal vor ihr würdet wegen eurem Equips niedergeflamed? (ingame weils hoch ist, also wird er als Poser beschimpft, und in Buffed gibts logischerweise immer Bessere als er)
> ...



Nein... würde meine meinung nicht ändern wenn es sich um skel handeln sollte... liegt aber auch mehr daran dass sich unsere wege öfters hier im forum kreuzen... genauso wie die von seinem schatten... Klar er kann spielen wie er will ändert halb nur nix an der arroganz die er versprüht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das mit dem schleifen mag sein... es gibt aber doppelt soviele leute die aktiv an sich arbeiten und nebenbei die unter ihnen nicht vergessen... nur gibt es einige leute hier auf buffed und auch besonders in diesem forum die sich damit rühmen arrogante kleine kinder zu sein die es ekelhaft finden neben sich leute zu haben die noch lange nicht auf dem abstellgleis gelandet sind wie sie selbst. Und unser freund ist sozial gesehen auf dem besten weg dahin... so hart es klingen mag.


----------



## x123 (17. Februar 2010)

13 € = du darfst auf den offiziellen servern spielen und erhälst kundensupport von blizzard im spiel, ausserdem entwickeln sie das spiel weiter. (kennt man ja aus pserver-diskussionen)

13 euro im monat zu bezahlen bedeutet nicht, dass ich auch mit dem noch so minimalsten zeitaufwand alles sehen darf, sonst wäre das ja: "hey! ich habe nur 5 min die woche zeit, also, ich muss mein recht bekommen - einen 80er, fullepic, ICC niveau bitte, dann kann ich auch mit 5 min/woche nach icc!"

sagt man "hey ich bezahle 13 euro, habe aber nicht soviel zeit um meinen char icc25 ready zu machen, ich will trotzdem hin!!!" geht das nicht (wäre auch im prinzip genau das erstgenannte) - so funktioniert das spiel einfach nicht. kein spiel (bzw. MMO) funktioniert so, dass - egal wie hoch der zeitaufwand ist - jeder das gleiche zu sehen bekommt!

man könnte höchstens sagen "entweder ich sehe alles, oder ich quitte WoW!!!!" - macht eh keiner ^_^


tjoa, am ende gilt aber: blizzard macht die regeln! die entscheiden, wie der content wird, wieviel zeit man reinstecken muss und wie einfach er wird. es ist immernoch deren spiel und kein gesetz der welt würde es erlauben klage gegen blizzard zu erheben weil man nicht genug zeit in das spiel investiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (17. Februar 2010)

für 13,-- € den ganzen Content sehen?

und was ist wenn ich den Endcontent nicht sehen will?
sondern lieber twinke?

kriege ich dann nen Teil zurückerstattet?
Wäre mal ne neue Geschäftsidee.


----------



## Rudikarell (17. Februar 2010)

Ja gut ich bräuchte dazu wirklich Zitate zu dem was du da sagst, weil ich hab eigentlich nichts von ihm schlimm gefunden.
Ich sehe halt nur dass er sich oft nur rechtfertigen will warum er GS benutzt, aber was schlimmes hab ich nich gesehen.er sagts ja oft genug dass es für ihn ja nur ne zeitfrage ist und er ja nix gegen die anderen spieler hat. ich find halt jeder soll so spielen wie er möchte, und man soll darauf nich rumhacken. wenn er so spielt und ihm das spass macht, warum wird er dann für die spielweise weggeflamed?


----------



## Klos1 (17. Februar 2010)

Wieviele Threads dieser Art wollt ihr eigentlich noch ansammeln? Blizzard will, daß die Leute den gesammten Content sehen können. Früher war es nicht der Fall und somit haben sie es geändert. Zum einen, weil nicht Hardcore-Zocker den Großteil an Spielern stellen, sondern Leute mit normalen Spielverhalten und zum anderen, so klang es zumindest aus Interviews heraus, weil sie keinen Bock haben, daß ein nicht unerheblicher Teil des Contents, in dem sie ihr ganzes Herzblut hineingesteckt haben, für wenige Auserlesene begehbar ist. PUNKT!

Wo ist da jetzt noch derart großer Diskussionsbedarf vorhanden, der diese Flut an immer gleichen Threads rechtfertigen könnte? Das artet eh nur wieder in "Pseudo-Pro-Gamer vs. Casual" aus.


----------



## Phystikia (17. Februar 2010)

tuerlich schrieb:


> Definiere mal bitte "Content". Meinst du Endgame-Content? Meinst du Rar-Mobs in Nordend (tlpd z.B. ich hab ihn auch nur einmal gesehen... tot)? Meinst du den Lichking-Fight? Oder meinst sogar nur die ganzen Gebiete (Entdecker)?
> 
> ODER: Meinst du mit "Content" nur wieder "mimimi-wow-ist-zu-einfach-blubb", oder "keiner-betet-mein-equip-mehr-an-schnief", oder "epixxe-kriegt-jeder-fast-umsonst-wäääh"?
> 
> Mir persönlich ists relativ egal, ob Blizzard einem Triumpfmarken oder Frostmarken schenkt. Wegen mir soll jeder mit T10 rumlaufen. Dann hat jeder die gleiche "Gearscore" und es zählt mal wieder nur der Skill. Aber dann ist das gewhine der Möchtegerns wieder groß. Jeder, der sich beschwert, dass das Equip für den Endcontent (um zum Thema zurück zu kommen) hinterhergeschmissen wird, ist selber ein Bob! Holt euch doch die 25er HM-Items! Ihr seid ja alle in Profi-Gilden, so wie sich das anhört (von "Casuals" und "Noobs"). Die wirklich guten Wowler lachen sich eins über das Markenequip, holen sich die HM-Items und schweigen. Die wahren Bobs erstellen auf Buffed.de Threads, wo sie rumwhinen, dass jeder T9 geschenkt bekommt...



Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass in unzähligen Threads von den ach so bösen Casuals, Noobs, was auch immer, rumgejammert wird man möge ihnen doch bitte alles auf dem Silbertablett servieren. Weitaus öfter bekommt man Sachen wie "warum kriegt nun jeder T9 und ich kann nicht mehr posen" "warum meckern alle wenn ich einen GS von 5k für eine Hero voraussetze" etc. zu sehen. Und lieber TE, du hast dich da schon öfter hervorgetan.
Die meisten Casuals, die ich kenne, und ich rechne mich selbst auch dazu, jammern nicht, sondern sind sich durchaus bewusst wieviel sie mit dem von ihnen betriebenen Aufwand erreichen können. Und oh Wunder, es gibt auch noch Spieler, für die besteht der "Content" nicht nur aus Raiden, sondern sie haben andere Prioritäten. Die wenigsten von ihnen posten hier im Forum und noch weniger beklagen sich ständig. Wenn es ihnen nicht passen würde, wären sie schon lange nicht mehr in der WoW.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Februar 2010)

@Skêlletôr2000

Ich habe deinen Zweitacc gesperrt und weise dich dezent darauf hin, dass solches Verhalten gegen die Netiquette verstößt und beim nächsten Mal nicht Gnade vor Recht ergeht.




Zusatz: 



Ich habe mir die letzten fünf bis sechs Seiten angesehen und diese Teile entfernt, die sich nur noch darum gedreht haben, mit dem Finger auf Skelletor zu zeigen und, gemeinsam im Chor, über ihn zu lachen respektive sich über ihn lustig zu machen.

Im Kern mag die Masse Recht haben, die Art und Weise ist aber in keinster Weise zu rechtfertigen und schon garnicht sollte der Thread als pseudo-psychologische Fachsimpelei missbraucht werden um Charakterstudien über den TE zu erstellen, geschweige denn themenfremde Grundsatzdebatten auszutragen.. Offtopic wurde natürlich auch entfernt. Sollte niemand mehr etwas sinnvolles beizutragen haben, kann man den Thread im übrigen durch Nicht-Beachtung auf die hinteren Bänke verdammen.


----------



## Zwigg (17. Februar 2010)

Der aktuelle "PVE" Content ist ICC <- wer will mir wiedersprechen?
Für alle zugänglich! <- wer will mir wiedersprechen?

Ich denk mal bis hierhin eindeutig oder? 

Jetzt zum feinen. Wenn ein NonPro (Casual oder Dauerzocker) Ansprüche auf ICC Loot haben will bekommt der den bis T10!
Alle die ihre Klasse verstehen und die sonstigen Vorraussetzungen erfüllen haben demnächst T10,5!

Also warum geilen sich dann die angeblichen Pros mit T10 darüber auf das andere auch T10 haben?

Und der TE ist aus meiner Sicht an seinem Serverweiten Problem selber schuld. Ich mix mir keine randomgruppe mit den Anspruch auf Erfolg.


Desweiteren wiederhole ich mich mal!
13 € zahlt jeder WoW Spieler weil er Spass am Spiel hat. Wenn man nur rumkotzt spielt man das flasche Spiel und bezahlt dafür auch noch.


----------



## Zentoro (17. Februar 2010)

Man erhält einen nackten Level 1 Char für 13 € - soso.

Verwechselt das mal nicht mit dem wahren Leben. Man zahlt für ein Spiel und will es auskosten.

Was bringt es mir, dass ich die Maxstufe erreiche, dann aber keinen Meter mehr vorwärts komme, weil ich eben nur 1x - 2x die Woche spiele oder nicht der Schnellste in der Reaktion bin.


----------



## Dabow (17. Februar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Was ist denne bitteschön "Content"?
> WoW ist mehr als die paar Raidinstanzen



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seh ich genauso. MC, Ony, BWL und Naxx zu 60er Zeiten waren Content. Oder der BT + SWP ... aber heute kommt man sogar als Casual in den genuss, den Lichking legen zu dürfen.


----------



## Xorle (17. Februar 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich Pepe richtig verstanden habe meinte er damit, das es außer Raidinstanzen (egal welche) noch mehr zum spielen und Spaß haben in WoW gibt (was ich genauso sehe) und nicht, dass wegen der (angeblichen) Einfachheit der ICC dies nicht als Content anzusehen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (17. Februar 2010)

Zwigg schrieb:


> Jetzt zum feinen. Wenn ein NonPro (Casual oder Dauerzocker) Ansprüche auf ICC Loot haben will bekommt der den bis T10!
> Alle die ihre Klasse verstehen und die sonstigen Vorraussetzungen erfüllen haben demnächst T10,5!
> 
> Also warum geilen sich dann die angeblichen Pros mit T10 darüber auf das andere auch T10 haben?
> ...



HALT!

Ich selber bin jemand der net übermäßig viel, recht viel, aber eben nicht zu viel gespielt hat.

Ich finde trotzdem, dass es Mist ist, dass jeder mit T10 rumrennen wird.

Wenn ich nen Random Raid auf ICC machen würde, würde ich natürklich niemanden mitnehmen, der wirklich zu schlechtes EQ hat. Aber wenn mir da 24 leute mit T9 im Raid zur Verfügung stehen, später dann T10, davon haben aber nur 10 leute wirklich Raiderfahrung macht der Raid weder Spaß, noch bringt er etwas. 

Ich selber bin der Meinung, dass das EQ ein Status ist wie weit man im Spiel gekommen ist. Nicht um zu Protzen, dazu war mein EQ, auch wenn es zu BC full T6 war, nicht gut genug, weil Sunwell Sachen fehlten. Außerdem steh ich net gerne mehrere Stunden nur dumm in der gegend rum. Aber es war eben ein Symbol, dass man etwas erreicht hat, vor allem auch, dass die Gilde fähig war. Wenn meine Gilde mit T6 rumgelaufen ist wusste jeder, dass wir den BT clear hatten. Wenn jetzt die komplette Gilde mit T9,5 rumrennt kann es heißen, dass die Gilde nix taugt und sich die Meisten haben ziehen lassen. 

Es nervt nicht soooo sehr,dass jeder an das EQ kommt (ein bischchen natürlich schon) aber vornehmend, weil jeder ohne Aufwand daran kommt.

Wenn es wie zu BC keine Random Raids gäbe, könnten die meisten Gilden trotzdem weit kommen. Warum? 
Weil man mit anderen Gilden Bündnisse schließen kann. So haben wir es gemacht, dadurch 25er Raids gestellt und erfolgreich geraidet. Heut kann man das ganze ganz einfach durch 24 wild fremde Leute ersetzen.


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> ....
> Ich selber bin der Meinung, dass das EQ ein Status ist wie weit man im Spiel gekommen ist. ....



Tja und wenn einer mit T10 rum rennt, ist er bis in ICC gekommen.


----------



## Braamséry (17. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Tja und wenn einer mit T10 rum rennt, ist er bis in ICC gekommen.



Lies den ganzen Text. Bezieh dich auf den ganzen Text. Etwas aus dem Zusammenhang reißen ist nicht gerade optimal.


----------



## Ectheltawar (18. Februar 2010)

So wie sich WoW nun entwickelt hat ist den Erfahrungen von Blizz zu verdanken. Blizz führt genaustens Buch über alles was in WoW vor geht und somit steht hinter dem meisten was sie tun schon etwas sinnvolles, oder zumindest der Versuch ehemalige Mißstände zu beheben. Natürlich kann so ein Versuch auch mal hinten losgehen, aber zumindest im bezug auf die Itemverteilung haben sie einen vernünftigen Schritt gemacht.

Raiden ist etwas bei dem man sich einarbeiten muß, so oder so. Equip ist zweitrangig und dient einfach nur dafür noch stärkere Encounter anzugehen. In der Vergangenheit baute auf dieser Itemspirale ein Raid auf dem nächsten auf. Am schlimmsten war das noch zu Classic-Zeiten, man mußte Raid A erfolgreich absolvieren und nicht zuletzt farmen um sich die Itemgrundlage für Raid B zu schaffen, welcher wiederrum die Items für Raid C lieferte. Problem an diesem Prinzip sind Neueinsteiger und Aussteiger. Ist ein Raid (und das waren damals noch 40 Mann/Frau^^) erstmal in Raid C angelangt schmerzt jeder Abgänger, da Neuzugänge ja erst durch Raid A und B geschleift werden mußten. Für Raid-Neulinge war es, war der Server erstmal auf einem Raid C-Niveau, recht schwer anschluss zu finden da sie ja gezwungen waren einen neuen Raid zu finden welcher bei Raid A anfängt. Das alles war ingesamt eher suboptimal und daher gab es bereits die ersten Änderungen in BC welche dann von Blizz in WotLk einfach weitergetrieben wurden.

Natürlich führt dieses neue Prinzip auch zu anderen Problemen, ist ja meist so im Leben, aber sind diese verschmerzbar. Das eine Problem ist halt das Leute so in einen "härteren" Raid einsteigen können, ohne zuvor an den "leichteren" trainiert zu haben und gewisse Spieler können sich nicht mehr über ihre Items anderen gegenüber profilieren. Letzteres denke ich kann man getrost als ohnehin vollkommen banalen Mist verkraften, wem das weh tut der sollte 13€ in einen Therapeuten investieren. Was nun das erste angesprochene Problem angeht so empfinde ich es zumindest für einen erträglichen Zustand im Gegensatz zu dem Status von früher. Es wird stets Spieler geben die irgendwann mit einem MMO aufhören, oder zumindest pausieren. Das bedeutet es brechen oben immer Spieler weg und diese müssen durch Neuzugänge aufgefangen werden. Das erfordert aber das Neueinsteiger auch die Möglichkeit haben Anschluss zu finden. Ich denke für 13€ im Monat erwarten die Spieler eben auch diese Möglichkeit und es ist nunmal in der Vergangenheit enorm schwer gewesen und sowas führt nur zu einem unnötigen Verlust von Spielern.

Daher auch das nächste AddOn Cataclysm, welches insbesondere dafür dient im unteren Bereich wieder etwas spannendes zu schaffen um eben neue Spieler für unser aller Hobby zu begeistern. Wer ehrlich zu sich selber ist weiß das ein MMO nur existieren kann wenn wir Mitspieler haben, für alles andere gibt es zahlreiche Single-Player Spiele. Dementsprechend sollte man Blizz schon dank zollen für jeden Schritt den sie machen, dafür Sorge zu tragen, das wir auch im nächsten jahr noch genug Leute um uns haben, um überhaupt raiden gehen zu können.


----------



## Latharíl (18. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Tja und wenn einer mit T10 rum rennt, ist er bis in ICC gekommen.



t10 beweist nur das einer fleissig marken gefarmt hat- via daily/weekly/whatever
erst bei t10,5 oder items ausm 25er weißte, er hat die, bis dato, höchste/schwerste/highcontent raidinstanz gesehen


----------



## rebotic (18. Februar 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> wenn ich in wow sagen wir jetzt nen char grade mal auf lvl 80 hab und dann mir mal mühsam einen hochequipen muss um den endcontent zu sehen, wird es schwer bzw. unmöglich das zu schaffen wenn man vielleicht nur am wochenende mal 1-2 stunden zeit hat...dann is nämlich cata draußen und kein schwein interessiert sich mehr für ICC z.B.




Öhm ja ne oder?
Mühsam hochequippen in WotLK,in BC vllt. noch ein bisschen.
Classic war mühsam hochequippen...


----------



## Xerom (18. Februar 2010)

Im großen und ganzen hat der TE recht. Das einzigste was einem selbst gehört sind die DVD`s und die Seriennummern. Die 13€ (10 bei jährlicher einmalzahlung) sind für Serverpflege,Mitarbeiter etc.
Man hat kein recht irgendwas zu fordern nur zu spielen innerhalb der Regeln und Verhaltensweisen. Das diese Regeln eingehalten werden und die Spieler nicht Ausarten sind die 13€ GM etc wollen auch erst mal bezahlt sein.

Das einzigtse was ich ne Schweinerei finde ist das ich für eine Dienstleistung bezahle und Blizzard nicht in der Lage zu sein scheint Lagfreie Server bereitzustellen, ausser ne Entschuldigung beim Anmelden ist nix und das können die sich sonst wo hinstecken.
Ich und bestimmt andere auch denken das man mit oder ohne Event Lagfrei spielen kann, ohne das es Minuten dauert bis der Cast Ausgeführt ist oder man eine Rauchen kann (ja das ist so ohne Übertreibung) bis der Loot in der eigenen Tasche ist.


----------



## el-boom (18. Februar 2010)

/close ?


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2010)

Mit WoW ist es wie mit Sportvereinen oder dem Fitness Studio...

Man bezahlt einen festen Betrag im Monat, für den darfst du die Geräte nutzen. In diesem Fall sind es die Server.
Was du aus deinem Charakter machst, ist allein deine Sache.

Wenn du im Monat 17 Euro fürs Studio bezahlst, dann verlangst du ja auch nicht, dass in dem Preis eine Bodybuilding-Optik für deinen Körper mit inbegriffen ist.
Es liegt allein an dir, das umzusetzen.


----------



## Tschambalaia (18. Februar 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn du im Monat 17 Euro fürs Studio bezahlst, dann verlangst du ja auch nicht, dass in dem Preis eine Bodybuilding-Optik für deinen Körper mit inbegriffen ist.



Doch, klar kann ich das verlangen. Bei 17&#8364; im Monat verlang ich offen gesagt auch, dass neben meinem, nach 2 Monaten zum Stahlkörper gewordenen heraklischen Adonis-Paket, auch je links und rechts eine Blondine mit minimum90-genau60-genau90 Massen tanzen. Über mir hat eine Brünette zu schweben, um mir während meiner Kniebeugen gefälligst Trauben in den Mund hängen zu lassen. Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen^^


----------



## Kjarrigan (18. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Doch, klar kann ich das verlangen. Bei 17€ im Monat verlang ich offen gesagt auch, dass neben meinem, nach 2 Monaten zum Stahlkörper gewordenen heraklischen Adonis-Paket, auch je links und rechts eine Blondine mit minimum90-genau60-genau90 Massen tanzen. Über mir hat eine Brünette zu schweben, um mir während meiner Kniebeugen gefälligst Trauben in den Mund hängen zu lassen. Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen^^




Du hast noch 1 Frau vergessen die dir Luft zufächert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (18. Februar 2010)

Man zahlt 13€ um in der welt rumlaufen zu dürfen und nicht mehr. Dieses mimimi wir casuals zahlen genau so viel wie hardcorespieler is bullshit. Zeit ist geld und hardcorespieler zahlen eben mehr zeit als casuals. Somit zahlen sie mehr und sehen mehr. Jeder kann icc clear machen dank id verlängerung. wenn man zu doof is sich ne gilde zu suchen und immer random geht ists klar, das man nichts gebacken bekommt. Es gibt genug casualgilden die in icc vorran komm, da sie ebend ids verlängern. also heult nicht rum.


----------



## Tschambalaia (18. Februar 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> Du hast noch 1 Frau vergessen die dir Luft zufächert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein, hab ich nicht. Die Frauen stehen auf diese animalischen Schweissperlen, die wie in der Cola-Werbung an der stählern glänzenden Adonis-Brust hinunterlaufen xD........*mit-dem-finger-auf-die-eigene-brust-fass*-aahhh psst heiss


----------



## Alfator (18. Februar 2010)

auch wenn ich durchaus den ansatz einiger wenigspieler nachvollziehen kann, immerhin spielt sich ein großteil der derzeit innerhalb wow's spaßbringenden tätigkeiten im endcontent ab, so würde ich umgekehrt von diesen wenigspielern gerne das fordern was sie immer von uns vielspielern fordern: verständniss für die spielweise des anderen.
ja, ich bin gerne schnell durch ne ini durch (d.h. 15 - 20 min), ja, ich spiele gerne auf hardmode und auf erfolge hin, und ja, das spiegelt sich auf dauer im equip meines chars wieder.
wenn nun paul wenigspieler mit mir in ne ini geworfen wird vom randomtool habe ich mich leider seiner spielweise anzupassen, ich kann leider nicht verlangen das jeder diese vorliebe für schnelles, actionreiches und ultimativ spaßbringenderes spielen teilt.
aber genau hier liegt der hund begraben: der vielspieler muß sich den großteil der zeit die er in randomgruppen verbringt dem wenigspieler anpassen, der wenigspieler hingegen begegnet recht häufig dem vielspieler mit unverständniss bis feindseligkeit (so erst gestern wieder erlebt in einer heroic in der der "starcaller"-palaheal vom "the patient"-krieger dd in grund und boden geflamed wurde weil er es wagte nach dem ersten boss ein "gogo ^^" zu posten)
um mal ein etwas naheliegenderes beispiel als den tetrisvergleich aufzuzeigen: seinerzeit als ich baldurs gate 1+ 2 durchgespielt habe hatte ich auch die wahl ob ich mich nur der hauptstory widme oder die ganzen nebenquests und gefühlsduseleien meiner gruppenmitglieder mitnehme. ultimativ hatte ich auf beide weisen das spiel durch, für den gleichen preis, jedoch im zweiten fall hatte ich mehr spielzeit und spielspaß herausgeholt weil ich bereit war mehr zeit aufzuwenden.
im grunde gilt für wow in meinen augen das gleiche: ja, natürlich zahlt mein gegenüber genausoviel geld wie ich, aber kann er deshalb erwarten genausoviel vom spiel zu haben wie jemand der das doppelte an seinem zeitaufwand in das spiel investiert?

ot: lathariel, bevor du auf anderen herumhackst solltest du evtl dich mal an die eigene nase fassen, für jemand der behauptet "den durchblick" zu haben und "shadow aus leidenschafft" zu sein ist dein char ein wenig... fragwürdig geskillt und verzaubert (noobfalle fokusierte gedanken geskillt statt innerer fokus und und verbesserte vampirumarmung, eindeutiger hinweis das du bei anub noch nie ernsthaft als shadow mitgenommen wurdest, 63 spellpower auf kolben statt black magic, was bedeutet: seit mindestens 3.3 nicht mehr über den shadow informiert, ausdauer statt spellpower auf den pvp-armschienen, pvp-brust mit hp statt resi verzaubert, generell pvp equip gnadenlos versockelt)


----------



## Esda (18. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Doch, klar kann ich das verlangen. Bei 17€ im Monat verlang ich offen gesagt auch, dass neben meinem, nach 2 Monaten zum Stahlkörper gewordenen heraklischen Adonis-Paket, auch je links und rechts eine Blondine mit minimum90-genau60-genau90 Massen tanzen. Über mir hat eine Brünette zu schweben, um mir während meiner Kniebeugen gefälligst Trauben in den Mund hängen zu lassen. Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen^^



wie hier wieder Brünette diskriminiert werden -.- tssss


----------



## RedShirt (18. Februar 2010)

> wie hier wieder Brünette diskriminiert werden -.- tssss



Brünette Damen > all.

*this*


----------



## Esda (18. Februar 2010)

/sign!


----------



## Latharíl (18. Februar 2010)

Alfator schrieb:


> ot: lathariel, bevor du auf anderen herumhackst solltest du evtl dich mal an die eigene nase fassen, für jemand der behauptet "den durchblick" zu haben und "shadow aus leidenschafft" zu sein ist dein char ein wenig... fragwürdig geskillt und verzaubert (noobfalle fokusierte gedanken geskillt statt innerer fokus und und verbesserte vampirumarmung, eindeutiger hinweis das du bei anub noch nie ernsthaft als shadow mitgenommen wurdest, 63 spellpower auf kolben statt black magic, was bedeutet: seit mindestens 3.3 nicht mehr über den shadow informiert, ausdauer statt spellpower auf den pvp-armschienen, pvp-brust mit hp statt resi verzaubert, generell pvp equip gnadenlos versockelt)





black magic lohnt sich nur unter nem hastewert von 800...ich hatte black magic auf meinen sachen ^^ btw is mein pvp gear wirklich unter aller sau- ich bin im pvp auch nicht unterwegs...vllt solltest du dir meim pvegear anschauen BEVOR du dein mundwerk aufreißt.
im übrigen ist innerer fokus gaaaanz toll..jaaaaa...*daumen hoch* du hast ahnung
die verbesserte vampirumarmung hab ich nich mitgeskillt, weil mein klassenleiter im raid meinte, dass es nich nötig sei- und wir tryen anub hero, als so is es nich ^^. wenn wir wipen, liegts am fehlenden movement. punkt aus. 
mein pvp-gear is btw wahllos zusammen gesucht, ich hab mich nich ernsthaft damit auseinander gesetzt und ja- da seh ich jegliche kritik ein, ABER wenn du mir erzählen willst, dass ich meinen shadow im pve nich beherrsch, weil mein pvp-gear scheiße is- dann geb ich exakt so viel auf deine worte wie ich vom dreck meiner fingernägel halt


btw bin ich gerne bereit dir den shadow zu erklären..wie man sockelt, encht, spielt- wenn DU mir allerdings beweisen kannst, dass DEIN shadow VIEL besser/toller/whatever is- anhand DEINES chars un nich anhand irgendwelcher möchtegernguides, dann lass ich mit mir reden. denn nur wer eine klasse spielt, kann ahnung davon haben. 
ich hab viele guides gelesen, in denen bm als crap bezeichnet wurde- fands aber klasse als ich noch unter 800 haste lag..nur als bsp.


----------



## Desoxyribonukleinacid (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo Alle zusammen ich bin der viel zitierte "Wenigspieler" und was erschwerend hinzukommt ein "Einmalinderwocheraider" ich mag WoW so wie es ist und unsere zusammengewürfelte Truppe von 10 Spielern (7 unterschiedliche Gilden) hat bis Fauldarm Farmstatus nun sträubt sich die nette Modermiene noch etwas aber nächste Woche ist ja der nächste Run. Ja okay es dauert länger aber es geht vorwärts 

Was ich will ich damit sagen es ist unwichtig ob du viel oder wenig spielst, man sucht sich einfach Leute die im gleichen Rythmus ticken und schon ist die Welt in Ordnung. Das rumgehetze in den Randoms nervt mich nur in soweit das ich dort immer als Heiler und DD drinne stehe und häufig erstmal von Shadow auf Dizi umspeccen muss um heilen zu können was ja immer einen Mana-Crash nachsich zieht dummerweise hat da der Tank schon die ersten 3 Gruppen gepullt der Schurke ist halbtot weil er Schurkenhandel vergessen hat und sich somit schon die Hälfte der Aggro der 3 Gruppen sicher sein kann während ich noch hinten sitze und mir verzweifelt Manartränke einwerfe und Schattengeist los schicke um den Wipe zu verhindern. Aufbuffen oder ähnliches findet stumpf nicht statt und krepiert dann einer darf man sich auch noch das rumgemotze anhören was man doch für ein Amateur ist und bekommt dann das allseits beliebte l2p. 

Was ich zu dem Content sagen möchte is folgendes ich glaub kaum das ein Spieler der 3 Tage nach erscheinen von WotLK 80 war auch nur einen Hauch von der Story (sprich 80% des Inhaltes) gesehen geschweige auch nur eine Quest gelesen hat. 

Vielen Dank für euere Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Alfator (18. Februar 2010)

sorry lathariel falls das feindseeliger rüberkam als es gemeint war, ich wollte dich nur darauf verweisen das du tendenziel mit zweierlei maß gemeßen hast, zugleich wollte ich demonstrieren auf welche weise ich zu dieser ansicht gelangt bin. leider konnte ich nur dein pvp equip beurteilen da armory zwar dualspec anzeigt, aber leider nicht das zweitequip ^^ bzw in deinem fall das mainequip. dein pve equip ist definitiv top und up to date, auch wenn du den sockelboni im gürtel verspielst. 
ich bedanke mich für dein angebot, denke jedoch das es leute gibt die ratschläge von kompetenten priestern nötiger haben als ich ^^. und btw, ich wünsch euch viel erfolg bei aNoob, hab den stinkekäfer seit 2 monaten auf farm (hero 25 ^^), deswegen wage ich zu behaupten das beurteilen zu können


----------



## Latharíl (18. Februar 2010)

njaaa, wir scheitern am movement-.- was wieder beweist: hoher gearscore =/skill....


----------



## Orgoron (18. Februar 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Man zahlt 13€ um in der welt rumlaufen zu dürfen und nicht mehr. Dieses mimimi wir casuals zahlen genau so viel wie hardcorespieler is bullshit. Zeit ist geld und hardcorespieler zahlen eben mehr zeit als casuals. Somit zahlen sie mehr und sehen mehr. Jeder kann icc clear machen dank id verlängerung. wenn man zu doof is sich ne gilde zu suchen und immer random geht ists klar, das man nichts gebacken bekommt. Es gibt genug casualgilden die in icc vorran komm, da sie ebend ids verlängern. also heult nicht rum.



Es gibt auch leute wie mich z.B. die in drei Schichten arbeiten die sind nich zu doof sich ne Gilde zu suchen denen fehlt einfach die Zeit jede Woche um die selbe Zeit zu Raiden

Ist halt nicht jeder so ein 24 / 7 Kistenhockertroll wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (18. Februar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Es gibt auch leute wie mich z.B. die in drei Schichten arbeiten die sind nich zu doof sich ne Gilde zu suchen denen fehlt einfach die Zeit jede Woche um die selbe Zeit zu Raiden
> 
> Ist halt nicht jeder so ein 24 / 7 Kistenhockertroll wie du
> 
> ...



Ich kann nicht so schnell rennen wie der, will aber auch Gold
Ich kann nur 30 Minuten in der Woche spielen, will aber trotzdem alles sehen weil 13 Euro

Manchmal sollte man sich halt erstmal besser informieren. MMOs sind immer zeitaufwendig und sie belohnen immer den der mehr Zeit investiert. Aber das ist im Leben überall so. Echte Gelegenheitsspieler sind mit dem zufrieden was sie haben, weil sie so viel zu tun haben, das sie es garnicht nötig haben Content wie ICC sofort zu sehen, weil sie noch mit ganz anderen Sachen beschäftigt sind.

Aber allein der 24/7 Kommentar zeigt mir schon das Niveau deines Kommentares.


----------



## Torgas (18. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht was sich die Leute aufregen. Nur weil man 13€ bezahlt hat soll man gleich den gesamten Spielinhalt auf dem Silbertabelt geliefert bekommen?

Klar wollen auch die "Casual"- oder Wenigspieler möglichst alles vom Spiel sehen und beschäftigt werden. Kann man denke ich noch recht leicht nachvollziehen.
Man sollte das aber auch mal von der Seite der Spieler sehen, die den Inhalt im Augenblick recht schnell ausreizen. Haben die nicht auch 13€ bezahlt und damit das Recht erworben gut beschäftigt zu werden? Diese Spieler freuen sich über Bosse an denen sie mal eine ganze Weile zu knabbern haben weil diese einfach mal bockschwer designed und getuned wurden. Meiner Meinung nach sollte es eine Leistung darstellen, für die man hart arbeiten musste, wenn man Arthas (oder welchen Endboss auch immer) gelegt hat.

Um nochmal aus einer anderen (vielleicht mehr RP?) Richtung das ganze anzugehen: Was sind denn das für Oberbösewichte wenn man sie an einem Abend in einer Stunde wegputzt? Irgendwie unglaubwürdige finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



just my 2 cents


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Februar 2010)

Torgas schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was sich die Leute aufregen. Nur weil man 13€ bezahlt hat soll man gleich den gesamten Spielinhalt auf dem Silbertabelt geliefert bekommen?



Was spricht dagegen, wenn Blizzard den gesamten Spielinhalt (auch wenn es dir nur wieder um die Raids geht) auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert? Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Geschäftsmann würde versuchen seine Produktpalette ansprechend zu präsentieren und die Kundschaft mal zum Probieren zu bewegen.



Torgas schrieb:


> Klar wollen auch die "Casual"- oder Wenigspieler möglichst alles vom Spiel sehen und beschäftigt werden. Kann man denke ich noch recht leicht nachvollziehen.
> Man sollte das aber auch mal von der Seite der Spieler sehen, die den Inhalt im Augenblick recht schnell ausreizen. Haben die nicht auch 13€ bezahlt und damit das Recht erworben gut beschäftigt zu werden?



Nein, haben sie nicht. Hardcorespieler und Casuals haben alle die gleichen Rechte für 13€. Die Server zu nutzen und bei Unzufriedenheit zu kündigen.




Torgas schrieb:


> Diese Spieler freuen sich über Bosse an denen sie mal eine ganze Weile zu knabbern haben weil diese einfach mal bockschwer designed und getuned wurden. Meiner Meinung nach sollte es eine Leistung darstellen, für die man hart arbeiten musste, wenn man Arthas (oder welchen Endboss auch immer) gelegt hat.
> 
> Um nochmal aus einer anderen (vielleicht mehr RP?) Richtung das ganze anzugehen: Was sind denn das für Oberbösewichte wenn man sie an einem Abend in einer Stunde wegputzt? Irgendwie unglaubwürdige finde ich
> 
> ...


Also erstens hab ich bisher bei noch keinem (offline) Rollenspiel mehrere Stunden gebraucht, um den Endboss zu klatschen.
Zweitens gibt es Hardmodes, das schmeckt nicht allen, weil Hardmodes kein Content sein sollen, aber sie sind da.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (19. Februar 2010)

Wie wäre es wenn es eine Bahn gibt die alle Instanzen abfährt und man ein Führung beim GM buchen kann? Dann kann jeder sämtlichen Content sehen und alle sind zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschambalaia (19. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Also erstens hab ich bisher bei noch keinem (offline) Rollenspiel mehrere Stunden gebraucht, um den Endboss zu klatschen.
> Zweitens gibt es Hardmodes, das schmeckt nicht allen, weil Hardmodes kein Content sein sollen, aber sie sind da.



Guter Witz. Bei offline Spielen hast du es auch nicht mir der Unfähigkeit von 9/24 anderen Spielern zu tun. Die Schwierigkeit in WoW sind nicht die Encounter, sondern, dass der Raidleader die Dummheit seines Raids einschätzen muss und sozusagen die Blödheit der Spieler auf die Bosse anpassen muss. Und genau da liegt das Problem. Die Bosse sind nicht schwer, es gibt Guides, und überhaupt machen die Bosse IMMER nur das Gleiche. Das schwierige besteht in der Koordination der anderen.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will niemanden beleidigen, ich rede im Prinzip auch von meiner eigenen Blödheit. Aber es ist doch so. Blizzard schafft Encounter und schwächt sie wieder ab, weil wir entweder zu blöd sind, zu unfähig oder lassen nebenher nen Film laufen und brauchen so einfach Bosse, die nur die Hälfte der Linken Hirnpartie ausnutzt, damit das andere dreiviertel afk gehen kann.
Aber dafür gibts eben die Einstufung:.

10er = für Brainafk'ler und Blinde
25er = für viele Brainafk'ler und viele Blinde
10er hero = Anspruch für kleine Gruppen
25er hero = Anspruch für grosse Gruppen


----------



## Kjarrigan (19. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Guter Witz. Bei offline Spielen hast du es auch nicht mir der Unfähigkeit von 9/24 anderen Spielern zu tun. Die Schwierigkeit in WoW sind nicht die Encounter, sondern, dass der Raidleader die Dummheit seines Raids einschätzen muss und sozusagen die Blödheit der Spieler auf die Bosse anpassen muss. Und genau da liegt das Problem. Die Bosse sind nicht schwer, es gibt Guides, und überhaupt machen die Bosse IMMER nur das Gleiche. Das schwierige besteht in der Koordination der anderen.
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will niemanden beleidigen, ich rede im Prinzip auch von meiner eigenen Blödheit. Aber es ist doch so. Blizzard schafft Encounter und schwächt sie wieder ab, weil wir entweder zu blöd sind, zu unfähig oder lassen nebenher nen Film laufen und brauchen so einfach Bosse, die nur die Hälfte der Linken Hirnpartie ausnutzt, damit das andere dreiviertel afk gehen kann.
> Aber dafür gibts eben die Einstufung:.
> 
> ...



aha, heißt jeder der Arthas im 10er oder im 25er nicht down hat ist automatisch Brain-Afk? ich weiß das darauf wohl keine Antwort kommen wird aber gib doch mal Armory Link mit Königsmörder-Erfolg pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema: Ich finds ok das jeder die Möglichkeit hat mit etwas arbeit und training den Endcontent zu bestreiten, wer eben 24/7 raiden will um als erstes Arthas down zu haben muss sich nicht beschweren das die breite masse zu lange braucht und er gerade langeweile schieben muss.

MfG Kjar


----------



## schmetti (19. Februar 2010)

KingNothing22 schrieb:


> wenn ich in wow sagen wir jetzt nen char grade mal auf lvl 80 hab und dann mir mal mühsam einen hochequipen muss um den endcontent zu sehen, wird es schwer bzw. unmöglich das zu schaffen wenn man vielleicht nur am wochenende mal 1-2 stunden zeit hat...dann is nämlich cata draußen und kein schwein interessiert sich mehr für ICC z.B.



Qutsch... mit dem Dungeon finder bekommst du ruckzuck ne Gruppe für iNSTANZEN=MARKEN=GEAR...
Ich hab innerhalb innerhalb eines Monats soviel Marken zusammen gehabt das ich meinen neuen Char ( Jäger ) ICC ready hatte. nebenbei hats auch für 2 ICC  T-teile gelang. Naja ok Tora hat die T-10 Hände gedropt :-))

Und wenn Cata raus kommt bekommste die Frostmarken als Boss loot


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Guter Witz. Bei offline Spielen hast du es auch nicht mir der Unfähigkeit von 9/24 anderen Spielern zu tun.



Das ist natürlich richtig. Aber RP und Raids bzw Raids auf "Farmstatus" haben eh nicht viel miteinander zu tun. Als ich damals mit WoW angefangen habe, kam ich von Spielen wie Baldurs Gate, Icewind Dale und Gothik (meine RP-Laufbahn reicht bis zurück zu Pool of Radiance und Bard´s Tale) sowie Pen&Paper, daher war und ist für mich WoW einfach nur eine Variante von Diablo, etwas gemütlicher und "breiter" aber im Kern das selbe Spiel.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (19. Februar 2010)

Kjarrigan schrieb:


> aha, heißt jeder der Arthas im 10er oder im 25er nicht down hat ist automatisch Brain-Afk? ich weiß das darauf wohl keine Antwort kommen wird aber gib doch mal Armory Link mit Königsmörder-Erfolg pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



^^ ich find tschamba hat da scho recht... im 10er icc mag das ab saurfang vllt nicht mehr ganz so der fall sein mit brain-afk... aber gut modermine u fauldarm sind auch nich sehr schwer... genauso rat...

alles was unter icc ist stimmt scho mit dem seiner einschätzung ein... ich meine pdk10er hab ich letztens voll besoffen und bekifft locker ohne einen wipe mit ner rdm-grp in 45 min clear gehabt... 

vor allem bei den encounters muss man nicht alle fähigkeiten des bosses kennen. als heiler muss man andere sachen über den boss wissen als als dd oder tank... kommt also immer darauf an... ich hab als heiler find ich wirklich nicht viel in pdk zutun... movement ist zwar vorhanden doch nicht wirklich knifflig... 

die bosse unter icc muss man eigentlich nur einmal gesehen haben und man weiss sofort was der macht und wie man sich verhalten muss...


----------



## Orgoron (19. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht so schnell rennen wie der, will aber auch Gold
> Ich kann nur 30 Minuten in der Woche spielen, will aber trotzdem alles sehen weil 13 Euro
> 
> Manchmal sollte man sich halt erstmal besser informieren. MMOs sind immer zeitaufwendig und sie belohnen immer den der mehr Zeit investiert. Aber das ist im Leben überall so. Echte Gelegenheitsspieler sind mit dem zufrieden was sie haben, weil sie so viel zu tun haben, das sie es garnicht nötig haben Content wie ICC sofort zu sehen, weil sie noch mit ganz anderen Sachen beschäftigt sind.
> ...




Jaja ich weiss andere Leute erstmal pauschal als doof zu beschimpfen ist naturlich weit niveauvoller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschambalaia (19. Februar 2010)

Kjarrigan, schrieb ich, ich bin der Beste, habe alles down und bin der Übermensch?
Genau so Spieler wie dich hab ich echt satt, die sich nur mit einem Unterhalten können, wenn man ihnen den Dicksten-Pimmel-Erfolg postet.
Du kannst es sehen wie du willst. Aber Blizz HAT es nunmal so geändert, dass 10er/25er im Normalmode für die breite Masse ist. Und die breite Masse ist nunmal so, dass sie nicht 4std am Abend nonstop voll konzentriert hinterm Schirm sitzt und raidet, sondern die breite Masse ist nunmal zu 50% dabei und die anderen 50% Brain entspannen, sehen Fern, etc. Erst im HeroMode zeigt sich, wer wirklich dahinter hängt und sich anstrengt.
Und du kannst dir merken, ich werde mich NIEMALS hier im Forum zu denen Gesellen, die ihren Char posten werden, oder irgendwelche Erfolge. Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, echte Erfahrung von Bullshit zu unterscheiden, dann ist das dein Problem, nicht meins. Ich werde mich jedenfalls nicht wie ein kleines Kind rechtfertigen und bleibe auf meinem geposteten Standpunkt.
Ach und fraglich wird es erst, wenn du meine Klassifizierung oben persönlich nimmst.


----------



## Kjarrigan (19. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Kjarrigan, schrieb ich, ich bin der Beste, habe alles down und bin der Übermensch?
> Genau so Spieler wie dich hab ich echt satt, die sich nur mit einem Unterhalten können, wenn man ihnen den Dicksten-Pimmel-Erfolg postet.
> Du kannst es sehen wie du willst. Aber Blizz HAT es nunmal so geändert, dass 10er/25er im Normalmode für die breite Masse ist. Und die breite Masse ist nunmal so, dass sie nicht 4std am Abend nonstop voll konzentriert hinterm Schirm sitzt und raidet, sondern die breite Masse ist nunmal zu 50% dabei und die anderen 50% Brain entspannen, sehen Fern, etc. Erst im HeroMode zeigt sich, wer wirklich dahinter hängt und sich anstrengt.
> Und du kannst dir merken, ich werde mich NIEMALS hier im Forum zu denen Gesellen, die ihren Char posten werden, oder irgendwelche Erfolge. Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, echte Erfahrung von Bullshit zu unterscheiden, dann ist das dein Problem, nicht meins. Ich werde mich jedenfalls nicht wie ein kleines Kind rechtfertigen und bleibe auf meinem geposteten Standpunkt.
> Ach und fraglich wird es erst, wenn du meine Klassifizierung oben persönlich nimmst.




nunja, ok, so kann man das natürlich auch sehen, alle beleidigen ("das soll nicht beleidigend sein" ist nicht wirklich eine gute Entschuldigung alle als zu blöd und brain-afk zu bezeichnen) und sofort abblocken wenn im Grunde sowas wie eine Legitimation dazu erbeten wird. Aber ok, ist deine Sache und deine Meinung also solls mir recht sein und das Recht seine Meinung kundzutun will ich garantiert niemandem nehmen.

Ok, richtig ist auch das viele mehr oder weniger unkonzentriert reingehen (allein was durchs TS mal für musik und Fernsehgeräusche durchkommen), da kann ich dir recht geben.

Und wo unterscheide ich bitte nicht zwischen echter Erfahrung und Bullshit? Ist deine Aussage alle die ICC 10er gehen gehen Brain-Afk da rein die echte Erfahrung oder der Bullshit, so ganz erschließt sich mir das nicht wirklich. Ehrfahrungsgemäß hat sichs bei uns nämlich erwiesen das der Prof zum Beispiel sehr wohl viel Konzentration braucht (ist deine Erfahrung des Brain-AFK und alles liegt die echte Erfahrung und meine das man sehr wohl Konzentration braucht der Bullshit?)

Ich habe übrigens nebenbei trotzdem die Erfahrung gemacht das sich während des Raidens sehr wohl alle Konzentrieren können, der Fernseher läuft zwar aber viel kriegen die von dem Film zum Beispiel nicht mit, und Pausen machen wir zwischendurch genug sodaß wir auch mal 5 Stunden oder länger relativ konzentriert bleiben können.

MfG Kjar


----------



## Kjarrigan (19. Februar 2010)

sry Doppelpost


----------



## Latharíl (19. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ^^ ich find tschamba hat da scho recht... im 10er icc mag das ab saurfang vllt nicht mehr ganz so der fall sein mit brain-afk... aber gut modermine u fauldarm sind auch nich sehr schwer... genauso rat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dich mag ich bei der bloodqueen oder sindragosa sehn...obwohl..lieber net...aber auch nur weil du immer noch falsch gesockelt und geencht hast...so würd ich dich nie mitnehmen...


----------



## Edgehead (19. Februar 2010)

ich sehe die monatliche gebühr so
ich bezahle dafür das ich ein spiel spielen darf. ganz einfach das bedeutet für mich das ich jederzeit die Möglichkeit habe dieses spiel zu spielen, und dort den aktuellen content zu spielen. ich sehe es nicht so das blizzard mir neuen content bieten muss. aber sobald keiner mehr da ist bin ich auch weg. deshalb meckere ich auch nicht wenn mal keine neue ini da ist. oder das spiel langweilig ist. da wird abo gekündigt und aus die maus. bei nem offline spiel hört man doch auch auf und schreibt keine flame mails das bei assassins creed 2 absichtlich 2 missionen rausgenommen wurden um sie dann extra zu verkaufen.....aber egal. und wenn ich bestimmten conten nicht sehe dann hab ich pech. ich hab bei meiner xbox auch nicht jedes blöde archivement gemacht oder jedes extra im spiel gefunden. warum es ist nur ein spiel, und solche sachen sind mir meist auch egal, wenn ich mit der zeit die ich habe nicht alles sehen kann ist das für mich ok. wenn es alternativen zB für Equip gibt die man sich zB durch marken farmen erbeutet ist das auch ok.man muss nur verstehen online rollenspiele haben kein ende. und je mehr zeit man hat desto größer ist auch der erfolg wenn du jeden tag nur deine dailys machst und mit T9 wie ich rummrennst, dann kannst du Arthas auch nicht besiegen so ist das nunmal. bin ich deswegen traurig nein, geht das leben weiter, ja , spiele ich weiter wow ja. aber nur bis zu dem zeitpunkt bis ich keine lust oder zeit mehr habe(kommt beides oft vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Braamséry (19. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, wenn Blizzard den gesamten Spielinhalt (auch wenn es dir nur wieder um die Raids geht) auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert? Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Geschäftsmann würde versuchen seine Produktpalette ansprechend zu präsentieren und die Kundschaft mal zum Probieren zu bewegen.
> 
> Nein, haben sie nicht. Hardcorespieler und Casuals haben alle die gleichen Rechte für 13€. Die Server zu nutzen und bei Unzufriedenheit zu kündigen.
> 
> ...



Nur bevorzugt Blizzard die Casuals mit ihrer Linie. 

Und für HMs gilt immernoch, dass man alles vorher legen muss und dafür besseres EQ braucht.

Wenn ich z.B. mit T9.5 direkt ICC 25er HC gehen könnte, wäre das ganze schon wschwieriger. Aber wenn man noch EQ sammeln muss dafür is das schon wieder Mist. 
Eine Herausforderung besteht darin etwas zu schaffen mit dem EQ aus der letzten INstanz und die späteren Bosse mit dem verbesserten gear aus der aktuellen Instanz, aber net mit komplettem EQ aus der Instanz.

Oder habt ihr eine Gilde gesehen, die komplett T5 equipped war und dann noch SSC/TK gegangen ist? Ich denke nicht, vllt aus Spaß, aber nicht um weiter zu kommen.



Kjarrigan schrieb:


> aha, heißt jeder der Arthas im 10er oder im 25er nicht down hat ist automatisch Brain-Afk? ich weiß das darauf wohl keine Antwort kommen wird aber gib doch mal Armory Link mit Königsmörder-Erfolg pls
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bezieh es mal auf alles.

Anub'Arak 10er = Brain AFK
Anub'Arak 25er = Brain AFK
Anub'Arak 10er HM = 1/2 Brain AFK
Anub'Arak 25er HM = Aufpassen, später dann Brain AFK

ICC sieht das auch net anders aus. Wobei ICC die letzten Bosse doch noch schweiriger sind, bzw der Professor ja auch. Aber der Anfang ist wie immer Mist, dazu noch 5er INstanzen mit Ulduar Niveu Gear und das Desaster ist perfekt.

Wenn ihr, die Kritiker von uns "WoW = Leicht" denkern, mal etwas mehr nachdenken würdet, würde euch auffallen, dass vieles anders ist als man es erwartet.

Ich kann WoW von außen betrachten, weil ich netmehr spiele. Ihr seht aber nur euren Erfolg und vergleicht oft alles damit.

Und eine Stammgrp zu finden, z.B. für ICC dürfte auch fr jmd mit wenig zeit net schwer sein, wenn ihr wisst, dass ihr z.b. am freitag ab 4uhr on sein könnt.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (19. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Nur bevorzugt Blizzard die Casuals mit ihrer Linie.
> 
> Und für HMs gilt immernoch, dass man alles vorher legen muss und dafür besseres EQ braucht.
> 
> ...



yo stimmt scho... bis saurfang sind die icc bosse wirklich nen witz...


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Nur bevorzugt Blizzard die Casuals mit ihrer Linie.



Weil sie die wirtschaftlich interessantere Gruppe sind?


----------



## Tschambalaia (19. Februar 2010)

Kjarrigan, okay, ich habe meinen Post nochmal gelesen, und muss dir dagen, ich habe ein bisserl Umgangssprachlich gepostet, aber mit "Blöd" meinte ich wirklich keine Beleidigung, im Prinzip kannst du das Wort auch mit "blöd gelaufen" ersetzen, dann ist es evtl besser zu verstehen. Ich meinte Situationen, in denen der "Oh man, ich Depp!!" Effekt auftritt. zB wenn man vor lauter (in meinem Fall) Mobs an sich ranspotten bei Traumwandler vergisst auf den eigenen HP Balken zu achten, um zu merken, das es Zeit ist nen CD zu zünden. Das meinte ich. Und das ist nun wirklich keine Beleidigung, auch wenn es hart klingt.

Und genau diese Dinge passieren, weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad der 10er/25er nun wirklich nicht hart angesiedelt ist und viele dadurch schnell in eine Routine - falsche Routine - kommen, die dann wiederum in den blödsten Situationen zum BrainAfk führen, was dann deutlich durch Sprüche wie "Der Heal war aber durch" sichtbar wird^^ Gut, ICC ist ab den jeweiligen Hauptbossen nach Saurfang kniffliger, aber nicht schwierig. Reine Übungsencounter. Professer - ich nehme zB dein Beispiel auf - ist ein Klacks, wenn alle die drei Phasen kapieren, die Blops schnell erledigen, aus den Pfützen gehen, dem "Wurf-Blop" ausweichen. Offtankrolle ist auch eine Frage von 3-4 Tries, bis es richtig sitzt. Und das meine ich mit einfach. Wenn ich überlege, wie lang unsere Gilde damals an Kazrogal hängen geblieben ist, oder an dem einen Boss in BT, wozu es auch das Übungs-Minigame gab (hat rnd einen zum Geist verwandelt, der wiederum geister spawnen lies, die derjenige umhaun musste).


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Kjarrigan, okay, ich habe meinen Post nochmal gelesen, und muss dir dagen, ich habe ein bisserl Umgangssprachlich gepostet, aber mit "Blöd" meinte ich wirklich keine Beleidigung, im Prinzip kannst du das Wort auch mit "blöd gelaufen" ersetzen, dann ist es evtl besser zu verstehen. Ich meinte Situationen, in denen der "Oh man, ich Depp!!" Effekt auftritt. zB wenn man vor lauter (in meinem Fall) Mobs an sich ranspotten bei Traumwandler vergisst auf den eigenen HP Balken zu achten, um zu merken, das es Zeit ist nen CD zu zünden. Das meinte ich. Und das ist nun wirklich keine Beleidigung, auch wenn es hart klingt.
> 
> Und genau diese Dinge passieren, weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad der 10er/25er nun wirklich nicht hart angesiedelt ist und viele dadurch schnell in eine Routine - falsche Routine - kommen, die dann wiederum in den blödsten Situationen zum BrainAfk führen, was dann deutlich durch Sprüche wie "Der Heal war aber durch" sichtbar wird^^ Gut, ICC ist ab den jeweiligen Hauptbossen nach Saurfang kniffliger, aber nicht schwierig. Reine Übungsencounter. Professer - ich nehme zB dein Beispiel auf - ist ein Klacks, wenn alle die drei Phasen kapieren, die Blops schnell erledigen, aus den Pfützen gehen, dem "Wurf-Blop" ausweichen. Offtankrolle ist auch eine Frage von 3-4 Tries, bis es richtig sitzt. Und das meine ich mit einfach. Wenn ich überlege, wie lang unsere Gilde damals an Kazrogal hängen geblieben ist, oder an dem einen Boss in BT, wozu es auch das Übungs-Minigame gab (hat rnd einen zum Geist verwandelt, der wiederum geister spawnen lies, die derjenige umhaun musste).



Lol ich weiss genau was du meinst^^


----------



## Dark Guardian (23. Februar 2010)

Ich kann es nicht mehr hören wie sich die "Pro-Gamer" aufregen.

Schaltet mal alle AddOns aus. Dann werdet ihr sehen wie schwer WoW wirklich ist. 



> Anub'Arak 10er = Brain AFK



Ich war neulich das erste mal als Secon Tank für die Adds dort eingesetzt. Das hat auch ganz gut geklappt bisauf einige Situationen in denen die DDs draufgeballert haben bevor ich das Add an der richtigen Position hatte -> Aggroverlust -> Add taucht ab.

Oder die Champions... waren 2 Heiler dabei und wir ohne Schamane d.h. ohne Kampfrausch. Gab 2 Wipes bis wir die Rollenverteilung geändert haben um mehr Schaden rausholen zu können. 

So "easy" ist der Content nicht. 



> Wenn ihr, die Kritiker von uns "WoW = Leicht" denkern, mal etwas mehr nachdenken würdet, würde euch auffallen, dass vieles anders ist als man es erwartet.
> 
> Ich kann WoW von außen betrachten, weil ich netmehr spiele. Ihr seht aber nur euren Erfolg und vergleicht oft alles damit.



Sicher vergleicht man alles mit seinem persönlichen Erfolg.

Aber warum wipen dann Randomgruppen wenn man überall Brain AFK sein "darf"? Warum wipen T10 equippte Leute in Naxx 10er wenn keiner DeadlyBossMode anhat und "Vorwarnen" kann was der Boss als nächtes tut?



> Reine Übungsencounter.



Der nächste Grund warum WoW so elicht ist. Mittlerweile ist die Spielmechanik so in den Köpfen drin das man nicht mehr viel alsch amchen kann. Aus ner Püftze rauslaufen, sich in ne Kugel reinstellen etc pp. ist nichts schwieriges mehr.

Es war mal schwieriger als 40 Mann das machen mussten aber nur weils 40 Leute waren die es richtig machen mussten und nicht nur 10 oder 25. Die Sache an sich blieb gleich schwierig. 

Blizzard könnte den Bosssschaden verdreifachen und 60 man für die Raids veranschlagen - es wurde sich nichts ändern außer das die Taktik bei 60 Leuten "sitzen" muss was erfahrungsgemäß länger dauern wird. 

Der Rest bleibt absolut unverändert. Die Spielmechanik ändert sich nicht und die Schwierigkeit aus ner Pfütze rauszugehen auch nicht.

Die ganze Diskussion ist fürn Arsch weil es für Spieler die erstmalig raiden immer neuund schwierig ist und für Spieler die seit T1 raiden alles nur noch Routine. Das wird sich auch mit dem 10ten addon nicht ändern, egal wie schwer Blizzard das Spiel macht.


----------



## Skelettkrieger (23. Februar 2010)

Dark schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht mehr hören wie sich die "Pro-Gamer" aufregen.
> 
> Schaltet mal alle AddOns aus. Dann werdet ihr sehen wie schwer WoW wirklich ist.


schon ausprobiert.
Macht Kopfschmerzen weil man wie blöd aufn Bildschirm starren muss.
Wirklich schwerer ist es aber nicht.



Dark schrieb:


> Ich war neulich das erste mal als Secon Tank für die Adds dort eingesetzt. Das hat auch ganz gut geklappt bisauf einige Situationen in denen die DDs draufgeballert haben bevor ich das Add an der richtigen Position hatte -> Aggroverlust -> Add taucht ab.
> 
> Oder die Champions... waren 2 Heiler dabei und wir ohne Schamane d.h. ohne Kampfrausch. Gab 2 Wipes bis wir die Rollenverteilung geändert haben um mehr Schaden rausholen zu können.
> 
> So "easy" ist der Content nicht.


Ob das nun mit der Schwierigkeit oder mit dem Niveau der Grp zu tun hat?



Dark schrieb:


> Sicher vergleicht man alles mit seinem persönlichen Erfolg.
> 
> Aber warum wipen dann Randomgruppen wenn man überall Brain AFK sein "darf"? Warum wipen T10 equippte Leute in Naxx 10er wenn keiner DeadlyBossMode anhat und "Vorwarnen" kann was der Boss als nächtes tut?


Gerade WEIL WoW zu einfach ist.
Wärs schwerer hätten solche Nasen kein T10.



Dark schrieb:


> Der nächste Grund warum WoW so elicht ist. Mittlerweile ist die Spielmechanik so in den Köpfen drin das man nicht mehr viel alsch amchen kann. Aus ner Püftze rauslaufen, sich in ne Kugel reinstellen etc pp. ist nichts schwieriges mehr.
> 
> Es war mal schwieriger als 40 Mann das machen mussten aber nur weils 40 Leute waren die es richtig machen mussten und nicht nur 10 oder 25. Die Sache an sich blieb gleich schwierig.


Findest du WoW nun heute genau richtig oder zu einfach?
Genau das ist ja eines der Argumente der "WoW-Ist-Zu-Einfach"-fraktion.



Dark schrieb:


> Blizzard könnte den Bosssschaden verdreifachen und 60 man für die Raids veranschlagen - es wurde sich nichts ändern außer das die Taktik bei 60 Leuten "sitzen" muss was erfahrungsgemäß länger dauern wird.


Man könnte natürlich auch ne Kiste hinstellen die man nur öffnen braucht. Das wäre das andere Extrem.
Alle WoW kritik bezieht sich vor allem auf die Lächerlichkeit der neuen 5er Inis und von PDK.
Vielleicht auch noch Wing 1 ICC. 
Mit dem PDK Patch hat Blizzard sich leider viel kaputt gemacht.



Dark schrieb:


> Der Rest bleibt absolut unverändert. Die Spielmechanik ändert sich nicht und die Schwierigkeit aus ner Pfütze rauszugehen auch nicht.
> 
> Die ganze Diskussion ist fürn Arsch weil es für Spieler die erstmalig raiden immer neuund schwierig ist und für Spieler die seit T1 raiden alles nur noch Routine. Das wird sich auch mit dem 10ten addon nicht ändern, egal wie schwer Blizzard das Spiel macht.


Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
Verändert hat sich folgendes:
Bei jedem "Nerf Encounter XY"-Schrei wird auch generft. Was falsch ist.


----------



## Tschambalaia (23. Februar 2010)

öhhh Black Guardian, ich habe zwar dbm am laufen beim Raiden. Aber ich seh da einfach NIE drauf, weil ich dazu keine Zeit habe. Und egal welcher Boss oder Mob, jeder macht seine Animationen bei Fähigkeiten. Das hast du 4mal gesehen und weisst worauf du achten musst, als Tank (in meinem Fall).
Ich geb dir ein paar Bsp an Hand von ICC:
1. Boss: Brüllt irgendwas vom Knochensturm, und charged dann 4-mal rnd einen an, danach is aggroresett. Was mit den Stacheln ist, ist mir als Tank wurst, Bei Feuer einfach rechts/links ausweichen
2. Boss: Deathwhisper-->da nutz ich garkein dbm, wo denn auch? Den Debuff am Ende seh ich doch hochstacken, beim 5ten spottet der ST ab.
3. Boss: "Der Rumpf ist beschädigt, holt einen Kampfmagier" mehr brauch ich ned sagen^^
4. Boss: a) auf seine Blutmacht achten, b) auf den debuff des tankenden Tank achten c) aoe tanking bei erscheinen der bestien einstellen
Fauldarm: beim 9ten Stack abspotten und beim 2ten Durchlauf mit den Spott nen CD zünden.
Modermiene: Tank: sobald der Boss kotzt dreht er sich zum Raid um bzw beugt er sich auffallend nach vorne. Kitter: Achtet auf die Stack des grossen Blops.
Professor: Wenn er einen Blop castet sieht man das, da er die Arme hochwirft und ne "Seusche" aus seinen Armen nach oben gecastet wird. Den Rest sieht man ohne gross hinzusehen.
.
.
.
Ich könnt ewig so weitermachen. Ich weiss nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal ernsthaft aufs dbm geachtet hab.


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> öhhh Black Guardian, ich habe zwar dbm am laufen beim Raiden. Aber ich seh da einfach NIE drauf, weil ich dazu keine Zeit habe. Und egal welcher Boss oder Mob, jeder macht seine Animationen bei Fähigkeiten. Das hast du 4mal gesehen und weisst worauf du achten musst, als Tank (in meinem Fall).
> Ich geb dir ein paar Bsp an Hand von ICC:
> 1. Boss: Brüllt irgendwas vom Knochensturm, und charged dann 4-mal rnd einen an, danach is aggroresett. Was mit den Stacheln ist, ist mir als Tank wurst, Bei Feuer einfach rechts/links ausweichen
> 2. Boss: Deathwhisper-->da nutz ich garkein dbm, wo denn auch? Den Debuff am Ende seh ich doch hochstacken, beim 5ten spottet der ST ab.
> ...




*wieder die pompons rauskramt*
...gogogo...xD


----------



## Technocrat (23. Februar 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Wärs schwerer hätten solche Nasen kein T10.


Und Bizz 95% der Kunden weniger. Statt dessen verzichten sie lieber auf Leute wie Dich, die meinen T10 sind nur für Dauerzocker, Hardcoreraider und Pros. Und das ist gut so, so wird die Spreu vom Weizen geschieden - allerdings anders, als Du es gerne hättest. Blizz hält nämlich Euch für Spreu...


----------



## Skelettkrieger (23. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Und Bizz 95% der Kunden weniger. Statt dessen verzichten sie lieber auf Leute wie Dich, die meinen T10 sind nur für Dauerzocker, Hardcoreraider und Pros. Und das ist gut so, so wird die Spreu vom Weizen geschieden - allerdings anders, als Du es gerne hättest. Blizz hält nämlich Euch für Spreu...



es haben mit bc ja auch die 95% aufgehört weil sie kein t6 hatten.
aber GZ zum Flamefail.
ich kann nur widerholen dass T10 einfach nur dann erreichbar sein sollte wenn es dem eigenen Niveau entspricht. Oder dem der Gilde.
Könnt dir noch locker 10 solche Beispiele bringen, aber ich warte lieber auf nen weiteren Flame.
Aber stimmt, du denkst ja, dass leute, die schlichtweg zu schwach sind für Naxx, es auch verdient haben ICC zu raiden und T10 zu tragen.
*Applaus* 

@den unter mir:
Ich weiss nicht, wies der rest sieht. Mir kommt es nicht auf die Quantität des Zockens an, sondern auf die Qualität.
Aber auch die Leute, die heute was können und das auch zeigen, obwohl sie wenig Spielen, würden bei verändertem Content auf ihre Kosten kommen.
Ich find lediglich diesen Quasi-Kommunismus, der jetzt angesagt ist, total banane.


----------



## Tschambalaia (23. Februar 2010)

Ich versteh nicht, dass es so einen harten "Rassismus" zwischen Wenig- und Vielspielern gibt. Solang ihr euch in einer Gilde befindet, die euren Ansprüchen entspricht, passt doch alles. Da kann ein 7/24h Zocker genauso den Progress haben, wie jemand, der zweimal die Woche für 4h Online kommt. Ich find es sogar noch nennenswerter, wenn jemand gerade 2 mal die Woche raidet und genauso weit kommt, wie eine nonstop Raider Gilde, da dieser mit weniger Tries den gleichen Cintent bewältigt. Was wer wie bekommt ist doch voll egal. Ich zB hab nen GS von 5.8k, bin ausser 4 Items full ICC25er Equipped, bin aber kein Dauerzocker und würde NIEMALS auf die Idee kommen, jemanden als schlecht hinzustellen, nur weil er auf Grund von Zeit weniger gut equipped ist wie ich, oder der auf Grund von Blizz schneller an gleiches Equip kam wie ich.
Und mein Brainafk bezog sich auf keine dieser Parteien.

Und mal anders gesagt: Ist doch völlig egal. Vor ein bisserl mehr als einem Jahr war WoW noch so aufgebaut, dass man Stufenweise sich hocharbeiten konnte. Heute kann man schneller am hinteren Ende anfangen und kommt dazu alles sehen zu können, wenn man sich nur ein bisserl reinhängt. Ich find das eigtl gut.


----------



## Technocrat (23. Februar 2010)

Skelettkrieger schrieb:


> Aber stimmt, du denkst ja


Was ich denke, ist für Blizz höchstgradig irrelevant. Relevant ist das, was sie tun - und das habe ich geschrieben. Die Zeiten für euch Zockerkiddies in WoW sind vorbei - egal wieviele "WoW ist zu leicht" Threads ihr aufmacht und und wie quengelnde Kinder die ihren Lutscher nicht kriegen in den Ohren liegt.


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Wie man sich so an einem Thema hochgeilen kann, mit dem klaren Bewusstsein eh nix ändern zu können ...

Für die 13 Euro habt ihr ja wenigstens viel zu meckern, dass is doch auch was wert xD ...

Und wenn´s euch nich passt, einfach aufhören ... Keine Sau braucht chronische Meckertanten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Skelettkrieger (23. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> irrelevant.


 
Satzfragmente rauskopieren macht Spass.
Ich könnt ja jetzt noch irgend n (mehr oder weniger) treffenden Vergleich ziehen oder noch n Argument bringen, aber, wie die Fundis im nahen Osten, du bist ja so von deinem Standpunkt überzeugt, dass das nichts bringen wird.
Tu ruhig weiter so als möchte ich am liebsten alle Casuals verbannen und ihnen nur noch erlauben den anderen zu huldigen.
Ich bin ja das Zockerkiddie von uns zwei.


----------



## Descartes (23. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Nur bevorzugt Blizzard die Casuals mit ihrer Linie.



Was denkst du wer den Grösten teil des Kuchen bezahlt dafür das der andere teil fordert alles alleine für sich zu haben?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Stimmt scho @Tschambalaia

früher musste man sich erst n set craften, dazu dungeonset holen, dann kara, gruul, maggy, ssc, auge, hyjal, bt und dann erst sunwell....
heute kannst du nen 80ger machen... gehst ne woche heroinnies machen und kannst direkt nach icc (vergleichsweise sunwell)....
und da is irgendwie ein problem.... hoff mit cata wirds gelöst


----------



## Nania (23. Februar 2010)

Na und, Skelletor? 

Ich gehörte früher zu den Leuten, die geraidet haben und sich hart das T6 vor der Erleichterung "verdient" haben. 
Als die Erleichterung kam und plötzlich mehr und mehr Leute damit rum rannten, war ich zu erst auch ein bisschen pikiert, habe mich DANN aber gefragt, warum eigentlich. Weil ich nicht mehr mit meiner Ausrüstung posen kann? Da ich keine befriedigende Antwort fand, hab ich es sein gelassen und mir gedacht - na und? Dann können die anderen halt auch an das Equip ran kommen - ohne die gleiche Zeit zu investieren. Sie investieren die Zeit, die sie haben und da gibt es nun mal einen großen Unterschied. 
Da ich ein sehr langsamer levelnder Spieler bin, habe ich leider in WotLK den Anschluss etwas verpasst, dann kam mein Studium und ich stellte fest - die Zeit, die ich habe, kann ich besser für anderes nutzen, als für Raids. Als ich mich dann eingelebt hatte, hatte ich gar keine Chance mehr ohne Marken an passables Equip zu kommen, auch wenn ich eigentlich ein guter und erfahrener Spieler bin.

So. Nicht alle Spieler mit Markenequip sind Noobs. Nicht alle Spieler, die nicht raiden, sind Noobs. Nein, ich wage zu behaupten: Du findest unter den Raidern viel mehr Noobs, weil sie glauben, sie seien etwas besseres. 

Der Großteil der WoW Spieler spielt nun mal nicht in den großen Raidgilden und verdient sich über die Marken die Möglichkeit, in die Raids zu kommen, die so unmöglich hohe Anforderungen stellen. 

Aber ich sehe, bei dir scheint Hopfen und Malz verloren zu sein, da du ja auf deiner Position beharrst und auch nicht darüber nachdenken willst, was andere schreiben.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

nene ich kann dich schon verstehen...


----------



## Tharasala (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Stimmt scho @Tschambalaia
> 
> früher musste man sich erst n set craften, dazu dungeonset holen, dann kara, gruul, maggy, ssc, auge, hyjal, bt und dann erst sunwell....
> heute kannst du nen 80ger machen... gehst ne woche heroinnies machen und kannst direkt nach icc (vergleichsweise sunwell)....
> und da is irgendwie ein problem.... hoff mit cata wirds gelöst



Und ich hoffe sehr stark das sie ihrem aktuellen Weg treu bleiben, hab letzlich wegen diesem Unsinn damals mit WoW aufgehört. Als mir Freunde dann davon berichtet haben das man nun auch als Gelegenheitsspieler die Möglichkeit hat mal alles zu sehen war es der Grund zum reaktivieren. Wie Nania bereits schreibt, geh mal in Dich und frag Dich warum? Ich denke es geht doch letzten Endes wirklich nur ums profilieren mit irgendwelchen Epix. Das sind doch nur Pixel die nichts über Deinen realen Status aussagen können. Das ganze hat wohl unterm Strich mehr Vorteile wie Nachteile.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Tharasala schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe sehr stark das sie ihrem aktuellen Weg treu bleiben, hab letzlich wegen diesem Unsinn damals mit WoW aufgehört. Als mir Freunde dann davon berichtet haben das man nun auch als Gelegenheitsspieler die Möglichkeit hat mal alles zu sehen war es der Grund zum reaktivieren. Wie Nania bereits schreibt, geh mal in Dich und frag Dich warum? Ich denke es geht doch letzten Endes wirklich nur ums profilieren mit irgendwelchen Epix. Das sind doch nur Pixel die nichts über Deinen realen Status aussagen können. Das ganze hat wohl unterm Strich mehr Vorteile wie Nachteile.



Ne ich profilier mich nich... 

damals zu bc wars halt einfach übersichtlicher weil man anhand des equips erkannt hat ob jemand skill hatte.... das war einfach praktischer...
heut verliert man schnell den überblick.....


----------



## el-boom (23. Februar 2010)

man sollte hier mal etwas genauer drauf achten was ihr mit T10 meint, jeder Gimp kann sich das normale(ilvl 251) T10 besorgen Daily + Weekly und Ak (ganz ohne Icc, wobei man in 10er Random's locker 5-6 Bosse legt)das 25er T10(ilvl 264) hingegen tragen schonmal 50% weniger als das 251er und vom 277er will ich garnicht anfangen. Die richtigen Pro's regen sich derzeit auch nicht auf da sie mit den HM's in der Zitadelle beschäftigt sind und da liegt der Knackpunkt, keiner der sogenannten Casual's wird mit einem Item rumlaufen welches Itemlvl 264+ ist und wo in Grün: Heroisch bei steht. WoW mag vielleicht leichter geworden sein um an das für den Content erforderliche Equip zu kommen, doch wer viel/alles gesehen haben will muss darüber hinaus gehen. Arthas im Normalmode ist bei vielen serverbestengilden auch nicht am ersten Tag down gegangen, jetzt sind die Hardmodes released und seit einer Woche stehen For-The-Horde, Ensidia und co. vor Arthas (laut deren News!) down ist er bis heute nicht - aber WoW ist zu leicht ?

Wer all das in Anspruch nimmt, was WoW ihm gibt der wird auch seine Grenzen stoßen und bei dem ein oder anderem Boss zerbrechen.


----------



## Braamséry (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ne ich profilier mich nich...
> 
> damals zu bc wars halt einfach übersichtlicher weil man anhand des equips erkannt hat ob jemand skill hatte.... das war einfach praktischer...
> heut verliert man schnell den überblick.....



Man hat gar keinen mehr.

Wenn jemand T10 hat, ICC war etc, kann er sich trotzdem durchschleifen lassen und das EQ auch anders besorgt haben.

Das weiß man NIE, außer er ist bei einer guten Gilde, die bekannt ist. Dann ist es warscheinlich, dass er gut ist, sonst kann man sich nicht sicher sein.


----------



## el-boom (23. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Man hat gar keinen mehr.
> 
> Wenn jemand T10 hat, ICC war etc, kann er sich trotzdem durchschleifen lassen und das EQ auch anders besorgt haben.
> 
> Das weiß man NIE, außer er ist bei einer guten Gilde, die bekannt ist. Dann ist es warscheinlich, dass er gut ist, sonst kann man sich nicht sicher sein.



das sieht man Zb in ICC spät. nach den ersten 3 Trashgruppen.


----------



## Felix^^ (23. Februar 2010)

es ist der sinn des spiels sich alles zu erspielen! - oder: Der weg ist das Spiel ^.^


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

wieso landen wir eig. immer bei "du profilierst dich über das spiel" "equip war früher zeichen für stand/leistung/whatever" "ey nobbs, die wipen sind casuals" "[insert any random sentence]"


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> wieso landen wir eig. immer bei "du profilierst dich über das spiel" "equip war früher zeichen für stand/leistung/whatever" "ey nobbs, die wipen sind casuals" "[insert any random sentence]"



yo bin gleicher meinung


----------



## Natar (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> yo bin gleicher meinung







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Aber ich fands cooler zu bc, als man mit equip noch status hatte


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Aber ich fands cooler zu bc, als man mit equip noch status hatte



*wuteimer auspackt* 

NEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## ToxicAvenger (23. Februar 2010)

ICh seh es so...Egal was immer so geschrieben wird...Soooo viele werden den ersten Flügel von ICC immer noch nicht auf Farmstatus haben....Klar es schreiben immer erstmal die, die es haben und dann sieht das viel aus...Wenn man sich mal die Actionvorot ansieht sieht man denke ich rechtdeutlich, dass da viele immer noch dran zu knabbern haben.

Mir will es nicht in den Kopf, dass immer so gejammert wird weil nun eben mehr Leute als früher mit Tx rumlaufen. Ist doch vollkommen wurscht...jeder der meint WoW zu schwer oder zu leicht ist sollte sich fragen ob er denn wirklich noch mit Spiel glücklich ist. Denn die schweigende Mehrheit wird sich derzeit ganz zufrieden entweder am ersten Flügel oder wahlweise an Arthas die Zähne ausbeissen und seinen Spass haben und dazu ist es doch da, so ein Spiel, oder?


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

ToxicAvenger schrieb:


> ICh seh es so...Egal was immer so geschrieben wird...Soooo viele werden den ersten Flügel von ICC immer noch nicht auf Farmstatus haben....Klar es schreiben immer erstmal die, die es haben und dann sieht das viel aus...Wenn man sich mal die Actionvorot ansieht sieht man denke ich rechtdeutlich, dass da viele immer noch dran zu knabbern haben.
> 
> Mir will es nicht in den Kopf, dass immer so gejammert wird weil nun eben mehr Leute als früher mit Tx rumlaufen. Ist doch vollkommen wurscht...jeder der meint WoW zu schwer oder zu leicht ist sollte sich fragen ob er denn wirklich noch mit Spiel glücklich ist. *Denn die schweigende Mehrheit wird sich derzeit ganz zufrieden entweder am ersten Flügel oder wahlweise an Arthas die Zähne ausbeissen und seinen Spass haben und dazu ist es doch da, so ein Spiel, oder?*



so isch es un net anders


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> *wuteimer auspackt*
> 
> NEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN



Lol das hat nix mit derzeitigem content zutun^^.... ich fand bc einfach generell cooler


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> so isch es un net anders



du bist ja ne diktatorenstudentin^^ *liebschau

nene bin auch deiner meinung, aber wie drüber gemeint... bin ein bc fan gewesen...


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Lol das hat nix mit derzeitigem content zutun^^.... ich fand bc einfach generell cooler



das mag sein xD aber ich hatte schon wieder die befürchtung, dass du einen rückfall erleidest xD


diktatorenstudentin?
ich hab nur viiiel langeweile grad-.- blödes theoriegeschwafel-.-


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> das mag sein xD aber ich hatte schon wieder die befürchtung, dass du einen rückfall erleidest xD



wie geil wie du dich um mich kümmerst xD.... musst grad voll laut lachen im büro hahaha


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> wie geil wie du dich um mich kümmerst xD.... musst grad voll laut lachen im büro hahaha



ha...manche nennen mich ghettoqueen, für die andren bin ich wie eine mutter mit brüsten


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ha...manche nennen mich ghettoqueen, für die andren bin ich wie eine mutter mit brüsten



hehe!

mutter ne... brüste reichen... spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> hehe!
> 
> mutter ne... brüste reichen... spass
> 
> ...



xD

die gefahren, während den vorlesungen im buffed-forum zu schaun...sind echt groß..xD mein prof mag mich bald nich mehr xD


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> xD
> 
> die gefahren, während den vorlesungen im buffed-forum zu schaun...sind echt groß..xD mein prof mag mich bald nich mehr xD



was studierst... bwl?


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> was studierst... bwl?



kunst xD früher mal jura..aber des war iwi nich so meins


----------



## Fusselbirne (23. Februar 2010)

Das Argument ist auch lächerlich,alle die dieses "Ich zahle 13€ Im Monat und habe das Recht,mimimimimimimi" Argument benutzen,sind sowieso nur weinerliche,verzogene Leute,die wohl seit Ewigkeiten kein richtiges Konsolen- bzw. anderes PC-Game gespielt haben.Beschwert ihr euch auch,wenn ihr in einem Hack und Slay Konsolen/PC Spiel z.b. einen Boss nicht besiegt kriegt?Dann müsst IHR euch verbessern.Die Hersteller müssen rein gar nichts mit dem Content machen und man muss auch nicht denken,der Content wäre mit dem Bezahlen des Abo´s euer Eigentum.Euer Eigentum ist einzig allein das Recht,mit eurem Char spielen zu dürfen.
Ganz ehrlich,ich hab noch nie eine so verzogene,weinerliche Community gesehen,die rumweinen,weil sie mit ihrem Char den Endboss nicht sehen können.Dann müsst ihr euch mehr anstrengen oder mal von eurer Sucht loskommen.Außerdem,wenn man ihn unbedingt sehen will,es gibt auch eine gewisse Internetseite,bekannt als YouTube.Is nur ein Spiel,Leute...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> kunst xD früher mal jura..aber des war iwi nich so meins



... ich werd dieses jahr mit bwl beginnen^^


----------



## abe15 (23. Februar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> WoW ist auch nur ein Computerspiel wie jedes andere auch wo dies so zu trifft. Oder beschwerst du dich bei einem Tetrisspiel-Hersteller dass du in lvl 20 immer verlierst?



Das ist die hervorragenste Argumentation gegen "vercasualisierung" des Contents die ich je gelesen habe.

/totally sign!


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ... ich werd dieses jahr mit bwl beginnen^^



Oo herzliches beileid xD
ich stells mir sehr..öde vor


----------



## Thornbearer (23. Februar 2010)

Lvl 1 Char...

Warum? 

Weils der Sinn eines Spiels ist. Als ich mir Super Mario gekauft habe, bin ich auch nicht mit der Einstellung an das Spiel gegangen, in den ersten 5 Minuten Bowser besiegt zu haben. WoW sollte nicht anders sein, nur komplexer in der Mechanik. Wer nicht über den Abgrund springen kann muss es halt üben. Wer nicht über die Schildkröten springen kann erreicht nicht das Ende des Levels und kommt nicht weiter. Fertig!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> Oo herzliches beileid xD
> ich stells mir sehr..öde vor



keine ahnung, mal schaun^^

achja... gs find ich geil


----------



## Tharasala (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ne ich profilier mich nich...
> 
> damals zu bc wars halt einfach übersichtlicher weil man anhand des equips erkannt hat ob jemand skill hatte.... das war einfach praktischer...
> heut verliert man schnell den überblick.....


Equip=Skill......ich spiele seid Classic, ich raide seid Classic und wenn ich Dir eines sagen kann, anhand des Equip lässt sich alles ablesen, aber gewiss nicht der Skill eines Spielers. Es verhält sich eher wie mit der Ersatzdroge Gearscore, es zeigt die Möglichkeit auf die ein Spieler hätte. Schon zu Classiczeiten galt es lediglich genug Zeit zu opfern um an Equip X zu kommen. Die Raids in WoW waren noch nie so wirklich Anspruchsvoll, nicht wenn man sich Raids aus anderen MMOs im Vergleich ansieht.



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Aber ich fands cooler zu bc, als man mit equip noch status hatte


Widerspricht die Aussage nicht der obigen....so im Bezug auf profilieren....*schulterzuck*


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> keine ahnung, mal schaun^^
> 
> achja... gs find ich geil



gesundheitssteine sind auch toll *dupdidu* xD


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> gesundheitssteine sind auch toll *dupdidu* xD



mist....^^


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> mist....^^



xD

..un ja mir IS stinklangweilig-.- und ich hab hunger-.- un keine keske mehr...und die vorlesung geht noch ne halbe stunde-.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich brauch beschäftigung-.-


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> xD
> 
> ..un ja mir IS stinklangweilig-.- und ich hab hunger-.- un keine keske mehr...und die vorlesung geht noch ne halbe stunde-.-
> 
> ...



Und ja ich bin praktikant, und ja die arbeit ist im lager langweilig, und ja mein char heist keksgestalt, und ja kannst ihn anknabbern, und ja ich hab auch voll hunger....

....
....

aber hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!

ich nehm mir ab 15h frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@aber gibs doch zu... unter uns.... n811 priester sind die edelsten, oder^^


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Und ja ich bin praktikant, und ja die arbeit ist im lager langweilig, und ja mein char heist keksgestalt, und ja kannst ihn anknabbern, und ja ich hab auch voll hunger....
> 
> ....
> ....
> ...



ich werd mich dann erst ma nach hause begeben und lecker lecker lasagne machen *mijam*

...toll..noch mehr hunger-.-

absolut..n811priester>all


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ich werd mich dann erst ma nach hause begeben und lecker lecker lasagne machen *mijam*
> 
> ...toll..noch mehr hunger-.-



ich werd pasta mit gorgonzolasauce kochen


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich werd pasta mit gorgonzolasauce kochen



ein mann der kochen kann???
wie jetzt???


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ein mann der kochen kann???
> wie jetzt???



lol kochen steht sogar in meinem lebenslauf


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> lol kochen steht sogar in meinem lebenslauf



Oo

okay..fassen wir zusammen..du zockst- nachtelfpriester-, kannst kochen, flamest...alter falter...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> Oo
> 
> okay..fassen wir zusammen..du zockst- nachtelfpriester-, kannst kochen, flamest...alter falter...
> 
> ...



ich bin ein multitalent... und bald kommt bwl dazu und mein 6. umzug in 4 monaten xD


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich bin ein multitalent... und bald kommt bwl dazu und mein 6. umzug in 4 monaten xD



mhm..okay, ich bin in nem jahr 6 mal umgezogen xD das is krass XD

15min noch-.- bäääh-.-


----------



## el-boom (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> xD
> 
> ..un ja mir IS stinklangweilig-.- und ich hab hunger-.- un keine keske mehr...und die vorlesung geht noch ne halbe stunde-.-
> 
> ...




du beschäftigst dich grade schon mit sinnlosen Posts genau wie der Keks :X

man war das ein sinnloser post ~.~


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

el-boom schrieb:


> du beschäftigst dich grade schon mit sinnlosen Posts genau wie der Keks :X
> 
> man war das ein sinnloser post ~.~



irgendwas muss ich doch machen xD


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> mhm..okay, ich bin in nem jahr 6 mal umgezogen xD das is krass XD
> 
> 15min noch-.- bäääh-.-



Ich freu mich auf daheim....

gemütlich machen, kochen... nebenbei bisserl im ah handeln.... was für ein geiler nachmittag das doch wird^^

was achsooo sorry du musst ja vorlesung anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD xD

EDIT:

achja und gemütlich hollanddope heizen *aaaahhhhhh


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf daheim....
> 
> gemütlich machen, kochen... nebenbei bisserl im ah handeln.... was für ein geiler nachmittag das doch wird^^
> 
> ...



hmpf-.-

ja über die pinselstrichführung von p.p.-.-
als obs mich juckt wie er aufn strich gegangen is um seinen pinsel zu führen oder den pinsel geführt hat um nen strich zu malen


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> hmpf-.-
> 
> ja über die pinselstrichführung von p.p.-.-
> als obs mich juckt wie er aufn strich gegangen is um seinen pinsel zu führen oder den pinsel geführt hat um nen strich zu malen



mit pinseln kennst dich scheinbar besser als dein lehrer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## el-boom (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> irgendwas muss ich doch machen xD



tu was gegen die "casualisierung" von WoW, oder bereite dich auf die Vorlesung vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wahh schon der 2te sinnlose Post von mir ~.~


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

hey wisst ihr was?.........................

NIX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

el-boom schrieb:


> tu was gegen die "casualisierung" von WoW, oder bereite dich auf die Vorlesung vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




njaaa ich mein..ich würd lieber selber den pinsel führen..also auf der leinwand...als mir da theoriekram anzuhören...*oh gott, des klang jetzt sehr versaut*


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



AHAHAHAAHAh scheisse MADE MY DAY XD


----------



## el-boom (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




und zack der 3te: 

Kunst beinhaltet doch ab der Oberstufe schon Theorie, dass ist nunmal als Student(in) nicht anders..


----------



## Natar (23. Februar 2010)

boah, schreibt euch ne pm und diskutiert woanders

ihrs


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

el-boom schrieb:


> und zack der 3te:
> 
> Kunst beinhaltet doch ab der Oberstufe schon Theorie, dass ist nunmal als Student(in) nicht anders..



ich weiß..ich ahbs damals schon nich gemocht xD zumindest nich, wenns seit stunden mit der gleichen, monotonen stimme vorgetragen wird, der herr prof nur ins buch guckt und alle so brainafk sind..oder sogar ganz einpennen...


@skelle...so wars glaub iwi auch gedacht xD

natar? neidisch XD? magst mitreden XD?


----------



## Natar (23. Februar 2010)

nur eine nett gemeinter hinweis

bei schlecht gelaunten forendiktatoren hast du manchmal schneller eine pm mit 3-tage bann als du sagen kannst "der thread war ja eh schon tot"


----------



## Finx (23. Februar 2010)

Bohr geht icq oder so -.-

Also wenn ihr gerne den content sehen wollt spielt besser oder wartet auf cata da könnt ihr dann mit lvl 85 rein dann schafft ihr das auch mal.
Ich zahle um es spielen zu dürfen und wer nicht weit kommt hat keine zeit oder spielt zu schlecht und oder hat ne scheiss gilde.
Ist wie die die mich anwispern " ei du arsch kannst mal aufhören mich anzugreifen und mich zu killen " Meine antwort :hallo dann spiel auf ein pve server und verpi..... dich -.-
Die leute die sagen ich willl alles sehen dürfen nur weil ich 13 € zahle . Weinen bestimmt auch wenn sie Schach kaufen " oh ich brauch dazu ein zweiten spieler  na toll die sollen mir jetzt ein mitspieler liefern damit ich spielen kann und der soll dann immer verlieren... 
Man sollte schon wissen was man kauft.
Also nicht weinen , nachdenken.


----------



## MrGimbel (23. Februar 2010)

Thornbearer schrieb:


> Weils der Sinn eines Spiels ist. Als ich mir Super Mario gekauft habe, bin ich auch nicht mit der Einstellung an das Spiel gegangen, in den ersten 5 Minuten Bowser besiegt zu haben. WoW sollte nicht anders sein, nur komplexer in der Mechanik. Wer nicht über den Abgrund springen kann muss es halt üben. Wer nicht über die Schildkröten springen kann erreicht nicht das Ende des Levels und kommt nicht weiter. Fertig!



Super Mario ist ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel, immerhin führte Nintendo im letzten Ableger das Autoplay ein. (Oder planen sie das nur für den nächsten Teil???)


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Februar 2010)

Im grunde "mietest" du einen Charakter, den du dann besser Ausrüsten und Hochspielen darfst. Er gehört ya eigentlich Blizz^^


----------



## Tschambalaia (23. Februar 2010)

Thornbearer, der Rekord im SuperMario durchzocken inklusive Bowser killen liegt bei glaub ich 3:50min --> "...unter 5min..." fail :-D
Natürlich durch benutzen der Bonuslevel, aber es geht hehe

Latharil, was erzählst du da von Pinseln?^^ Ich glaub jetzt wirds Zeit für PNs^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Wo sind denn die Mods überhaupt ? xD ...


----------



## Lillyan (23. Februar 2010)

Und zu...


und nun geh ich mal in mich und überlege mir wie viele Tage Schreibsperre ich den Spammern hier gebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> nur eine nett gemeinter hinweis
> 
> bei schlecht gelaunten forendiktatoren hast du manchmal schneller eine pm mit 3-tage bann als du sagen kannst "der thread war ja eh schon tot"




Da hat er recht.

Das nächste mal helf ich gern mit ner Schreibsperre, damit die armen Studenten weiterhin die Vorlesung geniessen können und nicht durchs Forum abgelenkt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

